# 2016 Home Depot Halloween thread



## Neuf350Z

I didn't see a thread started for this year, so I figured I'd start one up.

Just got off the phone with Home Depot and they didn't have any info on their Halloween merchandise shipment. I called both my local store and their customer care line. Unfortunately, they also couldn't tell me if the poseable skeleton would be part of their line-up for this year. Based on last year's thread, it looked like things started popping up around mid August. Now that I own a home, I'm at HD almost daily so I'll keep checking.

In the meantime, I did see this video on YouTube for HD in Canada, which shows similar things we've seen before here in the US:






If this video is accurate, looks like the poseable skeleton will be back, but this year it looks like it's got light up eyes? Or maybe that's just in Canada? We shall see.

ETA: **Noting that this video is from Canada**


----------



## WitchyKitty

We just picked one of these up, yesterday...great for Halloween and all year round!


----------



## Neuf350Z

Those are COOL! I'll have to go see if mine has them.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Ohhhh I love that skull opener. I'll definitely be picking up a few of those. Last year I was thrilled with Home Depots stuff. I bought a bunch of stuff from them and was really pleased.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Rockstar Graphics, that was an interesting video of items showing up on the _*Canadian*_ Home Depot. Probably won't be all the same here in the U.S. as I think there is some variation from comments in the past from HF members. 

I have the Peeping Tom guy shown, bought him from Grandinroad a few years ago. He can be a pretty good scare for a static prop. GR is selling a similar guy (same mfgr.) that has a tapping finger for sound on your glass window. Just wanted to mention that so people consider their choices before buying in case they prefer one over the other more.

I see that HD Canada only had 2 Gemmy Fire and Ice spotlights this year -- the orange & red one, and the purple & orange one (think that's the colors). Had hoped for more Fire and Ice selections. I'm not a huge fan of the kaleidoscope versions in particular (ones with the larger bulb covering) but see they have some new kind of psychedelic looking versions this year.

And it does look like HD Canada will be getting in the pose and stay skeletons with the glowing red eyes.

I bought a few of the Gemmy short circuit light bulbs in white from HD last year and really liked them. See that they have a blood dripping version and purple version this year. I wouldn't be interested in the blood one but the purple could add a nice eerie cast to things. BTW if you're not familiar with them, the bulbs can be set to steady-on or flickering by flipping the little toggle switch on them.

I thought the howling skeleton wolf looked interesting.

I think the little clown guy is the same one that CVS has been selling for the past two years. He always sold out each year and and is pretty nice. Short but apparently a big favorite. Here's a video I posted of the CVS one:






That was a nice video the guy on youtube put together. Thanks again for posting it. I liked seeing the products that way instead of flipping through webpages.


----------



## Cloe

Looks like some cool stuff coming to store. Can't wait till they show us. Their prices are usually pretty reasonable compared to others. Thanks for the insight Rockstar Graphics and hope it's accurate.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Rockstar Graphics said:


> Those are COOL! I'll have to go see if mine has them.





The Halloween Lady said:


> Ohhhh I love that skull opener. I'll definitely be picking up a few of those. Last year I was thrilled with Home Depots stuff. I bought a bunch of stuff from them and was really pleased.


We found them close to the checkouts in a display. The cashier said they had just put them out and we were the first to buy one. So if your store doesn't have them out, yet, it should be soon.


----------



## Neuf350Z

Yes, you're right. I figured I'd post it though because they do have similar items. 

I did see another YT video posted from Canada. The display and items looked more like something from Spirit than HD. I love the HD stuff because their price points are so much better than other stores, especially for the skeletons. 




Ghost of Spookie said:


> Rockstar Graphics, that was an interesting video of items showing up on the Canadian Home Depot. Probably won't be all the same here in the U.S. as I think there is some variation from comments in the past from HF members.
> 
> I have the Peeping Tom guy, bought him from Grandinroad a few years ago. He can be a pretty good scare for a static prop. GR is selling a similar guy (same mfgr.) that has a tapping finger for sound on your glass window. Just wanted to mention that so people consider their choices before buying.
> 
> I see that HD Canada only had 2 Gemmy Fire and Ice spotlights this year -- the orange and red one, and the purple and orange one (think that's the colors). Had hoped for more Fire and Ice selections. I'm not a huge fan of the kaleidoscope versions in particular (ones with the larger bulb covering) but see they have some new kind of psychedelic looking versions this year.
> 
> And it does look like HD Canada will be getting in the pose and stay skeletons with the glowing red eyes.
> 
> I bought a few of the Gemmy short circuit light bulbs in white from HD last year and really liked them. See that they have blood dripping version and purple version this year. I wouldn't be interested in the blood one but the purple could add a nice eerie cast to things. BTW the bulbs can be set to steady on or flickering by flipping the little toggle switch on them.
> 
> I thought the howling skeleton wolf looked interesting.
> 
> I think the little clown guy is the same one that CVS has been selling for the past two years. He always sold out each year and and is pretty nice. Short but apparently a big favorite. I have a video I posted of him from CVS I'll come back and link to.


----------



## Zombiesmash

Re: that video, I'm digging the howling wolf skeleton, the reaper archway, the skeleton on the cauldron, and the zombie faces spotlight. Cool stuff!


----------



## punkineater

Thank you for posting this, RG!!! I see several things to add to the 'must have' list. Yay, Home Depot!


----------



## 22606

Their skeletal animals are wicked. Lots of great items. The gargoyle looks a bit more cheerful, though, even if it is holding a skull this time around.


----------



## Halloweenutter

Great HD video, thanks. In Canada so extra exciting to see what to expect.


----------



## Pumpkinman94

Probably the best selection Home Depot Canada had so far!! Can't wait!!


----------



## 65Ace

Can't wait for this year's offerings to start showing up in stores.
Really hoping they have the full size skeletons again this year.


----------



## Neuf350Z

I talked to my local HD today and they said they wouldn't be putting stuff out until September. I don't know how true that is because I'm pretty sure I remember going there in August last year and seeing the Halloween display just being built. They've already cleared out the summer merchandise in the area that usually has the seasonal stuff in it, so perhaps they're going to do back to school stuff first? Anyone remember last year when they started seeing the Halloween merch there?


----------



## Cloe

I've been stalking their website to see when they would be putting any new Halloween offerings up. It was around this date last year that I remember seeing new items. I got excited today as I noticed they have a new Holiday/Halloween search in their department side list of search suggestions. I clicked on it and saw Christmas. 
I was hoping to see if they offer the skeleton wolf here and the price before I pick it up at Big Lots. But nothing up yet.


----------



## Neuf350Z

I feel like it's gotta be soon, especially if they have the Halloween link up on the main page of their site. I'll have to call on the days I'm not visiting the store and just change my voice each time I call. 

I noticed they have a full size pose and skeleton on the their site for a whopping $165 http://www.homedepot.com/p/Seasons-Full-Sized-Pose-and-Stay-Skeleton-18724SE/204448344 For an extra $10 you can get a zombie version http://www.homedepot.com/p/Seasons-Full-Sized-Pose-and-Stay-Zombie-Skeleton-19871SE/204453905 Neither of those are in my budget. I will try to patiently wait for the stuff to show up in the store and hope their affordable pose and stays, even though they're not full size, make an appearance.


----------



## Forhekset

The HD skeleton had light-up eyes last year, too. For $30 it's pretty nice (assuming the price is the same this year).


----------



## Saki.Girl

Oh I agree has to be getting close can not wait to see what they have


----------



## Cloe

We're getting there. Web page change this am. But still not all view-able. I see an animated 6 foot skeleton horse. Talk about a kid Christmas morning lol.
http://www.homedepot.com/b/Holiday-Decorations-Halloween/N-5yc1vZc2ve


----------



## cai88

Dying to know what that skeleton horse is going for...WANT!


----------



## Cloe

Yeah Me too. Unfortunately they're changing the wording on things to coming soon from shop now. I am dying to see the price!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Cloe said:


> We're getting there. Web page change this am. But still not all view-able. I see an animated 6 foot skeleton horse. Talk about a kid Christmas morning lol.
> http://www.homedepot.com/b/Holiday-Decorations-Halloween/N-5yc1vZc2ve


I don't even see the house but want to sounds like I may need this


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

Reanimated corpse remake!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nickthetoyguy




----------



## Nickthetoyguy

New reanimated corpse!


----------



## Cloe

Unfortunately nothing more added, no price on horse. Please tell me I don't need intervention for reloading their webpage 25 times since 7 am ET this morning LOL


----------



## vwgirl

That horse skeleton will be mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My husband was making fun of me for all my dead skeletal animals last night, just wait til this thing shows up in the display. Muahahahahaha


----------



## ScaryMars

Horse skelly!!! I am in love!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OMG that horse is what Sleepy Hollow fans dreams are made of! 6 feet too!! 

I'm about to head out to BL to see if they got in the 7 ft dragon (which would end up being an indoor/rainy weather upstairs window display for us due to lack of good outdoor space) but if I knew the horse was within my budget range for halloween I'd wait and get him instead. I have the CVS Headless Horseman from 2 years ago and together they would be great in our courtyard. The video is great and the horse soundtrack sounds very realistic. Dang wish they had at least posted the price to either make him in reach or out of reach without torturing us in the meantime. All I can say is some TOTers out there will be delighted to see him.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Um. Yeah I'm gunna need them to hurry and release the price of that horse. I NEED it. 
Had fiancé call the other day and ask when their halloween stuff would start showing up. Not til September?! That only gives us a month to shop.


----------



## Cloe

Finally posted a lot of new stuff but still no price of horse. Looks like they still have the $30.00 skeletons, along with a glow in the dark version for more $$. And interestingly in this age of the 3 axis skulls looks like a new version of a lifesize boris lol
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-5-ft-Life-Size-Animated-KD-Bony-Tony-with-Mic-70467/207107606
Link to new offerings ihttp://www.homedepot.com/b/Holiday-Decorations-Halloween/N-5yc1vZc2ven different catagories


----------



## LairMistress

That is one expensive "Boris"! I guess that is to be expected, considering it has a body. I look forward to all of the new stuff, and then I'm such a cheapskate when stuff finally comes out.


----------



## Cloe

Was wondering if they would carry that lunging witch similar to the reaper though I had no plans on getting it as it's to similar but don't see her. I do see this witch though. At 84" she's awful tall for a witch.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-84-in-Lanky-Witch-5124358/206766585
Well at least this is in my budget lol 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...Bag-with-Sound-Effects-4302-16353HD/206762927
Here's the wolf. Same price as Big Lots. Have to say it seems that upped prices a tad more than last year, Must of did their homework to stay just a few cents under other retailers.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...ith-LED-Illuminated-Eyes-6342-30199/206770905
For anyone that wanted the werewolfs at Grandin Road but missed out here's the Dad
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...om/p/11-in-Tapping-Creeper-SPTC-024/206791494


----------



## Vsalz

Cloe, that rat in the chip bag was at Walgreens a couple of years ago. It was a huge hit at my party. Caused quite a few people to scream when it suddenly started moving.


----------



## Cloe

Well people they posted the price of the horse. 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...-Standing-Skeleton-Horse-6342-86676/206802721


----------



## witchy46

Our Home Depot doesn't have anything yet, I'm so depressed!!


----------



## jb1sb2

Witchy46, I don't think any of them have any halloween in store yet. They are just updating it on their website. $200 is a tad bit expensive but they can go ahead and shut up and take my money on that horse!


----------



## witchy46

I love the horse too, but where do you store it, I need another house just for my Halloween stuff! I thought they had it the stores too, my bad!


----------



## Forhekset

I noticed the fire & ice lights come in light bulb form now. Might have a specific use in someone's display. They're $12.98, so they're $7 cheaper than the spotlights.

Orange/Red - http://www.homedepot.com/p/LightShow-1-Light-Fire-and-Ice-RRY-Light-Bulb-71166/206762469

Purple - http://www.homedepot.com/p/LightShow-1-Light-Fire-and-Ice-PPO-Light-Bulb-71412/206762454

Kaleidoscope - http://www.homedepot.com/p/LightShow-1-Light-Time-Tunnel-RGB-Light-Bulb-71802/206762578


----------



## jb1sb2

witchy46 said:


> I love the horse too, but where do you store it, I need another house just for my Halloween stuff! I thought they had it the stores too, my bad!


I will find a place. I need a second house also I am finding. I just downsized from 3800 sq ft to 2750 and it has been a challenge! Lets just say if I died, someone is in for a scare when they lift the mattress! LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

Cloe said:


> Well people they posted the price of the horse.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...-Standing-Skeleton-Horse-6342-86676/206802721


thank you for this post i just ordered him whoot so excited


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The price of the horse isn't so bad really, not saying it's cheap but given his height I think pretty reasonable. The cost of many props out there. I expected him to be a few hundred dollars just not sure how many. LOL. I'd love to know what size box he comes in....and if he's meant to come apart to store. You'd think, right? I clicked on the button for "More Info" they posted and it's pages of info regarding the batteries you put in him. An assembly manual would have been nice to see instead. I'm going to think about him over the weekend and if he's still there on Monday we'll see. I did buy the dragon I was able to find at BL this morning not seeing his price before doing so.

Honestly I'm really surprised by how good stuff for halloween is for this year. I really wanted a Crazy Bonez positionable snake and they released one. Since two years ago with the release of the CVS and Spirit headless horsemen people were saying how cool it would be to have a skeleton horse. And now we have that this year too. Can't wait to see what else comes out.


----------



## BIGANT

So I can finally say I bought a horse!!! God I hope I can find someplace to store it. I cant imagine it doesnt come apart or something


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Mr. Ed is on his way to me too! Supposedly delivered by Wednesday, 8/3 which I'll be curious to see how accurate that will be. So I have a headless horseman to pair him with, a zombie farmer scene he could go in. He could be a haunted circus horse or be attached to a hearse or a gypsy wagon. I have a long Rapunsel wig and suppose if he can support non-human skeleton weight maybe Lady Godiva one year. Also have castle scenes he could go in. Game of Thrones (or Bones) another possibility. Brainstorming here on how much use I can get out of him over time.


BTW when I placed my order I chatted with a rep and asked what are the dimension of the shipping box. Told: 24.63 H x 40.25 W x 22.75 D. 40 lbs!!!!! Looks like he has a In-store stock number and should be in my local stores around 8/5 or the following week (at least that was first date it could arrive at local store). Given the weight of it I'm glad it's being delivered to the house. and for free. Time to make room for him in the garage stables.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

jb1sb2 said:


> I will find a place. I need a second house also I am finding. I just downsized from 3800 sq ft to 2750 and it has been a challenge! Lets just say if I died, someone is in for a scare when they lift the mattress! LOL



LOL. I don't think he'll fit under the mattress. Now maybe laying with head _and body_ in bed with you under the covers if you have a king size bed.

Ok so if he detaches into several parts once you assemble him you definitely have the perfect haunt prop for a Godfather scene with just the head under the covers.


----------



## Nox Eterna

OK yes, I did it, I ordered the horse.
Got tired of TOTers saying your horseman is cool....but where's the horse?
I Have "Dare Devil" coming this way, the poor old Hessian will be reunited with his faithful steed at last.
I've always wanted a pony


----------



## disembodiedvoice

OH My Goodness ! I'm just now catching up with this thread and what do I see ,that beautiful horse. I need him, I don't even have a headless horseman but wow..
Did HD have any sales or do they have coupons? He probably would be sold out before any sales anyway, he is way too cool

I'm trying to come up with some other theme he might fit into....what about one of the horses for the 4 horsemen of the apocalypse, with a Reaper by his side. I do have a reaper already and wouldn't have to buy something new to go with him. anyone else think of some other use for this horsey ??


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Disembodiedvoice, Before I ordered I looked at Retailmenot but nothing that would apply. He already has free shipping to home or store. I think a lot of people are going to order this guy. I ended up doing a little horse swapping by cancelling another prop order I had placed in order to justify getting him. And I really did like the other item but he was just too cool.

I posted some ideas above, #45-46. Come to think of it I have reapers too I could use and even a pestilence mask. At first it might seem like what the heck will I do with a horse but there are lots of ideas out there that can be fitted to halloween themes.


----------



## jb1sb2

Ghost of Spookie said:


> LOL. I don't think he'll fit under the mattress. Now maybe laying with head _and body_ in bed with you under the covers if you have a king size bed.
> 
> Ok so if he detaches into several parts once you assemble him you definitely have the perfect haunt prop for a Godfather scene with just the head under the covers.


Lol! Great idea. No he won't fit, I do have a king sized bed but it is already filled with Ghostride bodies and a couple aliens!


----------



## jb1sb2

Totally just ordered the horse! Had to have him! Puts my little 3.99 skeleton gecko I got at AtHome the other day to shame ! LOL!


----------



## kakugori

Oh man, Home Depot, you're upping your status in my eyes. If I didn't already want to build a hearse, boy, now I do. Picture skelly horse hitched up to a hearse, out front, advertising for a couple of days before Halloween. Yes! Want!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Disembodiedvoice, Before I ordered I looked at Retailmenot but nothing that would apply. He already has free shipping to home or store. I think a lot of people are going to order this guy. I ended up doing a little horse swapping by cancelling another prop order I had placed in order to justify getting him. And I really did like the other item but he was just too cool.
> 
> I posted some ideas above, #45-46. Come to think of it I have reapers too I could use and even a pestilence mask. At first it might seem like what the heck will I do with a horse but there are lots of ideas out there that can be fitted to halloween themes.



Ok, I did it , I too am now going to be a proud owner of a horse ! what? i love it, it better be awesome in person. Speaking of pestilence, I have that Pestilence Reaper guy and was thinking of him to stand by the horse, Pestilence is pretty darn big too though so not sure how that will work out scale wise. Checked out your ideas and I like all of them, definitely several things that can be done with him. I didn't even think of a skelly riding him, I'm excited.
Just curious GoS , what prop did you decide to cancel, I always keep up with what you are buying lol you keep me entertained !


----------



## 22606

jb1sb2 said:


> Totally just ordered the horse! Had to have him! Puts my little 3.99 skeleton gecko I got at AtHome the other day to shame ! LOL!


For 50 times the price of a used-up commercial star's remains, I certainly would hope that Trigger's carcass would be more impressive


----------



## jb1sb2

Garthgoyle said:


> For 50 times the price of a used-up commercial star's remains, I certainly would hope that Trigger's carcass would be more impressive


Lol! I just meant I was excited for any new crazybonz. But this horse?!?!?!?!


----------



## Restless Acres

Horse looks cool, but what do you do with it?


----------



## jb1sb2

I collect the crazy bonz so I had to get it. But I am thinking of putting a skeleton on him, not sure on a theme yet. I'll figure that part out later!


----------



## jb1sb2

I found out there are 3 at a local store here, but sadly they are packed away and they will not sell them until they put up there halloween display at the end of August...... The store down the street usually puts there set up out earlier than that so we will see! But I am totally just being impatient.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

disembodiedvoice said:


> Ok, I did it , I too am now going to be a proud owner of a horse ! what? i love it, it better be awesome in person. Speaking of pestilence, I have that Pestilence Reaper guy and was thinking of him to stand by the horse, Pestilence is pretty darn big too though so not sure how that will work out scale wise. Checked out your ideas and I like all of them, definitely several things that can be done with him. I didn't even think of a skelly riding him, I'm excited.
> Just curious GoS , what prop did you decide to cancel, I always keep up with what you are buying lol you keep me entertained !



Hey welcome to the Horse club. Sure would be fun if we all lived near each other and could meet with our horses. That would be a cool photo! Can you imagine the looks from people of one in a horse trailer? I guess I ignored an obvious theme for it, a western or gold mining town. Geez I just bought the animated vulture from BIg Lots today that would fit right in with him there.

So what bit the dust? The GR haunted typewriter. I've done a hotel and will repeat it at some point so figured I would use it then. Also being a vintage typewriter, I was going to use it on the desk in a jungle tent "office" (no electricty needed to run! Perfect!) of an antiquities thief/animal poacher who abandoned the tent which was then trashed by angry natives. That's the theme I'm thinking is a go this year unless it rains and then have a plan B. I also thought it could be used in a lab or in an office on a military base involved with alien zombie infestation...all themes I've been working on over the years. I still would love to get the typewriter at some point. Not a huge impact piece in any of those themes but I still think the kids would think it's cool and haunted if they saw it.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

THERE IS a LOT OF NEW PROPS OMG! GO TO ZYGARDE GAMING!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

GoS, I think you made the right choice. Other than the obvious storing problems with the horse compared to the typewriter I think the horse has much more impact and possibilities. and who knows, waiting might end up being a good thing, maybe the typewriter will be available during a good sale.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

OK, very impressed with that skeletal horse.

And glad to that the Mario Chiodo 'Reanimated Corpse' will be available for purchase again. Had missed out on it back in 2011 or 2012 from Walmart,

Nice to see the Werewolf Dad, which I'd similarly missed from GR.

Also like the Gravedigger and, of course, the Slimer inflatable.


----------



## TheNextMartha

This is the best thing I've ever seen. just put the lights on a dimmer and have people walk through! 



jb1sb2 said:


> Lol! Great idea. No he won't fit, I do have a king sized bed but it is already filled with Ghostride bodies and a couple aliens!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

So is it possible to hide a horse in plain site? Can't wait to hear what DH has to say about our new animal. I think it will be a surprise when it gets assembled. At least we don't have to feed it.


----------



## LairMistress

jb1sb2 said:


> Lol! Great idea. No he won't fit, I do have a king sized bed but it is already filled with Ghostride bodies and a couple aliens!


I hope that there is never a search warrant issued for your house!


----------



## LairMistress

I see that they are offering a projector with "12 videos on an SD card".

I am considering adding a projector this year, and was just pricing them not long ago. This one fits my budget, but I'm waiting for an official review from someone who can say how clear it is, and what these 12 videos entail.


----------



## Jezebel82

LairMistress said:


> I see that they are offering a projector with "12 videos on an SD card".
> 
> I am considering adding a projector this year, and was just pricing them not long ago. This one fits my budget, but I'm waiting for an official review from someone who can say how clear it is, and what these 12 videos entail.


I'm curious if that's last year's model or the new updated one AtmosFX has announced. If it's last year's I'd stay away. The one I got died about 10 min after I got it. It was a blessing in disguise that they were sold out at that point so all they could do was refund my money. It was very dim. Maybe it's just my lack of technical skills so I also couldn't even pull the video clips off the SD card to try on another projector. So I couldn't even tell you what videos were included.

On another note... looks like HD is carrying the headless horseman that CVS had 2 years ago. I think the only difference is this one is battery operated and the CVS one needed to be plugged in. Huge price difference too. I believe the CVS one was $80. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...th-Jack-O-Lantern-Head-4302-72089HD/206762922


----------



## matrixmom

BIGANT said:


> So I can finally say I bought a horse!!! God I hope I can find someplace to store it. I cant imagine it doesnt come apart or something


Thats what I want to know. HOW BIG IS THAT BOX.....


----------



## LairMistress

Jezebel82 said:


> I'm curious if that's last year's model or the new updated one AtmosFX has announced. If it's last year's I'd stay away. The one I got died about 10 min after I got it. It was a blessing in disguise that they were sold out at that point so all they could do was refund my money. It was very dim. Maybe it's just my lack of technical skills so I also couldn't even pull the video clips off the SD card to try on another projector. So I couldn't even tell you what videos were included.
> 
> On another note... looks like HD is carrying the headless horseman that CVS had 2 years ago. I think the only difference is this one is battery operated and the CVS one needed to be plugged in. Huge price difference too. I believe the CVS one was $80.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...th-Jack-O-Lantern-Head-4302-72089HD/206762922


Thanks, I didn't see a projector at ours last year.

I bought the CVS Headless Horseman on clearance, he takes batteries, too. Unfortunately, my son liked him so much, his batteries died just as dusk hit on Halloween, so no one got to hear him talk!


----------



## Cloe

I didn't want to be the only one left on foot. I had to do it! And thanks GOS for cancelling the typewriter. I have a small hotel area that I did last year and wanted to add to it this year. I looked around the couple Sanford type shops around me for an old typewriter with no luck last year so I really wanted this. Now I feel so guilty. Well hopefully in a week or so I'll have a means to saddle up and ride off into the sunset to escape my guilt. That and the bill.


----------



## jb1sb2

LairMistress said:


> I hope that there is never a search warrant issued for your house!


Haha, let them! As long as I can watch the reactions!


----------



## matrixmom

so does anyone know the difference in effects between this one below and the fire n ice??


----------



## Restless Acres

Is HD gonna be ramping up their in store this year too, or is it just an on-line thing? I can't see them offering costumes in store. Almost nothing in HD's offerings is under $30. Clearly they are only selling more expensive items on which they can make money. 

But as far as large props, this is pretty crazy, and I didn't see that they have even posted the new gargoyles yet, but those are gonna be in store only because of their weight.


----------



## Screaming Demons

I can't believe I did it, but I ordered two of those big suckers. I don't have much hope of fitting them back in the boxes (that never works) so I'll probably end up tucking the legs under and hanging them from the ceiling. Nowhere else to store props.

They do have lots of possibilities though. Pose them rearing back, plastic corpse one, make a centaur, put one on a small train track with the legs moving like the side pistons on a steam locomotive. Can't wait to see what you all come up with.

I now own ten skeletons, after buying my first Wally just a few years ago when they first came out. I hope this isn't the start of an eight-horse freight wagon.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

matrixmom said:


> Thats what I want to know. HOW BIG IS THAT BOX.....



I asked (via chat) when I ordered mine. Posted it on Page 5 #45 but here's the dimensions again, and why you might want to have it delivered.

"24.63 H x 40.25 W x 22.75 D. 40 lbs!!!!! Looks like he has a In-store stock number and should be in my local stores around 8/5 or the following week (at least that was first date it could arrive at local store). Given the weight of it I'm glad it's being delivered to the house. and for free. Time to make room for him in the garage stables."

Someone said they saw that their store already received theirs but the store said they wouldn't sell until it was put out for display. Ordering online for delivery to your house or store might be the quickest way to get one. If you're like me the 40 lbs would not be fun moving on my own if I had to pick it up at the store.


----------



## Jezebel82

LairMistress said:


> Thanks, I didn't see a projector at ours last year.
> 
> I bought the CVS Headless Horseman on clearance, he takes batteries, too. Unfortunately, my son liked him so much, his batteries died just as dusk hit on Halloween, so no one got to hear him talk!


Oh sorry I meant AtmosFX offered the projector last year. A number of other retailers did too but not HD. If you search for ArmosFX you should find a number of threads on the projector. I took a closer look and based on the price I'm thinking it's from last year. Last week they sent out an email about coming out with an updated version. My guess is because they got a lot of complaints about the quality after hyping up the thing. I think it sold out well before they even started shipping. The new one is more expensive but also has better specs. Considering the price is lower than originally it's possible it might be a good deal depending on what you want to do with it. I would say it would probably be sufficient for a simple night time display but could not be used at all during daylight. It's just not bright enough. They also announced a new 3DFX form. Sounds like they really listened to their customers complaints and are trying to do better. 

And good to know about the CVS horseman. I got him too but couldn't remember if he was battery-operated. I put him in the corner of my dining room next to my food table but didn't turn him on and I think he actually worked better silent. Definitely creepier. This year I'm thinking of trying to stick an LED light in his pumpkin and leave the sound off. I mean he doesn't have a head so should he be able to talk? I am so fighting the urge to give him a horse companion though. I want ALL THE THINGS this year!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Restless Acres said:


> Is HD gonna be ramping up their in store this year too, or is it just an on-line thing? I can't see them offering costumes in store. Almost nothing in HD's offerings is under $30. Clearly they are only selling more expensive items on which they can make money.
> 
> But as far as large props, this is pretty crazy, and I didn't see that they have even posted the new gargoyles yet, but those are gonna be in store only because of their weight.



I noticed when I ordered my horse that the item page had a Model #, Internet #, and a Store SKU # at the top of the page. I'm assuming only those products that have the Store SKU will be available in stores. Also some of the listings within a category, like Animated Figures, for example will say on the list page "View Pickup Options".

Not true about the lack of items under $30. You can use their price filter (down left side of category page) and search by $amount. Look for the ones that say In Store Only/Check Store Inventory or View Pick up Options. Seem to be the ones sold in the stores. Quick check came up with the Skeleton Cat @ 19.98, LightShow 54 in Pathway Markers (skull with torch tops) @ 29.98, fog liquid, spider webs, LightShow Whirl-a-Motion-Ghost stake set @ 19.98 as well as other varieties of spot lights just to name a few. I see they have the High Voltage Electric Box @ 19.98 that Big Lots is also carrying.

It is nice to see that they have a lot of the larger props that GrandinRoad and CVS have had as exclusives in the past available to order. I'm tapped out now as far as halloween purchases but there are definitely a few I see that I missed that I'd love to have. Their site is definitely worth looking through IMO.


----------



## HalloScream

Do they have the howling wolf skeleton?


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

They took down EVERYTHING?!?!?!


----------



## VirginiaRed

I really hope they put the horse back up soon and that the price wasn't a mistake. It's just what I need this year.


----------



## Restless Acres

Haven't checked yet today, but last night they had the Howling Wolf Skeleton up (replying to above).

After my Target experience I bought the stuff I wanted last night (not the Horse though - Not ready for that commitment).


----------



## Nox Eterna

I got a shipping notice for the horse at 5:45 this morning


----------



## dbruner

I just looked on the HD website and all of their Halloween said they were sold out on line. WTF?


----------



## Hollowman68

dbruner said:


> I just looked on the HD website and all of their Halloween said they were sold out on line. WTF?


The horse is not showing up on the link given earlier either. I'm sure this has to do with them updating the website, since the horse still says coming soon.


----------



## LairMistress

I considered buying the horse for my Headless Horseman, too. 

If I did buy a projector, it would just be used at night. I just hope that someone has it, and will post videos of its SD card contents (or that HD puts up a video, at least). I'm having a hard time finding what I'm looking for, in projections. I'm beginning to think that I need to just make a video myself!


----------



## Restless Acres

dbruner said:


> I just looked on the HD website and all of their Halloween said they were sold out on line. WTF?


I believe they just took down all of the new stuff. The sold out on line items are just a 2015 remnant. Perhaps they realized that they needed to modify a lot of their listings, as there was, for example, the sold out 2015 witch trio for 149 alongside the 2016 one for 169, not to mention the 100's of 2015 items that were still listed even though they were sold out, with many (most?) unlikely to return. Probably best to bring it down, modify, and relaunch.


----------



## Neuf350Z

matrixmom said:


> so does anyone know the difference in effects between this one below and the fire n ice??
> 
> View attachment 283797


I'm going to assume the difference is that the Fire & Ice spotlight has a revolving light while this one is stationary. Not sure what kind of light effect this would project.


----------



## JaCk

So, many people said they've already ordered the horse from HD, but the website says it's coming soon...can't see the item anywhere. Did I miss something? Or does someone have a link? Thanks


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nox Eterna said:


> I got a shipping notice for the horse at 5:45 this morning


I got my shipping notice at 4:47am. So the Horses are real. It's coming via UPS BTW. They're giving me a Thursday, 8/4 date so 1 day after the estimate I was given. Kind of impressed at how fast it was shipped out. 

I was kind of shocked to read people saying the site was down and then listing Sold Out. Having spent a bit of time yesterday on their site looking at stuff it seems to me the new stuff is down (for now hopefully and not gone completely online). There was A LOT of sold out stuff listed before as someone else mentioned. But yeah, stuff is definitely gone although the site is up. I am really happy I didn't wait until Monday to order like I was going to do, and honestly I do expect the Horse and such to show up online or at least in the stores in August since I did see many items with In Store SKUs listed on their product pages and the Horse did have a In Store SKU. I'm thinking they put stuff up and then were shocked at how much response they got in a short time to halloween already and decided to pull it until closer to stuff being put out on the floors. If they sold out of all the units they were going to ship of the Horse and I wanted him, I would be checking their site everyday to see when he is starting to show up in the stores and order him then online for Pickup in the store if they are no longer offering shipping to guarantee getting one. I suspect each store will only get a few and then that will be it with no restocking.

If you go to HD's Halloween webpage you can still see the video of the Horse if you click on the movie linked to there, it's midway down the page under Shop Halloween: http://www.homedepot.com/b/Holiday-Decorations-Halloween/N-5yc1vZc2ve
. In the meantime here's the Horse as he was shown on their webpage before being removed:










I might have saved a page capture when I bought him and will check to see if I did. I do remember reading that the legs have a metal bar in them to give the bones strength and stability.


----------



## Nox Eterna

G.O.S.
I wonder if they are all shipping from the same location, or they have multiple warehouses.
Mine says it is on the way to UPS in Perris Ca.( SoCal )







Ghost of Spookie said:


> I got my shipping notice at 4:47am. So the Horses are real. It's coming via UPS BTW. They're giving me a Thursday, 8/4 date so 1 day after the estimate I was given. Kind of impressed at how fast it was shipped out.
> 
> I was kind of shocked to read people saying the site was down and then listing Sold Out. Having spent a bit of time yesterday on their site looking at stuff it seems to me the new stuff is down (for now hopefully and not gone completely online). There was A LOT of sold out stuff listed before as someone else mentioned. But yeah, stuff is definitely gone although the site is up. I am really happy I didn't wait until Monday to order like I was going to do, and honestly I do expect the Horse and such to show up online or at least in the stores in August since I did see many items with In Store SKUs listed on their product pages and the Horse did have a In Store SKU. I'm thinking they put stuff up and then were shocked at how much response they got in a short time to halloween already and decided to pull it until closer to stuff being put out on the floors. If they sold out of all the units they were going to ship of the Horse and I wanted him, I would be checking their site everyday to see when he is starting to show up in the stores and order him then online for Pickup in the store if they are no longer offering shipping to guarantee getting one. I suspect each store will only get a few and then that will be it with no restocking.
> 
> If you go back to Page 2 of this thread there's a video of the Horse in one of the posts near the bottom of the page. In the meantime here's the Horse as he was shown on their webpage before being removed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have saved a page capture when I bought him and will check to see if I did. I do remember reading that the legs have a metal bar in them to give the bones strength and stability.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

I missed out on a horse skelly? Nooooooooo! 

They better be getting that in my local store. I have to have it for my circus sideshow (and alternate graveyard scene)!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nox Eterna said:


> G.O.S.
> I wonder if they are all shipping from the same location, or they have multiple warehouses.
> Mine says it is on the way to UPS in Perris Ca.( SoCal )


I'm West coast too so went to the same facility as yours. My UPS tracking says In Transit to UPS facility in Perris Ca @ 1:19 am. thanks to all the guys working the late night shift.


I checked my devices and apparently didn't save a screen capture of the Horse description page. Even checked among what I printed out yesterday. No luck, sorry. The website had a lengthy description and gave dimensions of the assembled horse. In case you are starting at the end of the thread, a while back I did post the box dimensions for him as given to me by one of their Chat reps. Look back a few pages for it. The shipping box weighs 40 lbs. so keep that in mind if you are going to pick him up at your store.


----------



## Screaming Demons

GoS, I'm betting that 40 pounds is what they call dimensional weight where they factor in the size of the large box to determine shipping costs. Having shipped tumbleweeds a long time ago, I'm pretty sure UPS and the post office lost money on those huge 3-pound boxes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Funny you bring up the weight. I was just coming back to post that I checked the actual UPS website for my order (prior relied on HD's/UPS tracking page) and seeing basically same info on dates and times except I just noticed that UPS has the weight showing as 51.10 lbs., not 40 lbs. so wonder what the actual weight is. 10 lbs is quite a difference.


----------



## Screaming Demons

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Look back a few pages for it.


I'm looking at Page 3 here. Quick tip for forum users: you can go into your settings and change the number of posts per page from the standard (eight I think?) to as many as 40. It really helps only having to scroll down and not click on so many pages.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I ordered the horses well, and did an get order confirmation but like many of you I haven't gotten a shipping notification!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

The Halloween Lady said:


> I ordered the horses well, and did an get order confirmation but like many of you I haven't gotten a shipping notification!


I haven't received a shipping confirm either. I checked the status and it says processing, I'm on the east coast so maybe that makes a difference ( noticed a couple who have their ship confirm are west coasters). but it still has my estimated arrival date as Aug 4- Aug 8th. I'm not worried yet.
I do think they were caught off guard by so many orders all at once, we sort of went ape sh!t lol it was kinda funny


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Screaming Demons said:


> I'm looking at Page 3 here. Quick tip for forum users: you can go into your settings and change the number of posts per page from the standard (eight I think?) to as many as 40. It really helps only having to scroll down and not click on so many pages.



I forgot about the posts per page setting, thanks for the reminder. Guess I should be careful when saying somethings on Page whatever to avoid making it confusing for others with a different setting. I view 10 posts per page which probably is the default. Generally when I'm on a shopping website I like to view all the images and quickly scroll down. On here for some reason I like to keep the pages shorter and then when I come back to read a thread I have fewer previously read posts to see again. 

Here's a tip I should have used for posting a reference. If you click on the post # in a thread (upper right corner of the window), it will launch as a new page with that post on top. If you copy and paste that unique URL to a post you are making referring people back to it, it will take them directly to that post so they won't have to scroll.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

disembodiedvoice said:


> I haven't received a shipping confirm either. I checked the status and it says processing, I'm on the east coast so maybe that makes a difference ( noticed a couple who have their ship confirm are west coasters). but it still has my estimated arrival date as Aug 4- Aug 8th. I'm not worried yet.
> I do think they were caught off guard by so many orders all at once, we sort of went ape sh!t lol it was kinda funny



Ya I'm on the east too. I also checked my order and it still gives the same arrival dates as yours. Fingers crossed.
The horse was also blowing up several FB groups.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

And some people think why check in here (HF) so many months before Halloween. The Horse is a good example of why.


----------



## Windborn

I missed the horse - what was his price?


----------



## cai88

It was $199


----------



## Jezebel82

Luckily I never close the millions of tabs I have open so here is a screenshot of the horse


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

I purchased mine as well last night. It says processing and delivery is estimated Aug 4th. I'm West Coast.  I'm thrilled to get 1! I have wanted a skeleton horse for the longest time. I was thinking about getting a couple, but wanted to see it in person first. I put several in my cart online and they are still there. Inventory late last night was 26. Today there is 10. I sure hope they stock more then that!  If you are wanting one of these AWESOME HORSES and didn't get a chance to order.... I would stalk that website to insure you get one. I just knew they would go like hot cakes and I'm sooooo glad I didn't wait. I just hope it ships! (*fingers crossed*)


----------



## Windborn

thanks! now to see if I can convince the wife we NEED one (because of course, we do!)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

So as not to totally panic people who didn't pull the Trigger (horse pun  ) the other day, the fact there is a Store SKU means some of these, probably not in huge quantity though, are shipping to stores...and probably not every store will get them.


----------



## Jezebel82

Ugh I bought into the hysteria and just ordered myself one. Since I had the page open from last night, after 2 tries it let me add it to my cart. I'm still not 100% sure if I want it but I know as soon as I start seeing what everyone else is doing with theirs I'll want it. Fingers crossed that he actually ships. I wonder how poseable he is. I'd love to have him rearing up with an orange fire & ice spotlight on him next to my HH.


----------



## JaCk

Guys, can someone please post a link to the horse? The home depot website still says coming soon, and when I click on the horse it just shows a movie. How can you guys be ordering them right now if they're not available?

Are you guys in Canada or something?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Cloe posted the link to the Horse but as you will see HD has pulled this link and others, at least for the moment. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...ome-depot-halloween-thread-4.html#post1857034

If they've sold out of their online stock, chances are they won't reactivate the links until the stores have received their shipments and inventory is due to be put out in the aisles. We had a few HD people here on HF in the past so maybe they will see this and elaborate on how it works. 

Jezebel82 many a saved page or loaded cart have saved a shopper regret. Hope it works out for you. Sounds like with the page still active you might have gotten under the wire. I know LTD Commodities will pull links when their count gets to a certain low point in case they were off for some reason in their inventory count. They want to have stock available for those that already ordered and not disappoint them. Figure HD might be the same way. I ordered early so never saw any Low Quantity or Count Left on their website. Let us know how you make out. And I seriously doubt you can pose him other than how he is shown. With metal rods in his legs I doubt they are at all positionable.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Jezebel82 said:


> Ugh I bought into the hysteria and just ordered myself one. .


Yep, thats me, it never fails that the hysteria reels me in. lol I'm glad you were able to sneak one in on them and I hope everyone else who wants one will be able to get it. I feel pretty certain that you will, I think the link will be put back up as well as some sold in stores. Plus I don't recall it saying Home Depot exclusive so it could be sold at other stores , maybe even cheaper. who knows


----------



## disembodiedvoice

We were discussing different ideas on how to use the horse and I started searching for ideas and found several. Its not the same horse of course but something similar could be pulled off.




















there was another I found with it rearing up but like GoS said above, I really doubt we will be able to position him like that.


----------



## Joni Be Good

I have been busy and have not visited this site recently. Darn it, I missed the horse. But will keep trying. Thank you all for posting about him and I will keep my eyes open at my local store.


----------



## Cloe

disembodiedvoice said:


> I haven't received a shipping confirm either. I checked the status and it says processing, I'm on the east coast so maybe that makes a difference ( noticed a couple who have their ship confirm are west coasters). but it still has my estimated arrival date as Aug 4- Aug 8th. I'm not worried yet.
> I do think they were caught off guard by so many orders all at once, we sort of went ape sh!t lol it was kinda funny


Can't get much further east than me (NY) and mine was shipped at 12:49 am from same warehouse I see to UPS. Perris ,CA. with a delivery date estimate of 8/8. I assume since it has to travel across the country. Hopefully everyone got their confirmation by now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

So the Horse went up with pricing sometime late morning yesterday and pretty much sold out in less than 24 hours. I can only hear the comments at Corporate. 


*The Horse did What? Sold out already? 
**Sir, I told you halloween is worth stocking and selling. 
*Are you sure there wasn't some sort of computer software glitch? Like how many people really want a 74-in horse?! Where does someone store that? It's a horse not a dog or cat after all. 
**I know, but I told you I thought we should have purchased more. At this rate the store ones will sell out in no time. Lost potential revenue. It was a really bad move to pull halloween from the stores over the years. With the right products....
*well I can't believe I'm saying this but maybe we should consider running this prop next year too. Now who was that halloween department purchaser, I want to talk to him right now.

we can only hope right?

From what I saw offered when stuff was up last night, I think someone did a great job selecting what to sell this year. I do hope halloween in general does really well for them. I live in an area where halloween was so downsized you could walk right past what they had and not known they even were selling halloween. In fact when I asked a few years back where the halloween was I was told we don't really carry halloween. 

Hope more people who said they ordered the Horse will check in and let us know if they've shipped and hopefully no one gets a cancellation email. Good luck guys.


----------



## RCIAG

Good job on buying all the skelly horses!! 

Last year was the first year in a while that I saw major Halloween stuff in Home Depot. Not just one prop, some lights & a few pumpkins, but several major props (the 3 witches, a reaper, another witch, a server, etc.), some gargoyles, tombstones, small stuff like light up bracelets, necklaces, etc., just all sorts of stuff.

Now if we could get OTHER stores to realize the same thing we'd be in business!!


----------



## punkineater

There has been NO consoling me today over missing out on a skelly horse.

Serious pity party happenin' here.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

punkineater said:


> There has been NO consoling me today over missing out on a skelly horse.
> 
> Serious pity party happenin' here.


I don't think you missed it, it still says coming soon on the site. I think they will relaunch it soon and it seems they may have some in stores.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I feel your pain punkineater, I ordered a bunch of stuff on the Target pre-order Halloween pages. Then I found out somebody pinched our credit card number so I went to change the card and it cancelled my complete order. I called customer service but they said there was nothing they could do. I was soooo mad. 
I ordered three of the snakes, both cloches, and the doorbell I wanted those snakes soooo bad!!!!! Waaaaaah


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Found this in the garden center... $20 and the head spins around in the breeze... it's a couple of inches taller than the Keurig (sitting behind it for comparison).

Here's a video to show how well the head spins: https://youtu.be/3CaEcDBK9m8


----------



## Cloe

The horse is back online to order right now for anyone that wanted one but missed it.


----------



## jb1sb2

Cloe said:


> The horse is back online to order right now for anyone that wanted one but missed it.


Please note it is listed as sold out online and can only be purchased in store when they have them now.


----------



## JaCk

Yes, sold out online but at least the info is available to view on the website again: 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...-Standing-Skeleton-Horse-6342-86676/206802721


----------



## disembodiedvoice

yes, at least we know it will be in stores for people who missed him. I look forward to seeing everything in the stores, can't happen fast enough!


----------



## Nox Eterna

What are your opinions of the window FX projector? Or does anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## Cloe

jb1sb2 said:


> Please note it is listed as sold out online and can only be purchased in store when they have them now.


I was able to add it to my cart when I viewed it right before I posted this earlier. I already ordered one so I signed in shortly after here and posted. Not sure what happened other than a fluke or sold what they had left quickly?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Nox Eterna said:


> What are your opinions of the window FX projector? Or does anyone have any experience with it?


Love mine worth the money and HD is a fantastic price


----------



## lanie077

Just ordered the horse. It's back in stock online


----------



## punkineater

HAPPY DANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just got a horse too Yippppeeeeee!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Glad to see you guys being able to order him! Was it store delivery or to your house?


----------



## Nox Eterna

Yeahhhhhhh..........that's what I was afraid of 



Saki.Girl said:


> Love mine worth the money and HD is a fantastic price


----------



## lanie077

I had mine shipped to home


----------



## Nox Eterna

Welcome to the Sleepy Hollow Equestrian Club! 



punkineater said:


> HAPPY DANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just got a horse too Yippppeeeeee!!!


----------



## punkineater

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Glad to see you guys being able to order him! Was it store delivery or to your house?


Home delivery

Is there something wrong with me, that I just went from doldrums to the summit in 3 seconds..and over a Halloween prop Hahaha!


----------



## bayoubrigh

Thanks for the heads up about order status, just got mine confirmed for home delivery. Was not going to have this be on my list of "regretted I didn't buy".


----------



## disembodiedvoice

yay ! I'm glad so many others have been able to get him.. I still don't have my shipped email yet but they have taken the money off my card...not sure whats up but hopefully there won't be a problem since so many have been able to order him today. Can't wait to see what everyone does with him/her.


----------



## chupacabra

Hell yeah!!!! I just got my pony.....


----------



## jb1sb2

Looks like the home delivery estimates on that horse are shorter now! Good for you guys! Glad to hear so many of you getting these guys today!


----------



## chupacabra

jb1sb2 said:


> Looks like the home delivery estimates on that horse are shorter now! Good for you guys! Glad to hear so many of you getting these guys today!


8/5th delivery for me......


----------



## annamarykahn

also ordered the horse & 4 skellys

amk


----------



## chupacabra

Ohh boy, owning the HH from CVS and this pony I need some ideas!!!!


----------



## chupacabra

Any feedback with the "flying witch"??


----------



## ooojen

My horse's estimated arrival date is the 3rd. Now, where to put the darned thing until October...


----------



## Col. Fryght

Just got mine. This item seems like this years's must have much like last year's fiberglass swamp trees from Spirit.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

So happy I stumbled upon this thread! A horse has been on our "to do" list for years. I decided to go for it and purchase two for our hearse. I can always return one if I decide not to use it. Plus if one comes damaged I will have a back up since I have a feeling these will be long gone soon. Our hearse is a lowrider design and I think it will work perfectly with the height of these horses! My delivery date is 8/4!


----------



## cinders

I couldn't help myself and I pushed the check out now button a little earlier this morning. Got order confirmation for my horse, but no ship confirmation yet. Hopefully I'll be joining the "Sleepy Hollow Equestrian Club" also!

For several years I've been doing an evilish pumpkin farm theme and have had a home built pumpkin monster type thing pulling a hay wagon (all static). So my horse will have a job and pumpkin monster will be promoted or demoted accordingly.


----------



## cinders

Ooooooh Pumpkinprincess, I love your low rider hearse! The horse(s) will be great with it.


----------



## Joni Be Good

When I get on the HD site - it says it is out of stock on line. I missed it again.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Joni Be Good said:


> When I get on the HD site - it says it is out of stock on line. I missed it again.


Try it now, I was able to add one to the cart....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Joni B Good, try again. I just pulled it up and was able to go all the way thru to the payment area with no problem. Didn't want 2 horses so wasn't placing a second order but I'd suggest trying again.


----------



## 19215

For all the horse lovers out there here's a screen capture of a Home Depot preview video. If you look at the other items in the shot it gives some sense of scale as to how large it is. 

I love this inflatable inspired by Sharknado, too.

-Matthew


----------



## Col. Fryght

Joni Be Good said:


> When I get on the HD site - it says it is out of stock on line. I missed it again.



I just double checked the website, and it shows in stock. The best part is the free shipping. Maybe Spirit could take some notes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

So it suddenly dawned on me just now that now I have this horse coming and now there is no way I'm _not_ going to use him this year in our display. Kind of messes up my plans that were already changed once already for this year's haunt theme...really doesn't go with a submarine going to a jungle island theme. Have the sub's arches that will be the framework to it, the portholes and fish and creature black lagoon decals for the portholes, the creature head and hands, the big Ape hands for the crated giant gorilla and lots of other stuff for this theme. How in the heck do I logically work in a horse into the scene? There's no way I'll be able to resist using him this year. Help! Back to the drawing board!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Col. Fryght said:


> I just double checked the website, and it shows in stock. The best part is the free shipping. Maybe Spirit could take some notes.



Yeah but Spirit Halloween is a seasonal store and not raking in the money from all those home improvement tools and supplies that HD sells year round. Plus they probably own their own buildings so one time set up and spread out overhead. I expect that HD uses the halloween free shipping as a loss leader of sorts to get people onto their website and into their stores to buy the multitude of other stuff they sell and make a profit on.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Ghost of Spookie said:


> So it suddenly dawned on me just now that now I have this horse coming and now there is no way I'm _not_ going to use him this year in our display. Kind of messes up my plans that were already changed once already for this year's haunt theme...really doesn't go with a submarine going to a jungle island theme. Have the sub's arches that will be the framework to it, the portholes and fish and creature black lagoon decals for the portholes, the creature head and hands, the big Ape hands for the crated giant gorilla and lots of other stuff for this theme. How in the heck do I logically work in a horse into the scene? There's no way I'll be able to resist using him this year. Help! Back to the drawing board!



Maybe he is waiting on shore with a skeleton rider to welcome the unsuspecting submarine passengers? Wearing matching leis
I


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Gosh, I wish I could drive over to all of your yards where you are going to be displaying these horses this year! The prop is wonderful & I love it too, but we really don't have a place for it and it's not in our budget this year anyway. As Halloween gets closer, we are going to have to have a thread titled "How did you display your horse?" so that you can all add photos & the rest of us can oohhh & aahhh! 

GoS - hopefully you can appreciate this odd sense of humor, but I did find this - http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Horse-drawn_submarine
LOL!


----------



## Nicholas

Dang that horse is cool. The greyhound is rather neat as well. I'm afraid neither is in the budget for me this year though, sadly.

I did however just order a 5' poseable skeleton for $30 in-store pickup though. Not a bad deal for a skeleton.


----------



## jb1sb2

Col. Fryght said:


> Just got mine. This item seems like this years's must have much like last year's fiberglass swamp trees from Spirit.


I am one of those people who had to have that tree
I got one and funny enough I think I am doing a headless horseman with my horse by that tree!


----------



## Spinechiller

I just pulled the trigger on the horse. I also picked up the enter if you dare luminaries. Looking forward to receiving both items


----------



## The Halloween Lady

GOS you can always make it a "seahorse"! Badum dum tish


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LOL, thanks for the suggestions Nox Eterna. Maybe I could make it a dead jungle native warrior on horseback before entering the wrecked jungle encampment. Kind of guarding entrance to it. I'm seeing torches there too. I'd like to do the submarine (tunnel essentially) on the driveway leading to the walkway (where I think I'd have room for the horse). That way I could keep him in view too so no one rides off with him--admit it lots of kids are going to want a pony this year!). The courtyard will be my jungle encampment area to work with where we'll hand out candy. Yeah, I can see this firming up nicely. If leis for over 100-200+ kids wouldn't cost anything I would give all the kids as they got off the sub one.  Maybe a simple jungle necklace for the boys or flower clip for the girls. Love having all the kids stop by but the numbers can get overwhelming when you factor in treat and anything else.

Jenn&MattfromPA, a horse drawn sub! That cracked me up when I went to the page. Especially the horse with flippers on. Thanks for the big laugh. Even my husband heard it! You guys have to click on the site and see the photo of the "safey equipment" ( http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Horse-drawn_submarine ). That image kind of fits in with The Halloween Lady's "seahorse". Love the humor. Now if one of the sub portals had an image of a him underwater among the coral...

I love you guys!


----------



## JaCk

So happy they decided to sell more of the horses on line --- the demand was obviously there, most likely from this website alone! I just pulled the trigger, and looking forward to receiving the horse. Thanks to everyone for the heads-up...one of the greatest reasons for logging into HF! I agree people should post photos of how they use the horses in their haunts. I'm planning to put a skelly rider on mine. Now, trying to decide if I want to corpse it...


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I'm thinking that I might paint it with white Wildfire paint. It goes on transparent, but would really glow if I used a blacklight spot. 

I'm going to make funeral plumes for their heads out of feathers. Maybe those funeral blankets too? I'm going to have to explore funeral photos. ?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Has everyone who ordered the horse , received their shipping confirm email ? 

some of us could have him by Thursday, post pics if anyone actually sets him up yet. I'm going to just because it's so expensive if h doesn't work I want to be able to exchange it.


----------



## Windborn

Mine says delivery on the 3rd. *squeeeee*


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

Here's my order I mad a second order for the horse and the headless horseman


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Delivery Date of the Horse by UPS - make sure to verify each day for updates*

Hey guys just a word of advice. The delivery date you want to go by will be the UPS one. I've seen that change on occasion on the UPS site and sometimes they've delivered early and sometimes it was delayed by a day or so. Just saying. You don't want to have this guy sitting on your front porch unattended.

In fact Home Depot's site has said 8/3 also saw 8/4 at one point on my order but the Official UPS tracking page is still not indicating a date yet. And like I said the date could change until it gets delivered.


----------



## Col. Fryght

Not a big deal, but l got hit with sales tax. I guess because HD corporate headquarters is here in Atlanta.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Col. Fryght said:


> Not a big deal, but l got hit with sales tax. I guess because HD corporate headquarters is here in Atlanta.


I could be wrong because I really have no idea but I think anyone who has a HD in their area/state should be charged sales tax. Did someone not get charged sales tax ? I'm curious to know. another thing I was wondering in general with online shopping, do they charge a person the amount of sales tax charged in the buyers state or is everyone charged the same amount of tax?


----------



## jb1sb2

disembodiedvoice said:


> I could be wrong because I really have no idea but I think anyone who has a HD in their area/state should be charged sales tax. Did someone not get charged sales tax ? I'm curious to know. another thing I was wondering in general with online shopping, do they charge a person the amount of sales tax charged in the buyers state or is everyone charged the same amount of tax?


I got charged the usual sales tax for my state.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sales Tax of 17.41. Figure it was correctly calculated. Yep, 8.75%. Nice not to tack shipping for the big box on top of that.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Sales Tax of 17.41. Figure it was correctly calculated. Yep, 8.75%. Nice not to tack shipping for the big box on top of that.


yeah, thats what I was charged, glad it isn't as high as my states tax 9.75 sucks, this weekend was tax free weekend though but it only happens once or twice a year.


----------



## LairMistress

I'm sure that they'll all be gone by the time I get my first paycheck (I don't go back to work for a couple more weeks)...but if there are any left... I think that I will be the owner of a rather thin horse.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LairMistress, maybe not available online then but if the stores don't set up til end of August of such you might get lucky finding one at a local store for pickup.


----------



## Forhekset

I didn't order a skeleton horse, but I did order about $200 worth of decorations the other day. My stuff should be arriving between 8/4-8/8. I found a couple of cool items I haven't seen in years past...a longhorn skull with light-up eyes and nostrils, which I couldn't pass up being a Texan and all. I might just stick this thing in my man cave, to be honest.









http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...ll-with-LED-Illumination-6342-29641/206770844

I also found this skull sign. I've been looking for something to fill some empty space on my porch and I think this might do the trick.









http://www.homedepot.com/p/16-in-LE...-Head-Hanging-Wall-Decor-1704003054/206926550

For those of you who bought the horse, where are you planning on storing that thing?


----------



## Lukewa

Does anyone know if these are from Grandin Road or simliar to those on Grandin Road? Just wondering about the quality. I've always wanted the ones from GR, but refused to pay 100 bucks for them. 20 seems much more reasonable!


----------



## Caroluna

I love that horse and can't wait to see what you guys do with it. I would love for one to come live with me, but I have absolutely no place that I could store it. I have already taken over a good chunk of my husband's backyard shop, and although I can squeeze a few more items in there, there is no room for a horse. I don't think I can talk him into leaving his bass boat outside in order to store a horse.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Shipping confirmation this morning for my pair. Looks like Friday for me. My horses are coming from Luckey, Ohio!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Forhekset said:


> For those of you who bought the horse, where are you planning on storing that thing?



I think we all have been asking ourselves the question. I'm hoping it disassembles easily. Supposedly the box it comes in is apx 2 ft x 2 ft x 40in (exact measure I was given my HD is back in this thread somewhere). So as long as I can disassemble I'd just need to find space in the garage for the box. Guess we'll see soon.


Speaking of soon, has anyone seeing an actual assigned delivery date from the Official UPS website on their horse? 

I ordered mine on Friday afternoon, got a shipping email notice from HD early Sat. (4:47am) and thought by Monday morning the Official UPS tracking would be showing him with an actual delivery date, but nothing yet. Just old info from 7/30 about being in transit to UPS. Hopefully Rustlers didn't round up all those horses going from HD's warehouse to UPS and steal them. I'm hoping I get a scheduled delivery date soon so I can plan to be home when he arrives. Sometimes UPS's tracking info is missing until the actual delivery date when suddenly it gets posted and you find a package on your porch.


----------



## jb1sb2

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I think we all have been asking ourselves the question. I'm hoping it disassembles easily. Supposedly the box it comes in is apx 2 ft x 2 ft x 40in (exact measure I was given my HD is back in this thread somewhere). So as long as I can disassemble I'd just need to find space in the garage for the box. Guess we'll see soon.
> 
> 
> Speaking of soon, has anyone seeing an actual assigned delivery date from the Official UPS website on their horse?
> 
> I ordered mine on Friday afternoon, got a shipping email notice from HD early Sat. (4:47am) and thought by Monday morning the Official UPS tracking would be showing him with an actual delivery date, but nothing yet. Just old info from 7/30 about being in transit to UPS. Hopefully Rustlers didn't round up all those horses going from HD's warehouse to UPS and steal them. I'm hoping I get a scheduled delivery date soon so I can plan to be home when he arrives. Sometimes UPS's tracking info is missing until the actual delivery date when suddenly it gets posted and you find a package on your porch.


Mine is showing the same as yours on ups. Not to discourage anyone, but that just happened to me with an Amazon light fixture I ordered and I never got it. So I am just a little worried. But I will just hope it's a glitch and wait a little impatiently!


----------



## Forhekset

I had a UPS package recently that never actually showed up in their system until it was basically delivered. So I wouldn't worry about it too much (yet).

Yeah, I was wondering if the horse disassembled or folded up somehow. Those poseable skeletons usually fold up easily for storage/store display.


----------



## jb1sb2

Forhekset said:


> I didn't order a skeleton horse, but I did order about $200 worth of decorations the other day. My stuff should be arriving between 8/4-8/8. I found a couple of cool items I haven't seen in years past...a longhorn skull with light-up eyes and nostrils, which I couldn't pass up being a Texan and all. I might just stick this thing in my man cave, to be honest.
> 
> View attachment 284022
> 
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...ll-with-LED-Illumination-6342-29641/206770844
> 
> I also found this skull sign. I've been looking for something to fill some empty space on my porch and I think this might do the trick.
> 
> View attachment 284023
> 
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/16-in-LE...-Head-Hanging-Wall-Decor-1704003054/206926550
> 
> For those of you who bought the horse, where are you planning on storing that thing?


Nice! I really like that skull! But I already have a cow and a moose skull I have to figure out what to do with! 

I have the horse coming, worst case on storage he will stay in my man cave! But I think he will fit fine under my guest bed.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Storage? My entire house is Halloween storage. 

My house was built with two laundry rooms (one on each floor). I use one floor to ceiling for Halloween. I also have several closets, an entire 10 by 20 storage room, plus a one car bay in my three car garage! I do plan on a major purge starting this week. My kids are growing up and moving on and I've made the tough decision that next year will be my last year doing our garage walkthrough. I just won't have enough helpers and actors once my kids are all in college.

I read the horse thread on the props page. Silly me, I didn't even notice that these were animated. I am not a huge fan of the sound effects that are added with certain props. Not a fan of glowing red eyes either. I am thinking of corpsing these, but if they become a collector's item I guess I shouldn't do anything to them to hurt their value. I do like to modify my props! Luckily I stopped doing that to my Gemmy props years ago. 

I think I can squeeze some space in the garage in front of my hearse for the horses. I may keep them assembled. I keep my lifesize figures up and covered with white sheets in the storage room. Makes it nice and creepy and the parts don't get worn from breaking them down each year. I use the boxes for funkin storage.


----------



## Spinechiller

Lukewa said:


> View attachment 284024
> Does anyone know if these are from Grandin Road or simliar to those on Grandin Road? Just wondering about the quality. I've always wanted the ones from GR, but refused to pay 100 bucks for them. 20 seems much more reasonable!


I've always liked the Grandin Road ones as well but they never seem to go on sale... I ordered a set from Home Depot last night alongside the Skelton horse. I'll post pictures when they arrive


----------



## Gozerhead

Forhekset said:


> I noticed the fire & ice lights come in light bulb form now. Might have a specific use in someone's display. They're $12.98, so they're $7 cheaper than the spotlights.
> 
> Orange/Red - http://www.homedepot.com/p/LightShow-1-Light-Fire-and-Ice-RRY-Light-Bulb-71166/206762469
> 
> Purple - http://www.homedepot.com/p/LightShow-1-Light-Fire-and-Ice-PPO-Light-Bulb-71412/206762454
> 
> Kaleidoscope - http://www.homedepot.com/p/LightShow-1-Light-Time-Tunnel-RGB-Light-Bulb-71802/206762578


I got so excited, but they are listed as "indoor" I was hoping to use them in the outdoor fixtures on my garage in lieu of standard light bulbs. Is this a bad idea? I have some of the stake lights for the rest of the house.


----------



## Jezebel82

I'm getting a little anxious. I got the order confirmation email but so far still showing as being processed. No shipping confirmation yet and I ordered it on Saturday. Anyone else order over the weekend and still not get a shipping confirmation email yet? I've had issues with HD orders before. I had a big Halloween order last year and for no reason at all they could not process one of my items. I called and they couldn't give me a reason just told me to reorder. It was frustrating because I had done it all together to get the no interest promo on my card.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I just chatted with a HD online rep about UPS tracking and whether a signature would be needed. They checked with UPS and said once it was scanned by them there would be an update. I pointed out that there was nothing yet even saying it had even reached the UPS facility. Guess maybe it's still on a truck to be unloaded or checked into UPS's system. I really have no idea how long this stuff normally takes. 

On the question of the signature, she said that UPS didn't require one. I kind of thought that was up to the shipper to require or not as liability with UPS only covered $100. Maybe HD has an agreement with UPS since they ship so much.


Jezebel, try doing a chat online with them too and see if they can find your order. If you got assigned an order number it's got to be somewhere. It's possible they take orders online over the weekend but don't process payments until Monday. I know some places take orders online and the orders get sent over to the accounting area as a batch group come Monday. I'm thinking I found this out about GR or one of their other affiliated companies.


----------



## Screaming Demons

Most shippers don't pick up/ accept deliveries on weekends. They're all still sitting in the HD shipping center. It's Monday morning: have patience.


----------



## Nox Eterna

UPs shipping was updated!
Good news.... Dare Devil will be here TOMORROW!
Bad news.... Tomorrow I am having hand surgery


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ooh sorry Nox Eterna. Like your name for him. Hope you will have someone to "give you a hand" with that box. Wouldn't want to mess up your surgery.
_
Thanks BTW for the UPS update info._ I just rechecked after seeing your post, and I'm seeing that mine according to the UPS's site has been scheduled for Early Delivery?!! by end of day on Tuesday, tomorrow, as well. They apparently had it originally set for Wednesday and this is earlier than the Wed or Thurs the Home Depot site indicated. It's sitting in Sacramento right now after departing SoCal on Saturday. Guess I need to check out that garage situation today posthaste.


----------



## Nox Eterna

I'll be soooo close to Sacramento tomorrow.....can't I just drop by and collect him myself? Yes I will definitely "need a hand" for a while 
Actually, I don't think the box would fit in my sister's car LOL





Ghost of Spookie said:


> ooh sorry Nox Eterna. Hope you will have someone to "give you a hand" with that box. Wouldn't want to mess up your surgery.
> _
> Thanks BTW for the UPS update info._ I just rechecked after seeing your post and I'm seeing that mine according to the UPS's site has been scheduled for Early Delivery?!! by end of day on Tuesday, tomorrow, as well. They apparently had it originally set for Wednesday. It's sitting in Sacramento right now. Guess I need to check out that garage situation today posthaste.


----------



## RCIAG

I really like this guy even though I have zero use for him right now. His clothes look a little flimsy & he's probably the standard pole/tube construction. I'm also sure his shoes are plastic. But I love Frankenstein. I'd love to see him in person or at least see a vid on the site.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-75-in-Reanimated-Corpse-5123199/206766576


----------



## Forhekset

Gozerhead said:


> I got so excited, but they are listed as "indoor" I was hoping to use them in the outdoor fixtures on my garage in lieu of standard light bulbs. Is this a bad idea? I have some of the stake lights for the rest of the house.


Are the fixtures enclosed, or at least partially enclosed? Should be fine as long as they're not totally exposed to the elements.

Rog, that Frankenstein is pretty awesome, even if he does look a little flimsy.

Edit: thanks slash, looks pretty badass in motion IMO.


----------



## slash

here you go


----------



## vwgirl

I have this guy, and he is huge. I did replace the clothing and added foam padding to his legs and arms.


----------



## RCIAG

Thanks!! Awesome!!


----------



## Col. Fryght

Apparently, we have bunch of nervous nellies when it comes to the horse delivery. I ordered mine about 2 pm on Sunday and received UPS information about 4 pm today (Monday). Not bad service at all. Interestingly, my horse has already left Ohio and galloping down to Atlanta in two more days. Not bad for horse that is all bones and no skin.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I always liked the look of Reanimated. He's more imperfect in his looks as I would expect him to be. If I wasn't getting the horse, he would have been my next pick from what they have listed. Are you planning on getting him RCIAG?


Found space in my garage for the horse. Also took a measuring tape and compared his box size to a 9ft slim xmas tree box I have; the horse box will be shorter than it and wider but not that dissimilar. I'm pretty sure the horse's box will be intended to be stored vertically like my xmas tree box, which would put less pressure on the long sides and less risk of crushing any leg bones or the rib cage. Standing vertically the box would only need a 2ft x 2ft space on the floor to rest. So for those concerned about storing it, it really shouldn't be bad at all. Will let you know tomorrow. I was wondering if anyone got theirs delivered today.


----------



## jb1sb2

Col. Fryght said:


> Apparently, we have bunch of nervous nellies when it comes to the horse delivery. I ordered mine about 2 pm on Sunday and received UPS information about 4 pm today (Monday). Not bad service at all. Interestingly, my horse has already left Ohio and galloping down to Atlanta in two more days. Not bad for horse that is all bones and no skin.


It's because some of us ordered ours on Friday and UPS still hasn't updated ours. Glad you don't have to worry though. I wonder if those of us with the ups issue are all being shipped out of California like mine?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Yup, I'm a nervous nelli.  I ordered mine on Friday. I got order confirmation but still have not yet received any shipping info.


----------



## Restless Acres

Mea culpa. I too have ordered a skeletal horse.


----------



## JaCk

I didn't get an email UPS notification, but I logged in to my HD account to check the status, and it says it shipped with a UPS tracking number. For those concerned, make sure you login to HD and check.


----------



## ooojen

Thanks, JaCk! I didn't get an email shipping confirmation, but mine's listed as shipped on the HD site, and there's a UPS tracking number. HD says I should get my horse Wednesday, but UPS isn't offering a delivery date yet.


----------



## Jezebel82

jb1sb2 said:


> It's because some of us ordered ours on Friday and UPS still hasn't updated ours. Glad you don't have to worry though. I wonder if those of us with the ups issue are all being shipped out of California like mine?


Yup, ordered mine early Saturday and still being processed. I called HD tonight and the guy was super nice but even he wasn't totally sure. He said he's pretty sure they pulled mine and I probably got the last one. Since he couldn't reach the warehouse to get confirmation on that he opened up a case for me but thought it was likely to go out tonight or tomorrow morning. I sure hope so because they are now sold out online. Hope everyone who got order confirnations actually gets theirs. Though it's frustrating that they don't seem to be processed in the order they were received. I'm in NY so I would think mine would also come from Ohio and not California.


----------



## Vsalz

I hope you didn't get the last one! I ordered yesterday and mine still shows being processed too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

It's possible they sold out at one warehouse and are shipping from another one. Just this afternoon I mentioned the horse to a friend who wanted one only to text me they were sold out online. Surprised but then not. Good luck on finding them at your local stores. Let's give a shout out here when the first ones are seen listed in stores.


----------



## jb1sb2

Jezebel82 said:


> Yup, ordered mine early Saturday and still being processed. I called HD tonight and the guy was super nice but even he wasn't totally sure. He said he's pretty sure they pulled mine and I probably got the last one. Since he couldn't reach the warehouse to get confirmation on that he opened up a case for me but thought it was likely to go out tonight or tomorrow morning. I sure hope so because they are now sold out online. Hope everyone who got order confirnations actually gets theirs. Though it's frustrating that they don't seem to be processed in the order they were received. I'm in NY so I would think mine would also come from Ohio and not California.


I don't understand their shipping, and I worked at a major retailer for years ( my job was to figure out how these exact issues happened and correct them) I am in South Carolina, mine is coming from California. But there is someone else who is 4 hours from me in Atlanta, Georgia and his is coming from Ohio. But it made sense to someone apparently, so hopefully we all get ours fine and can ride off into a bony sunset!


----------



## jb1sb2

Ghost of Spookie said:


> It's possible they sold out at one warehouse and are shipping from another one. Just this afternoon I mentioned the horse to a friend who wanted one only to text me they were sold out online. Surprised but then not. Good luck on finding them at your local stores. Let's give a shout out here when the first ones are seen listed in stores.


Quite possibly, even likely considering the earlier buyers seem to be coming from one location and later buyers from another. As far as the stores, they are already trickling out to them. Some stores already have those and other halloween in back, But storefronts will not sell them until they have their halloween setups in place. I heard late August from a reputable source at store not local to me. But my local store usually has theirs out earlier than that. I will definitely keep lookout there. I spend way too much time and money there year round anyway! LOL


----------



## jb1sb2

For those of us in shipping limbo, here is our answer from a UPS rep.....

"Thank you for contacting us. I understand your concern regarding the delivery of your package. According to our records, this package has been picked up by a third party service that your shipper has selected on 07/30/16, unfortunately, we do not know when will this package be delivered to you, since the third party has not surrendered the package to UPS yet, you will need to contact your shipper to check when will the company give this package to UPS."

Shippers do these kinds of things because it ends up being more convenient for them so they don't have a package backup at the warehouses, but it screws us buyers by needlessly tying up our packages longer. But to be fair they did give an original delivery date of Aug 4-8 online. It is just annoying to have to wait longer than others who ordered days later that will end up getting theirs quicker. Oh well, Que Sera, Sera!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I ordered on Sunday. I received my shipping confirmation and track numbers Monday morning. I live in WA State and my delivery is coming from Ohio. 

Hope I get my order on Friday as promised.


----------



## Saki.Girl

My tracking was updated last night it now says will be deliverd end of day today. Yaa I plan on putting it together once get so excited.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Well I ordered mine on Friday and still don't have a shipping email and the status is still processing. I called HD today ( also called last night but got no where) today the girl told me it was shipping out tomorrow and arriving on the 8th. She had to go into the system to look it up at the warehouse because she says she can't call this particular warehouse because there are no humans there lol, it is run entirely by computers and robots. I'm never gonna get that horse lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saki.Girl said:


> My tracking was updated last night it now says will be deliverd end of day today. Yaa I plan on putting it together once get so excited.



Checked UPS online today and mine is showing Out for Delivery and end of day will probably be my scheduled time LOL. I'll be looking to you, Saki.girl, to see how the assembly goes and for any tips on him. I plan on taking photos of how he's packed in the box with the hope of knowing how to put everything back in there at some point. Last year we used a John Doe prop who comes in a fairly small box and darn if I didn't have the worst time figuring out how to get him all back in there again so I could close the lid! I think these props should come with how to repack instructions as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Disembodiedvoice, I dread the thought of places running automated like that. Bad enough it's hard to get a real person on the phone. Good luck on yours. Hope you are seeing tracking info soon.


----------



## jb1sb2

Glad to hear you guys are getting your horses so soon! I hope you all are happy with them.


----------



## jb1sb2

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Disembodiedvoice, I dread the thought of places running automated like that. Bad enough it's hard to get a real person on the phone. Good luck on yours. Hope you are seeing tracking info soon.


Exactly, which is ultimately the problem. Those type of places are much cheaper to run (which means they are the future) but not perfect by any means. Computers cannot compensate for problems that arise. They only run as programmed and do not practice judgement.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Checked UPS online today and mine is showing Out for Delivery and end of day will probably be my scheduled time LOL. I'll be looking to you, Saki.girl, to see how the assembly goes and for any tips on him. I plan on taking photos of how he's packed in the box with the hope of knowing how to put everything back in there at some point. Last year we used a John Doe prop who comes in a fairly small box and darn if I didn't have the worst time figuring out how to get him all back in there again so I could close the lid! I think these props should come with how to repack instructions as well.


Yaaa I want to take pics to lol be nice to get him back in box . I am with you never gose back in right lol 

My ups guy dose not come till around 5 most days will see if I am lucky and is early today . 
So darn excited I sure hope he looks amazing


----------



## jb1sb2

Well, I just checked mine again on UPS. It is moving finally, with an updated expected delivery date of friday. 
Next time I order from HD I will call to order to try to keep my orders out of the California warehouse. Clearly that warehouse is a problem. 
Disembodiedvoice, I hope yours is cleared up soon!


----------



## cai88

Ordered mine Sunday night and it says it will be here Thursday.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I hope someone posts photos or video today! I just checked and my order is now in Illinois. Good news!


----------



## cinders

I ordered another large prop along with the horse. I received a ship notice from HD but only had track numbers for the other prop. Said my order was complete. I went on HD site into my order status account and there was a UPS tracking number for both items. Said both were out for delivery today. My horse is coming from Ohio. Ordered on Sunday.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

jb1sb2 said:


> Well, I just checked mine again on UPS. It is moving finally, with an updated expected delivery date of friday.
> Next time I order from HD I will call to order to try to keep my orders out of the California warehouse. Clearly that warehouse is a problem.
> Disembodiedvoice, I hope yours is cleared up soon!



Mine, Nox Eterna and Saki.girl's horse is scheduled for delivery today and I'm pretty sure all came out of California. Honestly I doubt HD will customize what warehouse they ship things out of for people. Plus shipping was free to customers so not like we are paying separately for it and under our control. I have to wonder if to meet the early demand online for these guys once they sold out the first day if HD didn't pull some units going to various stores to help meet the demand. There was like a day that things were down before they relisted him and maybe they were working out the logistics of doing something like that. I know it is extremely doubtful that they were able to order any more.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

cinders said:


> I ordered another large prop along with the horse. I received a ship notice from HD but only had track numbers for the other prop. Said my order was complete. I went on HD site into my order status account and there was a UPS tracking number for both items. Said both were out for delivery today. My horse is coming from Ohio. Ordered on Sunday.



Great to hear. Since you're on ET I'm guessing you will get yours before any of the rest of us do. Photos please!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

They are available again, FYI


----------



## jb1sb2

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Mine, Nox Eterna and Saki.girl's horse is scheduled for delivery today and I'm pretty sure all came out of California. Honestly I doubt HD will customize what warehouse they ship things out of for people. Plus shipping was free to customers so not like we are paying separately for it and under our control. I have to wonder if to meet the early demand online for these guys once they sold out the first day if HD didn't pull some units going to various stores to help meet the demand. There was like a day that things were down before they relisted him and maybe they were working out the logistics of doing something like that. I know it is extremely doubtful that they were able to order any more.


Weird, maybe but I can adjust when I order by warehouse units on hand  like I said I use to work with warehouses on issues like this. You are problably exactly right on pulling units from store shipments to meet demand though. I am impatient on some things. I would have paid yo get this guy quicker but that wasn't an option when I ordered. Just annoyed with it and the fact that there are 3 at a store not far from me, but they won't sell them now that's all. I'll get over it.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

They are available with free shipping still. ?


----------



## jb1sb2

Pumpkinprincess said:


> They are available with free shipping still. ?


Yes they are offering free shipping still.


----------



## ooojen

Mine logged in in Illinois this morning, and is due for delivery tomorrow. I'll check carefully that all the parts are there, but I'll have to think about whether I want to set it up right away. I don't want it standing outside for an extra 2 months, but I don't have a good place for it indoors, either! There's space in my husband's machine shed, though...mwahahahaha!


----------



## Jezebel82

disembodiedvoice said:


> Well I ordered mine on Friday and still don't have a shipping email and the status is still processing. I called HD today ( also called last night but got no where) today the girl told me it was shipping out tomorrow and arriving on the 8th. She had to go into the system to look it up at the warehouse because she says she can't call this particular warehouse because there are no humans there lol, it is run entirely by computers and robots. I'm never gonna get that horse lol


Ugh I'm with you disembodiedvoice. Mine is still processing and never heard back on the case the other CS agent said he opened for me. I did a live chat today and now they said it will ship out by the 3rd and arrive between the 4th and 8th. I have a little trouble fully believing this. Part of me wants to just reorder it. I bet I'd get it faster.


----------



## jb1sb2

Jezebel82 said:


> Ugh I'm with you disembodiedvoice. Mine is still processing and never heard back on the case the other CS agent said he opened for me. I did a live chat today and now they said it will ship out by the 3rd and arrive between the 4th and 8th. I have a little trouble fully believing this. Part of me wants to just reorder it. I bet I'd get it faster.


That's what happened with mine, it is moving now finally. But will arrive Friday, much later than others who ordered days after I did.


----------



## Col. Fryght

My skeleton horse must have been a race horse- He is already in Tennessee. On my order confirmation email, it has a tracking number and if you click on it, it automatically displays the UPS information. Not sure why the one scan reads Oct. 25, but hey, that is still before Halloween. lol Below is my tracking:


WEDNESDAY
AUG
3
IN-TRANSIT
DEPARTURE SCAN

AUG 02, 02:15 PM DEPARTURE SCAN 
KNOXVILLE, TN
OCT 25, 12:52 PM ARRIVAL SCAN 
KNOXVILLE, TN
AUG 02, 03:29 AM DEPARTURE SCAN 
MAUMEE, OH
AUG 01, 04:10 PM ORIGIN SCAN 
MAUMEE, OH
AUG 01, 11:40 AM PACKAGE IS IN TRANSIT TO A UPS FACILITY 
LUCKEY, OH
AUG 01, 11:37 AM BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## cinders

My horse arrived! Sorry, can't take pix at this time. The box is huge, like very large Christmas tree box like GOS speculated. The box I received was pretty flimsy and banged up. I believe the horse I received had been on display somewhere (maybe a trade show or something) because it has obviously been used and pieces just thrown into box, not fitting properly. The try it button just thrown in box and several pieces not in their packing material. So far, I didn't see any obvious damage, but haven't looked at instruction booklet/parts list yet to see if any connections are broken or what not.

Each leg is a separate removable piece, as is tail, neck and head. Main body is large and fairly heavy, and kind of awkward to pick up. Pieces all have metal poles inside with those spring loaded buttons to attach one to the other. I definitely won't be able to store in the box as I would have to get this through an attic hatch in a piecemeal fashion. The main body will be difficult because I wouldn't want to lift by the ribs which would probably break if I tried to grab them for support. Sooooo, I guess I'll put it together and ditch the box. Can't have the giant box and horse in the same room cause I wouldn't be able to move in there! I don't know yet if the sound/LED eyes work, but I probably wouldn't return it if not working, as that was just an extra thing I wasn't really interested in.

I guess I'll go and check the parts and maybe start putting together and hope it disassembles easily.

I really should be mowing the lawn!


----------



## jb1sb2

Glad to hear it Col Fryght. A couple others look like they will win the race with deliveries expected today!


----------



## jb1sb2

cinders said:


> My horse arrived! Sorry, can't take pix at this time. The box is huge, like very large Christmas tree box like GOS speculated. The box I received was pretty flimsy and banged up. I believe the horse I received had been on display somewhere (maybe a trade show or something) because it has obviously been used and pieces just thrown into box, not fitting properly. The try it button just thrown in box and several pieces not in their packing material. So far, I didn't see any obvious damage, but haven't looked at instruction booklet/parts list yet to see if any connections are broken or what not.
> 
> Each leg is a separate removable piece, as is tail, neck and head. Main body is large and fairly heavy, and kind of awkward to pick up. Pieces all have metal poles inside with those spring loaded buttons to attach one to the other. I definitely won't be able to store in the box as I would have to get this through an attic hatch in a piecemeal fashion. The main body will be difficult because I wouldn't want to lift by the ribs which would probably break if I tried to grab them for support. Sooooo, I guess I'll put it together and ditch the box. Can't have the giant box and horse in the same room cause I wouldn't be able to move in there! I don't know yet if the sound/LED eyes work, but I probably wouldn't return it if not working, as that was just an extra thing I wasn't really interested in.
> 
> I guess I'll go and check the parts and maybe start putting together and hope it disassembles easily.
> 
> I really should be mowing the lawn!


Winner winner chicken dinner! Congratulations on winning the horse race cinders! And at least we all have some answers on what he will be like to store and parts.


----------



## cinders

LOL! I'm a winner alright! I really had no business ordering anything large as my attic is full and Halloween has spilled into almost every room. My husband is not a fan! He has a medical issue that is causing a lot of stress on us both, so it was a stress relief purchase for me when I pushed the checkout button...felt good at the time; now not so much! Right now I'm a bit anxious over the size and how I'm going to store it, but I'm sure hoping that I'll love it when its put together. If that's the case, then I will find a way to get it up in that attic!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Sorry to hear about the condition of your order, Cinders! I hope your husband's health issues resolve soon!

I jumped on the purchases too before really thinking about it because I have missed out on opportunities before when I delayed purchase. I have a van, so I can always return it to the store. 

We deal with some really bad wind. Wonder if I need to think of additional supports. I would hate for it to fall down and break.

Thanks for sharing your info!


----------



## jb1sb2

cinders said:


> LOL! I'm a winner alright! I really had no business ordering anything large as my attic is full and Halloween has spilled into almost every room. My husband is not a fan! He has a medical issue that is causing a lot of stress on us both, so it was a stress relief purchase for me when I pushed the checkout button...felt good at the time; now not so much! Right now I'm a bit anxious over the size and how I'm going to store it, but I'm sure hoping that I'll love it when its put together. If that's the case, then I will find a way to get it up in that attic!


 well that takes the wind out of the sails. So sorry about the husbands health issues. I hope you love him when he is together also! I have vaulted ceilings at the new house so if I wouldn't get murdered over it I would totally hang him up there! LOL!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hope hubby's health recovers soon Cinders. Was thinking about your comments on storage.

So people, this is the most creative group I've hung out with. We just need to get creative. Like stand the box up and screw together 4 tall panels surrounding it and add a top and voila! Instant pedestal base for one of those busts!! A little improptu snack/bar table! Positioned behind a sofa, lamp table!! And sell it your spouse as free new furniture, even better!


----------



## Forhekset

Pumpkinprincess said:


> We deal with some really bad wind. Wonder if I need to think of additional supports. I would hate for it to fall down and break.


I had to start chaining/zip-tying some of my stuff to trees to hold them in place due to wind. Depending on where you set up your horse, that might be an option. You could even inconspicuously zip-tie him to a fence.


----------



## jb1sb2

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hope hubby's health recovers soon Cinders. Was thinking about your comments on storage.
> 
> So people, this is the most creative group I've hung out with. We just need to get creative. Like stand the box up and screw together 4 tall panels surrounding it and add a top and voila! Instant pedestal base for one of those busts!! A little improptu snack/bar table! Positioned behind a sofa, lamp table!! And sell it your spouse as free new furniture, even better!


Hahaha! You are fantastic GOS! Love the ideas!


----------



## RCIAG

Just a note to anyone receving a box from any retailer that looks iffy, TAKE PICS BEFORE YOU OPEN IT! And of course take pics before you remove it & of any damage.

It doesn't hurt to have a record.

Hope your hubby is doing well. I have done the same thing (haven't we all?), stress purchase, & stopped myself from doing that very thing just a little while ago over at Grandin Road!!

Save your directions so if you have to disassemble it to store it you can put it together again. When all else fails, hang that sucker off a roof beam!!


----------



## jimw156

Ordered mine Sunday afternoon. Never got a "ship" notice, but did just get one saying my shipment is somehow magically sitting on my door step. I can post pics of the box, etc., tonight if anybody's interested. FYI, I have the most sadistic delivery people known to man (most of my packages end up looking like they just slowed down and heaved them out the back door), so if my horse managed to have made it safely, I think most everyone's will.


----------



## Vsalz

This so bizarre. I ordered mine Sunday morning and it still says processing. Unbelievably frustrating.


----------



## jb1sb2

Vsalz said:


> This so bizarre. I ordered mine Sunday morning and it still says processing. Unbelievably frustrating.


Sorry Vsalz! Hope it is all cleared up soon.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Vsalz said:


> This so bizarre. I ordered mine Sunday morning and it still says processing. Unbelievably frustrating.


I ordered mine Friday and it still says processing and no one from HD has really been any help. Oh well, I'm hoping he just shows up mysteriously. Or maybe I just need to reorder him and if I get the other I will just return it. This is ridiculous.


----------



## jb1sb2

I hate seeing you guys stuck in limbo!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

How's this for a halloween horror story. 

Oh how fun. Saw UPS drive by and then come back this way not stopping. Ran out and in my car followed the guy and asked if there were more drivers in our area, that I had a package out for delivery, and he had just driven by my house. He pulled out his device (had some trouble with my address), had him follow me to my house point out where I lived and he drove to a neighbors and checked their front porch (not that delivery) and then said something to me like well guess I'll be back and then took off down the street out of sight. Unsure but thinking he misdelivered my horse.

Drove back home, pulled up UPS tracking and sure enough maybe 10 minutes before I saw him drive by, he left my horse at someone's front porch. I called UPS customer service wanting to make sure to report it and tell what happened and asking for a commitment it would be redelivered today, so we'll see what happens. I mentioned in PM to someone that I was so happy to have seen and ordered the horse when it first came out, and that I was lucky this time as I seem to be in the wrong line often enough if they knew what I meant. I think today was the wrong line. Keeping fingers crossed someone didn't steal the box off someone's porch and I get it delivered today. Pretty bummed right now.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Ghost of Spookie said:


> How's this for a halloween horror story.
> Pretty bummed right now.


Thats it, the horse is cursed.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well watching for the UPS truck again (fingers crossed) and figured I'd let you know that I also called HD customer service to let them know of the problem with UPS and my delivery. I really hope it gets redelivered today and I don't have to go through the nightmare of getting satisfaction from UPS. I do have video of the guy driving by and not stopping and of us when he went to check the neighbor's house, but still. HD said they can't reserve a horse for me, need payment on anything going to someone; that was disappointing and I don't want 2 orders for $400 total on my credit card. I did find out that they don't take stock from store inventory, that was separate. And if I understood her correctly, the reason they have been able to replenish online stock is because orders from the manufacturer have been coming in. She understood my concern of the horse being sold out again and I didn't want my credit card issued a credit but wanted the horse. So I sit and wait. Hope everyone else's deliveries go smoothly. And love to see photos!

BTW the customer service person did say that while it might look sold out online, they will know if another shipment is due to come in by a certain date and will update the site to take orders. Maybe that's what happened with some of your orders? I assume everyone is still within their window of delivery time?


----------



## cinders

Thanks everyone for the kind thoughts regarding my husband's health. GOS, I sure hope your horse gets to you before a thief rides off into the sunset!

I put Whinneyfred together, and all is well despite the shape the box was in and that it was probably a demo. She is huge! I can't even get a good appreciation of her because the room is so small and can't seem to get back far enough to thoroughly take it all in.

Here's some points: It has a little plastic T shaped tool to poke the spring loaded buttons with when you disassemble. The tool is plastic, same color as everything else so make sure you don't throw it away accidentally. There are lots of visible holes where screws were put it, but that's just how it was made. It does come with a support stand, the same kind that all the Grandin Road lifesize figures have: poles inserted into a 4 legged plastic stand. The stand inserts in the ribcage area into a hole, which is in a different location than the directions show. No surprises with the assembly. I assembled by myself in a short time, following the steps in order. The only thing is to make sure that the legs go on correctly as it was hard for me to determine left and right by looking at them. You can look inside the tubing to make sure the hole will be on the correct side for the push pin to engage into. The tail can be curved but I couldn't get mine to stay in a downward position--wants to stick straight out. I'll have to mess with it some other time.

If you use the horse outside in any wind, you will want to stake it in a couple places, like on each leg on one side or so the stakes won't be visible. I think the support pole will be needed for any use other than a couple days of inside display. I think it may sag if displayed too long without it. The battery compartment is inside the mouth. It had batteries in it. There is a switch in there for on and off I guess. I think only two positions, I couldn't see well enough in the room I was in to determine anything else about it. I don't know where the sensor is and I turned it off right away. Eyes light up red and it whinneys and breathes heavy. Seems loud and sounds alright if you want that feature. I'm pretty sure that where I would have it displayed whatever sensor it has wouldn't get tripped anyway so that feature wasn't important to me.

All in all I'm happy with it. Looks like a skeleton horse to me (except it has ears); large enough to be life size of some kind of a horse; versatile in that it could fit into many types of display themes. Even though it was rather expensive, I think you get a lot of impact for the money. It's probably made as good as any prop you could buy at that price point. So if one wants a horse for Halloween this is the way to go (unless you make your own).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sounds good Cinders! Alright, now all I need is that horse . So did you think it will be disassembled easily? The spring lock mechanism sounds interesting. Haven't seen that in any of my props. Also interesting about the stands for the legs. Don't recall seeing those on the website but make sense. Now I'm really anxiously awaiting it. Checked in with UPS again before they effectively closed for the night and they said there was a note on the situation that someone called me (never happened). No notes were made for that call that never happened so this agent couldn't tell me if they retrieved the package or not. But they do have GPS on the truck and when they get back to the facilities that night they pull other info that let's them know where they stopped. The driver had notated that he stopped at my address (street number and name) which we know didn't happen, so guess he'll get caught in a lie. Mentioned I had it on video of him going by and not delivering and they said that was fine but they wouldn't need it since they had other routing info at their disposal. Found all that interesting. Told to call them back after 4:30 if I don't hear back from someone about any possible delivery still today.


----------



## J-Man

GOS, I hope all goes well for you but just an FYI, HD is really good about refunding any item at the store that was purchased online. So if you buy another one and they both show up, just bring one back to the store. On another note, maybe this "in stock", "out if stock" on HD's website is a brilliant marketing strategy to sell more product. If that's the case, it seems to be working!


----------



## mraymer

I'm late to the party on this one, didn't see it until today. I had to immediately order. Mine shows "still processing" but says it has a delivery date of August 4th. If I get this in two days I'll be surprised, yet so happy. The wife wasn't thrilled, but understood when I explained that my headless horseman was just headless without a horse. Can't deny that logic!


----------



## cinders

GOS, this is turning into the mystery of the vanishing steed! I sure hope it gets delivered to you. Even though UPS has their info, its great that you have such good documentation of your own.

To clarify: The legs do not have stands. The horse could stand on its own providing its not in a windy location and that its on reasonably flat surface where nobody would knock into it. The stand is a support device that is inserted in the ribcage spine area. That area is a large piece making up the front body/spine/ribcage and is the piece that is the heaviest. The horse might sag without the support after awhile. The pictures I've seen have not shown the stand. But it does certainly stand on its own on level surface. You would need to stake it in some fashion outdoors in wind or where people could knock it over. I'm going to use some rebar pounded into the ground and ziptied onto each leg as I'm in a very windy area. Everything gets staked down. I haven't tried to disassemble anything yet, but supposedly you stick the little plastic tool into a certain hole on every connection to disengage the pin. I'm thinking an allen wrench could do in case the little tool gets lost or isn't good enough to push in the pins.

I really can't get picture of the horse because the room is so small and has a bunch of other stuff/furniture. Can't get back far enough to get all in view. I really feel bad that I can't offer any pictures with my commentary, but I hope someone else can get some pictures soon. I do think it was a good purchase. It will have a lot of impact. I believe its built pretty much as good as it could be for the price. It seems to be made of the same type of plastic as the other Crazy Bonez animals have been, but with the metal poles inside.


----------



## Saki.Girl




----------



## Saki.Girl

What he looks like in box


----------



## vkidwell

I work at HD, and have been talking to the merchandising team about the Halloween stuff. Here in our store, they have not received the info yet. They told me maybe another 2-3 weeks. I am looking forward to seeing what they have for this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saki.girl Love your photos! He really is a horse. Wow. I love it. _So_ needed some eye candy today while I still wait to see if they will find my guy. So I was wrong and the box isn't vertical but horizontal instead. Think I still have space allotted for it. I was rearranging things in the garage early this morning. Oh and Cinders I see what you mean about the support. At night you wouldn't see it and could probably do something a bit different without the 4 legs of the "xmas tree" stand showing or put a fake bush or boulder in front of it. 

So curious, do you see any indication of the Crazy Bonez name anywhere? Love how your little one is checking him out.

Who would have thought a whole horse could fit in a box like that. Pretty nicely designed.


Hey, good news! UPS driver found him. My horse didn't get horsenapped after all. And I just had enough space to slide the box into the garage for now. Will check him out tomorrow. The outside of the boxes do say what he is, although I didn't look for any CB markings. Hubby will be home soon and now can enjoy a meal out tonight. Thanks for all the kind words while waiting.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

vkidwell, if you go onto the site and search for halloween and filter for in-store you can probably get a pretty good idea. Great that it's online so early to see.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Love! Thanks, Saki girl for the photos! GOS, sorry for the UPS mess. Hopefully that will work out quickly!

I feel like a little girl! Can't wait to decorate my boney ponies! I am going to make plumes, harnesses... Might even add some mane and tail hair!


----------



## chupacabra

Saki,
thnxs so much for posting those pics,btw love your coffin


----------



## chupacabra

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Might even add some mane and tail hair!


That's a great idea!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Saki.girl Love your photos! He really is a horse. Wow. I love it. _So_ needed some eye candy today while I still wait to see if they will find my guy. So I was wrong and the box isn't vertical but horizontal instead. Think I still have space allotted for it. I was rearranging things in the garage early this morning. Oh and Cinders I see what you mean about the support. At night you wouldn't see it and could probably do something a bit different without the 4 legs of the "xmas tree" stand showing or put a fake bush or boulder in front of it.
> 
> So curious, do you see any indication of the Crazy Bonez name anywhere? Love how your little one is checking him out.
> 
> Who would have thought a whole horse could fit in a box like that. Pretty nicely designed.
> 
> 
> Hey, good news! UPS driver found him. My horse didn't get horsenapped after all. And I just had enough space to slide the box into the garage for now. Will check him out tomorrow. The outside of the boxes do say what he is, although I didn't look for any CB markings. Hubby will be home soon and now can enjoy a meal out tonight. Thanks for all the kind words while waiting.


So glad they found him that is great news yaaa


----------



## jimw156

So my horse was indeed waiting by my front door for me when I got home. Big ol' rip in the side of the box, courtesy, I'm assuming, of my crazy delivery guy. Contents were fine. Box inside and out looked just like the pics Saki.Girl posted. Box and packing sort of reminded me of how Grandin Road packs/ships things. In fact, the 4-legged support that came with the horse is very similar to the stands that come with a lot of the GR figures.


----------



## mariab1299

Thanks for the pics!!But have a question...Saki Girl's pic had a support stand in the center of the horse...and I see yours doesn't,Jim.I'm assuming they recommend using the support....but how solid is it without????


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Great photo with your kid. 

So got an text from friend who got to order the horse online. Said she got confirmation and hopes it's coming because they are SOLD OUT again online. Had to look and it's funny but true. Also currently says Not Sold in Stores(??) Must Be Purchased Online, but Out of Stock Online. But then there's text about checking your local store for availability. Huh??? And then Item Must Be Purchased In Store. Very confusing. As I mentioned when I spoke with customer service she said store inventory and deliveries were separate from online and they have been getting orders in off and on for online. Hang in there if you are still waiting to order online but do keep checking.


----------



## jimw156

mariab1299 said:


> Thanks for the pics!!But have a question...Saki Girl's pic had a support stand in the center of the horse...and I see yours doesn't,Jim.I'm assuming they recommend using the support....but how solid is it without????


I would definitely suggest using the support. As you can see from my pic, the horse will stand on its own. In fact, mine has been standing on its own for a few hours now and is even "tolerating" nudges from my curious cats. That being said, I think a good breeze or bump from someone would send it tumbling. The whole thing is plastic, but the legs all have those black metal "clickable" poles running through them to help make them sturdier. But I'm not going to put it on display without the support stand since it's so cool looking, I know people are going to be trying to touch it. That being said, the support pole is rather distracting in broad daylight, so it will probably need to be dressed up a bit. It's black, though, so the darkness might help conceal it, too.


----------



## cinders

GOS, so glad you finally got your horse! After all the reporting on it to us and checking the availability status for us it would be such a shame if you didn't actually end up with a horse of your own.


----------



## Vsalz

VICTORY. Mine is on its way. From ohio.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Ughhhhhhhh no tracking info yet. I've called Home Depot twice and they are no help at all. I am so upset. First I get hosed by Target and now I've got a bad feeling about this order. I placed my order Friday around the same time Saki Girl did. Maybe it's just a bad couple days. To top things off today we had Ram Jack here trying to shore up an exterior wall of our house and they hit our gas line. We had to quickly evacuate. Four fire trucks and bevy of gas trucks and we finally were able to go back in after an hour or so. Then the gas people trying to dig out the line to shut it off hit the water line. FML!!!!

This is the gas pouring out. (This is a video - click the pic)




This is the gas co. Trying to find the line. (This is a video - click the pic)




This is the wet "mud" now all over our front lawn.


----------



## Vsalz

Wow. You are having a weekend. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OMG Halloween Lady. And I thought I had a fun day. Throw some coffins and skeletons out there with that last photo and you could tell the neighborhood kids they dug up some bodies while excavating. Get your house an early "reputation" for haunted. Lemons to lemonade.

Have you gone on HD's tracking area of the website with your order number? I know some people didn't get shipping emails but found it had been shipped from the website. Not sure if you saw those comments earlier. I'm pretty sure it will be shipping soon if it hasn't by tomorrow.


----------



## Saki.Girl

The Halloween Lady said:


> Ughhhhhhhh no tracking info yet. I've called Home Depot twice and they are no help at all. I am so upset. First I get hosed by Target and now I've got a bad feeling about this order. I placed my order Friday around the same time Saki Girl did. Maybe it's just a bad couple days. To top things off today we had Ram Jack here trying to shore up an exterior wall of our house and they hit our gas line. We had to quickly evacuate. Four fire trucks and bevy of gas trucks and we finally were able to go back in after an hour or so. Then the gas people trying to dig out the line to shut it off hit the water line. FML!!!!
> 
> This is the gas pouring out. (This is a video - click the pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the gas co. Trying to find the line. (This is a video - click the pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the wet "mud" now all over our front lawn.


Omg glad you are safe. 
I had trouble with target to I felt very uncomfortable I canceled My order with them and removed my card info. 

I hope you HD has yours sent out 

I have had nothing but trouble with Grandinroad I have sent back everything I have gotten this year it's all been cheap and not worth money they are asking. I so know your frustration.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

So sorry for your crappy day Halloween Lady ! I think you will be fine with the horse, if you haven't already I bet you will get your shipping info today, mine came sometime early this morning and said he will arrive by Friday. He is coming from Cali so he is far away right now. 
Hopefully you will get yours and give you some good news !
Glad they found your horsey GoS ! 

He looks great in all the pics I'm just a little unhappy about the pole that has to go in his belly. It wasn't shown in the photos on HD so I didn't have that pole in my "vision" I will work around it though, maybe put leaves around the base and scattered around or hay maybe.


----------



## Jezebel82

The Halloween Lady said:


> Ughhhhhhhh no tracking info yet. I've called Home Depot twice and they are no help at all. I am so upset. First I get hosed by Target and now I've got a bad feeling about this order. I placed my order Friday around the same time Saki Girl did. Maybe it's just a bad couple days. To top things off today we had Ram Jack here trying to shore up an exterior wall of our house and they hit our gas line. We had to quickly evacuate. Four fire trucks and bevy of gas trucks and we finally were able to go back in after an hour or so. Then the gas people trying to dig out the line to shut it off hit the water line. FML!!!!
> 
> This is the gas pouring out. (This is a video - click the pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the gas co. Trying to find the line. (This is a video - click the pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the wet "mud" now all over our front lawn.


Oh no that's awful! I hope you get some good news soon!!! My horse has been processing for days but just this morning I finally got the ship notice so hopefull you have yours too. Mine is being shipped out of California so I'm not getting him til the 9th according to UPS. So much for the 4th-8th that HD estimated. Even now it says if I order one today they estimate I would have it by the 4th. At this point though I'm just happy he's on his way. It gives me an extra week to figure out where the heck to store him.


----------



## Saki.Girl

So I will be interested when others get them to see if like mine a few of the seems on the legs are open if he happen to be out side in the rain water would get in.
Like to know if others are this way or just one I got I know it rains here so I am going to work on solving this cause one I do not want water inside him . 
I will take some pics of what I am talking about when I get home. 

he is very sturdy. the stand dose not bother me in the dark it is not really anything that will be seen. 
he dose go together fairly easy like was mention keep the little tool that comes with it so if your taking apart you can the buttons are hiding to push to take off .
His recording I actual like it is not cheesy 
I do feel he will be able to go back into box he came in fairly easy.


----------



## cinders

Halloween Lady: What a disaster! So sorry you had to go through that mess. Glad everyone is safe. I've heard many news reports of explosions from ruptured gas lines.

Saki.Girl: My horse has some open seams also. Some openings are fairly wide. We seem to get a lot of rain in October. The worst is the slow steady rain. Water gets into everything at some point. I don't worry about the props too much any more. I just make sure everything is really dried out before I put it away. Even if the seams were closed up better or sealed with something, I think rain could still get in from the tiniest opening and may have a hard time draining out. I'm glad that you and jim have posted pictures. The room my horse is in is so small that the horse looks like a dinosaur in size. To see it in a larger setting makes it seem a bit smaller and hopefully the haywagon prop it will be pulling won't be to absurdly small.


----------



## Saki.Girl

cinders said:


> Halloween Lady: What a disaster! So sorry you had to go through that mess. Glad everyone is safe. I've heard many news reports of explosions from ruptured gas lines.
> 
> Saki.Girl: My horse has some open seams also. Some openings are fairly wide. We seem to get a lot of rain in October. The worst is the slow steady rain. Water gets into everything at some point. I don't worry about the props too much any more. I just make sure everything is really dried out before I put it away. Even if the seams were closed up better or sealed with something, I think rain could still get in from the tiniest opening and may have a hard time draining out. I'm glad that you and jim have posted pictures. The room my horse is in is so small that the horse looks like a dinosaur in size. To see it in a larger setting makes it seem a bit smaller and hopefully the haywagon prop it will be pulling won't be to absurdly small.


Glad to know mine is not only one with openings . Must be how they are made. I do have a idea on sealing the cracks I will let u know if works


----------



## JaCk

Yikes, sorry to hear about your troubles, Halloween Lady! I hope it all gets worked out soon!

Another topic of HD discussion: has anyone seen the "5 ft. Life Size Animated KD-Bony Tony with Mic" in action? I'm curious if the jaw moves when you speak into the mic. Or if the eyes just light up... http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-5-ft-Life-Size-Animated-KD-Bony-Tony-with-Mic-70467/207107606


----------



## LairMistress

I'm sorry to hear about all of your troubles, Halloween Lady! I hope that everything works out now!


----------



## ooojen

Best of luck with it all from here on in, Halloween Lady. How frustrating for you!

I figure I'll seal the seams on my horse when I'm ready to set up. I'm also kicking around some ideas for a frame that doesn't need a brace in the middle. DH can weld. I hope I can get him on board, and can work out a frame that can be installed after it's welded. 
I'm anxious to get my hands on the pieces! My horse is out for delivery.


----------



## chupacabra

Any ideas or if is possible to have the horse stand on just the rear legs? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Opened my horse box today and wow it does look big inside there, the rib cage is really big. Not sure what I expected for a life-size horse . It does look easy to set up and I will do that tomorrow when it will be cooler so I know it's OK. If you are not using your horse this year, remember to remove the installed batteries. My horse will need to be reboxed until close to Halloween. Wish I had extra space in the garage to leave him built. Suppose I could put him on a large plywood panel mounted onto two of my Harbor Freight dollies and wheel him around . Throw a horse "blanket" over him during storage. One BIG pull toy for adults.

In the meantime I grabbed the instructions out of the box, made sure I had the pole "key" which was inside a plastic bag with the instructions. Thought I would share some of the diagrams for those dying to know what they've gotten themselves in for.

























Here's the stand set up and the head's battery/speaker compartment. 










Over all I think it was nicely designed. I do have some bones with separations at the seams, not many, but typical I think for these type of hard plastic props. I think the plastic is harder than on the wally skeletons so otherwise should hold up well. The poles are like those of outdoor lit trees that I have, made of steel with the spring locking pin. I would think like my outdoor trees (both being powder coated and baked paint coating), they will eventually rust if left exposed to rain. My trees stayed out all of December and eventually did rust from the unpainted _inside_ of the poles after a few winters of use.


----------



## jb1sb2

Thanks for the diagrams GOS!


----------



## jb1sb2

Going by tracking, my horse is lazy and stopping in every state it can from California to me! It is very apparent he is being trucked all the way here. But, I am done complaining after seeing all that Halloween Lady is going through!  So sorry all that has happened!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BTW the box it was shipped in isn't all that great, just as others have stated. The parts are all just kind of in there loose for the most part with leg pieces wrapped together with a piece of corrugated cardboard. I'll get a better look tomorrow and do an piece check. That rib cage does occupy the full length and width of the box pretty much. Not sure if the box will be a permanent home for mine. Could see possibly storing him in one of those large patio cushion bags or xmas tree storage bags.


----------



## RCIAG

Just talking to a co-worker who went to Home Depot looking for seeds to plant for the fall & the guy she found that worked there said they'd all been stored away or shipped back.

He then said "See all this patio stuff? By this weekend it will all be gone & this we'll have out the Christmas stuff!"

So I'm taking that also as having the Halloween stuff out too, but we'll see. I got some stuff I need to get at HD this weekend so I'll keep youse guys posted.

I'm pretty sure youse guys also got ALL THE HORSES!!  I don't need or want one but I find it funny that they're sold out online, it's not in stores yet, but still sold out in stores now too!! Guess they didn't expect such a forum run on skelly horses!!


----------



## halloween71

missed out on the horse...but I will keep looking online.Did get a skelly buzzard the greyhound and the headless horseman.REALLY want that HORSE.
I have been to busy seeing what to spend bday money on at spirit I totally missed this one.
since I am doing sleepy hollow it would be perfect.


----------



## jb1sb2

halloween71 said:


> missed out on the horse...but I will keep looking online.Did get a skelly buzzard the greyhound and the headless horseman.REALLY want that HORSE.
> I have been to busy seeing what to spend bday money on at spirit I totally missed this one.
> since I am doing sleepy hollow it would be perfect.


Don't fret, it has come and gone online several times already. So just wait, it will probably come back. But if not check your store in a cpl weeks


----------



## J-Man

jb1sb2 said:


> Don't fret, it has come and gone online several times already. So just wait, it will probably come back. But if not check your store in a cpl weeks


Yep, like I said earlier, I think this was a marketing strategy and it appears to be working. Makes you pull the trigger each time they show up again.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

RCIAG said:


> Just talking to a co-worker who went to Home Depot looking for seeds to plant for the fall & the guy she found that worked there said they'd all been stored away or shipped back.
> 
> He then said "See all this patio stuff? By this weekend it will all be gone & this we'll have out the Christmas stuff!"
> 
> So I'm taking that also as having the Halloween stuff out too, but we'll see. I got some stuff I need to get at HD this weekend so I'll keep youse guys posted.
> 
> I'm pretty sure youse guys also got ALL THE HORSES!!  I don't need or want one but I find it funny that they're sold out online, it's not in stores yet, but still sold out in stores now too!! Guess they didn't expect such a forum run on skelly horses!!



They were also being talked about on several FB Haunter groups and on other forums. Thank goodness for our close knit Haunter community. We're able to share info get the word out so quickly on stuff. I feel sort of bad for everyone else because they don't even stand a chance.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

There is no conspiracy marketing plan at HD, sorry . Heard it straight from the horse's mouth so to speak. We're just all rabid horse lovers I guess. When I was telling HD about my mis-delivered horse yesterday, we were chatting and she told me that they are not inventorying the horse. They get orders into warehouse from the manufacturer and list it online as available and it then ships out until that shipment gets sold out. Listed as Unavailable until the next order they place comes in, at which time the horse can be ordered again online. Not sure when they will cut off ordering from the manufacturer--maybe depends on how many horses the manufacturer ordered and had shipped from China where they originated according to the box. Clearly HD doesn't want to get stuck with a stable of horses if they can help it, although that's looking very doubtful to me in any conceivable event. Also told store inventory is set and not touched and kept separate. They don't want to disappoint regular customers to the store by not having them available there for sale.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Meant to ask has anyone who set up their horse tried positioning a skeleton or prop rider on him yet? I don't think my skeletons would fit anyway but side saddle, but there'd for sure be a way to add a GR prop on bare horseback since the GR props don't have any legs. Just hoping they are all light enough with that extra stand support in place to do this.


----------



## jb1sb2

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Meant to ask has anyone who set up their horse tried positioning a skeleton or prop rider on him yet? I don't think my skeletons would fit anyway but side saddle, but there'd for sure be a way to add a GR prop on bare horseback since the GR props don't have any legs. Just hoping they are all light enough with that extra stand support in place to do this.


As soon as I get mine I will answer that one for you! I have plans! Such plans!


----------



## jb1sb2

Ghost of Spookie said:


> There is no conspiracy marketing plan at HD, sorry . Heard it straight from the horse's mouth so to speak. We're just all rabid horse lovers I guess. When I was telling HD about my mis-delivered horse yesterday, we were chatting and she told me that they are not inventorying the horse. They get orders into warehouse from the manufacturer and list it online as available and it then ships out until that shipment gets sold out. Listed as Unavailable until the next order they place comes in, at which time the horse can be ordered again online. Not sure when they will cut off ordering from the manufacturer--maybe depends on how many horses the manufacturer ordered and had shipped from China where they originated according to the box. Clearly HD doesn't want to get stuck with a stable of horses if they can help it, although that's looking very doubtful to me in any conceivable event. Also told store inventory is set and not touched and kept separate. They don't want to disappoint regular customers to the store by not having them available there for sale.


Same thing I was told.


----------



## jb1sb2

The Halloween Lady said:


> They were also being talked about on several FB Haunter groups and on other forums. Thank goodness for our close knit Haunter community. We're able to share info get the word out so quickly on stuff. I feel sort of bad for everyone else because they don't even stand a chance.


Well we have to look out for our own first, after all who else will appreciate Halloween goodies more than us?!?!?!? They will have their chance after all of us! Ha!


----------



## Jezebel82

I can't wait to see how a fire & ice would look projected on the horse! I gotta be patient because mine won't be arriving until Tues. On a non-horse related note... I came across these bulbs in store a few weeks ago and picked one up

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Philips-60W-Equivalent-Purple-A19-LED-Light-Bulb-463208/206923090

It looks like these are replacing the old "party bulbs". I got the purple one and it puts out a nice purple color. So much better than a party bulb.


----------



## jb1sb2

Jezebel82 said:


> I can't wait to see how a fire & ice would look projected on the horse! I gotta be patient because mine won't be arriving until Tues. On a non-horse related note... I came across these bulbs in store a few weeks ago and picked one up
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Philips-60W-Equivalent-Purple-A19-LED-Light-Bulb-463208/206923090
> 
> It looks like these are replacing the old "party bulbs". I got the purple one and it puts out a nice purple color. So much better than a party bulb.


At least that one is priced reasonably. I saw some outrageously priced color changing bulbs there!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Meant to ask has anyone who set up their horse tried positioning a skeleton or prop rider on him yet? I don't think my skeletons would fit anyway but side saddle, but there'd for sure be a way to add a GR prop on bare horseback since the GR props don't have any legs. Just hoping they are all light enough with that extra stand support in place to do this.


I will try right now


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok you can put skeletons on horse but you for sure need to figuer out a way to make him not blow off. I used 2 different skeleton types I have


----------



## Col. Fryght

I am not sure whether the UPS box is a garden gnome or 6ft horse skeleton.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saki.girl thanks so much for the photos. Glad I was wrong about the skeleton not being able to sit on the horse with legs spread over him. Cool! Didn't want to have to schedule hip replacement surgery for my rider. I'm very excited about the possibilities this guy offers and look forward to seeing how everyone will stage him. Looks like my jungle warrior will ride after all.

So how do you guys plan on moving him once he's set up? I thought about the plywood base on dollies. Can he be picked up by two people safely and lifted into place? Only other thought was to put him on roller skates.

Hey I don't know if this is possible or not but could the moderators split this thread into 2016 Home Depot Horse Only Discussions and 2016 Home Depot Non-Horse Items Discussions? Felt sorry for the person who posted a question about another prop HD is selling and being swamped with posts after that all about the horse. Kind of burying all other items and don't forsee that changing as others come to the board in the remaining months. The Horse kind of deserves his own thread.


----------



## Cloe

Great to hear everyone is happy so far with the horse. Mine was shipped from Ca. Sun. early am so my expected date of delivery is Friday. Will probably be awhile before I assemble as I for sure won't be able to get him apart and in the box.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Cloe, if you look through the photos and instructions, you should get an idea how easy it is to assemble and then remove the locked pieces, only really 9 I think I counted, so I don't think that will end up being a concern. The rib cage is the biggest piece and all the other parts just get put in. My parts looked kind of all hodgepodge in the box like the OP's photos. For me moving a 40 lbs box around the garage is going to be harder. And I totally couldn't see lifting the box into an attic.


----------



## J-Man

HD can say what they want about the on again off again, they're not ordering separate shipments and receiving them that fast from China. Whatever the case, you have to admit this scenario has made most people click the "add to cart" button without hesitation.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

No the manufacturer (company responsible for them, maybe a distributor in this case?) has them in their warehouse here in the states and ships them to HD when they place orders for additional stock. They are produced in China though. Maybe I wasn't clear on where HD's orders were place to, sorry.

For me it took a few hours of "I love him, what should I do, should I wait" and decided that he was really probably going to be the most unique item out there that adults and kids would light up seeing this year and my decision was made. Even cancelled another prop order I had standing to justify him. In or out of stock wasn't a consideration at that point and I was sure he would be a hot selling item at that price point.


----------



## J-Man

Who knows. Big corporations like HD make they're money buy purchasing large quantities, not by ordering a few at a time. Like I said, whatever the case, it seems to have boosted the online sales.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Agreed. And I'm sure between ordering X number for their individual stores and X for online purchases, they had a pretty large purchase contract and could offer them at the price they did. From what I was told shipments were going out to the individual stores and the warehouse was receiving split shipments as they requested them to fulfill their online orders. I do think that given HD's buying power with national stores and online purchases that if these horses become available through someone else down the road, unless it's someone big like HD I doubt they can match the price. It was a lot to me for a big prop that stood there but not any more than a few of the more expensive props I've bought from GR or Spirit so I reasoned it that way.

I will say that what helped sell the horse apart from cool must-have factor was that they would deliver the 40 lb beast to my home for free. I have no idea apart from opening the box and taking all the pieces out to transfer to my car how I ever would have gotten him home if I had to buy him at the store. We're not an SUV family .


----------



## Godcrusher

This looks amazing. My wife wont allow me to use any animal skeletons because its morbid to her being an animal lover. Human skeletons though she doesn't mind. Should I be worried 



Saki.Girl said:


> Ok you can put skeletons on horse but you for sure need to figuer out a way to make him not blow off. I used 2 different skeleton types I have
> View attachment 284325
> 
> 
> View attachment 284326


----------



## jb1sb2

Godcrusher said:


> This looks amazing. My wife wont allow me to use any animal skeletons because its morbid to her being an animal lover. Human skeletons though she doesn't mind. Should I be worried


Yes, yes you should be!


----------



## Greyhounds2

I received my horse today. The UPS guy had me get on the truck and look at the condition of the box before he unloaded it. It looked like a larger version of the smashed box on on Ace Ventura Pet Detective. I checked it out and everything was there. He is together and standing in my home office for now. I am so happy with him! He was easy to put together and should store well in one of those plastic Christmas tree boxes. I wouldn't have know about this gem if it hadn't been for this great site! ?


----------



## Restless Acres

My horse was waiting for me when i returned home from vacation today. I only ordered him Sunday or Monday night. The box is larger than I expected. By far the biggest of any prop i have bought.

I also had three other HD boxes waiting for me. One other was also pretty big. The two smallest were for Lunging Reaper and Reanimated Monster, as I read the boxes. I knew the horse was the giant box. That left this one other large box. I correctly guessed what it was: HD erred and sent me a case (4) of the Rising Cauldron Ghosts, instead of the lone one that I ordered. I bet they made the mistake in part because of the even larger 1:1 Horse box. 

I just assumed I would have to return, but the FTC says I can keep.


----------



## RichardG

Restless Acres said:


> My horse was waiting for me when i returned home from vacation today. I only ordered him Sunday or Monday night. The box is larger than I expected. By far the biggest of any prop i have bought.
> 
> I also had three other HD boxes waiting for me. One other was also pretty big. The two smallest were for Lunging Reaper and Reanimated Monster, as I read the boxes. I knew the horse was the giant box. That left this one other large box. I correctly guessed what it was: HD erred and sent me a case (4) of the Rising Cauldron Ghosts, instead of the lone one that I ordered. I bet they made the mistake in part because of the even larger 1:1 Horse box.
> 
> I just assumed I would have to return, but the FTC says I can keep.


Amazon had done that to me last year. Ordered a couple decorations and thought I was getting one and ended up with a case. Cool they let you keep them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halloween71

Got one backordered till the 25th


----------



## HexMe

He's back available online, everybody GO!


----------



## Restless Acres

RichardG said:


> Amazon had done that to me last year. Ordered a couple decorations and thought I was getting one and ended up with a case. Cool they let you keep them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not that they let me keep them, I didn't talk to them. I just googled the situation and the FTC says I can keep merchandise sent to me. I think it is a rule to prevent companies from sending merchandise people didn't order and trying to get them to pay.

I can contact them and offer to return them at their cost, but don't feel like it.


----------



## Forhekset

Jezebel82 said:


> I can't wait to see how a fire & ice would look projected on the horse! I gotta be patient because mine won't be arriving until Tues. On a non-horse related note... I came across these bulbs in store a few weeks ago and picked one up
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Philips-60W-Equivalent-Purple-A19-LED-Light-Bulb-463208/206923090
> 
> It looks like these are replacing the old "party bulbs". I got the purple one and it puts out a nice purple color. So much better than a party bulb.


Thanks for posting this, I have some Feit Electric blue CFLs that I used last year, and they're not bad, but I'm going to try these out just to compare. I also tried a purple Ecosmart LED bulb last year and was not impressed, promptly returned it. I'll probably also end up ordering some LED spotlights off of Amazon to test out.


----------



## Screaming Demons

I just checked. Gone again.



HexMe said:


> He's back available online, everybody GO!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Check again Screaming Demons. On my mobile app it has a blue box explaining it's backordered to be shipped 8/25 and you're not charged til then, but it is still orderable online for delivery home and you can put it in your cart and submit your order. Better to to first in line at this point on the next batch than at the end of the line if you try ordering later. Hmm haven't see a backorder notice before now, just out of stock.


----------



## jb1sb2

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Check again Screaming Demons. On my mobile app it has a blue box explaining it's backordered to be shipped 8/25 and you're not charged til then, but it is still orderable online for delivery home and you can put it in your cart and submit your order. Better to to first in line at this point on the next batch than at the end of the line if you try ordering later. Hmm haven't see a backorder notice before now, just out of stock.


I am sure by now they have realized that is their hot ticket item for Halloween this year so they finally ordered more from their supplier


----------



## LadyMage

The Canadian site is depressing me. Nothing of note up there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

jb1sb2 said:


> I am sure by now they have realized that is their hot ticket item for Halloween this year so they finally ordered more from their supplier


Have to wonder how many horses they sold nationally online in the 7 days it's been offered.




LadyMage said:


> The Canadian site is depressing me. Nothing of note up there.


LadyMage, oh I was hoping you guys would be getting some of this stuff too, especially the horse. Do you think it has to do with the Canadian Govt requiring special packaging and literature with the French language on it? I know this is something manufacturers don't have to do here in the U.S. and would require different boxes to be made. The instruction manual that comes with it has just English and Spanish, no French.


----------



## jb1sb2

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Have to wonder how many horses they sold nationally online in the 7 days it's been offered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyMage, oh I was hoping you guys would be getting some of this stuff too, especially the horse. Do you think it has to do with the Canadian Govt requiring special packaging and literature with the French language on it? I know this is something manufacturers don't have to do here in the U.S. and would require different boxes to be made. The instruction manual that comes with it has just English and Spanish, no French.


I wonder that same thing!


----------



## LadyMage

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Have to wonder how many horses they sold nationally online in the 7 days it's been offered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyMage, oh I was hoping you guys would be getting some of this stuff too, especially the horse. Do you think it has to do with the Canadian Govt requiring special packaging and literature with the French language on it? I know this is something manufacturers don't have to do here in the U.S. and would require different boxes to be made. The instruction manual that comes with it has just English and Spanish, no French.


That's probably at least part of it. Halloween's kind of a boutique thing, so a small ish order for a far smaller market, and having to rebrand everything. we don't get nearly the cool stuff I see on the other side of the border. I keep trying to convince the hubby to go for a shopping trip.


----------



## TheNextMartha

I bought the lunging reaper last year and for its price point is my best prop.

I didn't have to modify the clothes at all, it triggered well, voice was fairly clear. Motion was a little jerky but not bad

Overall, I recommend it. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-6-ft-Animated-Lurching-Reaper-5124341/205836742


----------



## Restless Acres

Oh! Meant to add earlier that my Horse box came in perfect shape, unlike some others people received. The box is sturdy cardboard and the pieces of the horse appear very thick and sturdy. Packed fairly tightly, but there really wasn't extra padding to prevent movement in the box, so I could see a horse getting (slightly) damaged, but only if it was flipped upside down roughly. 

I definitely had an "Oh my god!" reaction when I opened the box (just now) and picked up a leg and looked at the rib cage.

As an aside, this guy is too big to go in an attic for storage.


----------



## Col. Fryght

TheNextMartha said:


> I bought the lunging reaper last year and for its price point is my best prop.
> 
> I didn't have to modify the clothes at all, it triggered well, voice was fairly clear. Motion was a little jerky but not bad
> 
> Overall, I recommend it.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-6-ft-Animated-Lurching-Reaper-5124341/205836742



I bought the same one last year. It was tough to get since each store only received 4, if I recall correctly. The lunging reaper is a whole lot of bang for the money. What I really like about the prop was that the sensor worked in the dark unlike most of Spirits and Grandin Road's props. Overall, the quality of what HD sells is better than the average prop.


----------



## halloween71

Screaming Demons said:


> I just checked. Gone again.


last night around 7 I checked and I could get it from a store with 79 dollars shipping.I passed this morning at 630a.m it was available for purchase online.


----------



## halloween71

TheNextMartha said:


> I bought the lunging reaper last year and for its price point is my best prop.
> 
> I didn't have to modify the clothes at all, it triggered well, voice was fairly clear. Motion was a little jerky but not bad
> 
> Overall, I recommend it.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-6-ft-Animated-Lurching-Reaper-5124341/205836742
> 
> 
> View attachment 284569



Love your overall scene.


----------



## halloween71

Its allowing me to add it to my cart.


----------



## JaCk

My horse is out for delivery! Can't wait. I'll post some pics later tonight. SO....I asked a question about this earlier, but I think the horse conversation sort of took over this whole thread. Anyway, I'm wondering if anyone has seen the "5 ft. Life Size Animated KD-Bony Tony with Mic" in action? I'm curious if the mouth moves when you talk through the mic.







http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-5-ft-Life-Size-Animated-KD-Bony-Tony-with-Mic-70467/207107606


----------



## Jezebel82

TheNextMartha said:


> I bought the lunging reaper last year and for its price point is my best prop.
> 
> I didn't have to modify the clothes at all, it triggered well, voice was fairly clear. Motion was a little jerky but not bad
> 
> Overall, I recommend it.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-6-ft-Animated-Lurching-Reaper-5124341/205836742
> 
> 
> View attachment 284569


I'm pretty sure I pinned your photo a couple weeks ago  I love your reaper set up. I got one last year too and I was extremely impressed with the sensor. Best sensor on any prop I own for sure.


----------



## Jezebel82

JaCk said:


> My horse is out for delivery! Can't wait. I'll post some pics later tonight. SO....I asked a question about this earlier, but I think the horse conversation sort of took over this whole thread. Anyway, I'm wondering if anyone has seen the "5 ft. Life Size Animated KD-Bony Tony with Mic" in action? I'm curious if the mouth moves when you talk through the mic.
> View attachment 284573
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-5-ft-Life-Size-Animated-KD-Bony-Tony-with-Mic-70467/207107606


I'm really interested in this too but I can't find any info on him anywhere. Hopefully someone buys him soon and can fill us in. If his mouth does indeed move then I think I have to have him. I could have so much fun with the ToTs.


----------



## JaCk

Yep, that was my thought exactly, Jezebel --- would be a fun way to interact with ToTs for my haunt, which is a graveyard scene.


----------



## DvlsToy

The HD site says the mouth doesn't move and you can talk through the mic in the questions section.


----------



## JaCk

DvlsToy said:


> The HD site says the mouth doesn't move and you can talk through the mic in the questions section.


Thanks, DvlsToy --- sorry, but I don't see anywhere on the HD site that says the mouth doesn't move. I see that someone asked the question, but nobody answered. Can you point out where it says that?


----------



## HalloScream

Right now the only thing I'm interested in from Home Depot is the skeleton wolf. I thought about getting one of the skeleton's with the light up eyes but don't know if it will work into my budget which is tight this year.


----------



## Barbie K

Has anyone tried this window projector? I've never owned one and it looks pretty simple to set up.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Seasonal...RV-_-rv_gm_pip_rr-_-206770956-_-206770956-_-N

Loving all the horse photos. I wish I had room for him but if I bought that I would have to start looking for a barn that could house me and the horse


----------



## DvlsToy

JaCk said:


> Thanks, DvlsToy --- sorry, but I don't see anywhere on the HD site that says the mouth doesn't move. I see that someone asked the question, but nobody answered. Can you point out where it says that?


It was answered on the 2nd.


----------



## Screaming Demons

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Check again Screaming Demons. On my mobile app it has a blue box explaining it's backordered to be shipped 8/25 and you're not charged til then, but it is still orderable online for delivery home and you can put it in your cart and submit your order. Better to to first in line at this point on the next batch than at the end of the line if you try ordering later. Hmm haven't see a backorder notice before now, just out of stock.


Well, I meant nobody is getting one anytime soon.


----------



## Forhekset

Barbie K said:


> Has anyone tried this window projector? I've never owned one and it looks pretty simple to set up.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Seasonal...RV-_-rv_gm_pip_rr-_-206770956-_-206770956-_-N


My opinion on those "seasonal" projectors marketed towards people decorating their houses is that they're not great. This one might be ok, but you'd probably get a little more for your money just buying a used projector on eBay. I got a pretty decent, name-brand projector off of eBay several years ago to project my Hallowindow DVDs, and it only cost about $50. It's outdated now, for sure (the resolution is only 800x600 - it was already outdated when I bought it) but at one time it was a pretty decent projector, and it works just fine for my purposes. They're not difficult to use at all. Hook it up to a DVD player and turn it on. That's about it.

There will be some that tell you that you need a $1000+ projector for Halloween, and I do own a high-end projector for my home theater room, but a cheap used one will work just fine unless you're running a professional haunted house and you want your projections to hold up under the strictest scrutiny.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

My order is set for delivery today. Has anyone thought of ways to modify? I corpse or monster mud most of my skeletons. I would love to do the same with the horses, but I think storage will be an issue. And putting it back in the box would not be a good idea if I end up using latex.


----------



## IASTY

HD has a projector, pre-loaded with Atmosfear FX videos for $69.00 including the tripod and the screen. Just ordered one even though I already have a projector, had to have this version. Comes with remote, tripod, and screen. Also has USB capability to add additional scenes. Compared to what I spent on the AMFX dvds and the projector, this is a steal!


----------



## Forhekset

IASTY said:


> HD has a projector, pre-loaded with Atmosfear FX videos for $69.00 including the tripod and the screen. Just ordered one even though I already have a projector, had to have this version. Comes with remote, tripod, and screen. Also has USB capability to add additional scenes. Compared to what I spent on the AMFX dvds and the projector, this is a steal!


It's not a bad deal considering it comes with 12 scenes (seems to be a mix of both Halloween and Christmas scenes). It's probably not a bad way to get started projecting. Of course, one reason it seems like a great deal is because AtmosFX's DVDs are extremely overpriced, imo.


----------



## Cwikhart

Fairly new to yard haunting (our yards were always too small) and last year we made all of our props/decorations. I just ordered my very first skeletons (2) from HD today!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I never considered AtmosfearFX DVDs overpriced personally. Owning several of them I actually find you get a lot for the buck. People who create the digital content for these things do put in a lot of hours to end up with the scenes you get especially the animation ones and they give you so many options for how to use them with different variations provided. Given it's a seasonal item only used once a year for maybe several hours I can see feeling that way as a consumer but from a design marketing standpoint I still think they are priced reasonably for the average Joe who couldn't begin to hope to create something so cool.


----------



## J-Man

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I never considered AtmosfearFX DVDs overpriced personally. Owning several of them I actually find you get a lot for the buck. People who create the digital content for these things do put in a lot of hours to end up with the scenes you get especially the animation ones and they give you so many options for how to use them with different variations provided. Given it's a seasonal item only used once a year for maybe several hours I can see feeling that way as a consumer but from a design marketing standpoint I still think they are priced reasonably for the average Joe who couldn't begin to hope to create something so cool.


I couldn't agree more. I think AtmosFX does a great job and the cost is very reasonable.


----------



## jb1sb2

Look what galloped down my driveway! It is hard to picture the size of this guy until he is in front of you! Pardon my half put together Spirit Halloween tree, I got a little too excited to finish it. But you get the idea.


----------



## halloween71

mine was backordered but I got a delivery notice for Monday.along with my other items.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

jb1sb2, _Great_ photo and pose. I can't even imagine how cool that scene will be with the SH trees in the picture. So having got him set up there on the horse, how do you anticipate securing the rider in place? Will you be using him for an outdoor set up? Man, your whole set up is going to be just awesome. Where did you get the cemetery obelisk from? Thanks for sharing the photo. Really getting psyched. Hubby has the day off today and I've asked him to help set our up to make sure everything connects and works and then back in the box unfortunately for the time being.


----------



## jb1sb2

Thanks GOS! I haven't located my lights or I would have a fire and ice on him already. LOL I will be wiring him around his hips to the spine of the horse, he actually sits up there decently on his own as long as he isn't messed with, but want to be sure. (With wind he would be off the horse if not secured) he will be in the house for my party, but halloween night he will be in the cemetary in the yard for sure. ( we just moved into this neighborhood..... They have no idea what's coming!  ) That obelisk came from homegoods! Summer garden clearance of all things! You are welcome! Glad you will see yours soon. Get ready! Your in for a shock when he is all together! Great purchase! Mine is box bound to I'm afraid, don't want my friends to see him yet!


----------



## Restless Acres

jb1sb2 said:


> Thanks GOS! I haven't located my lights or I would have a fire and ice on him already. LOL I will be wiring him around his hips to the spine of the horse, he actually sits up there decently on his own as long as he isn't messed with, but want to be sure. (With wind he would be off the horse if not secured) he will be in the house for my party, but halloween night he will be in the cemetary in the yard for sure. ( we just moved into this neighborhood..... They have no idea what's coming!  ) That obelisk came from homegoods! Summer garden clearance of all things! You are welcome! Glad you will see yours soon. Get ready! Your in for a shock when he is all together! Great purchase! Mine is box bound to I'm afraid, don't want my friends to see him yet!


Don't we all need saddles now?


----------



## JaCk

My galloping friend arrived last night! A skelly hitched a ride, too.







Setup was relatively easy, as others have said. One of the metal pins on the frame that clicks into place was stuck, but I eventually got it to click into place correctly. Apart from that, it was super simple, and take down should be easy using the supplied key. Storage for me won't be an issue once it's taken apart.

As far as attaching the rider, I plan to use lock ties on the hips and legs to secure him. I'm also going to secure the horse to the ground with some rebar and lock ties on the legs. I've decided to NOT corpse it, mostly because it's already impressive enough by itself. But I plan to make a funeral feather plume and a black saddle sheet for his back, and I'm going to dress the rider as a funeral attendant (top hat, coat etc) since my Haunt theme is a cemetery. The sound and light up eyes is kind of cheesy, so I'm not sure I'm going to do anything with that. I want to play some horse sounds coming from it, but I'll add my own.

Also thinking about adding a deer motor inside the ribcage (hidden by the saddle sheet) with a mechanism to turn the rider's head back and forth...hmmm...


----------



## Penumbra

How big is the box on the skeleton horse? I'm temped to buy one but I need to know how much storage space I need before I order it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Penumbra said:


> How big is the box on the skeleton horse? I'm temped to buy one but I need to know how much storage space I need before I order it.


ITS huge .


----------



## Col. Fryght

Penumbra said:


> How big is the box on the skeleton horse? I'm temped to buy one but I need to know how much storage space I need before I order it.


Here you go:


----------



## Saki.Girl

Here it is next to my dog


----------



## jb1sb2

Penumbra said:


> How big is the box on the skeleton horse? I'm temped to buy one but I need to know how much storage space I need before I order it.


40" x 22.5" x 24"


----------



## jb1sb2

Restless Acres said:


> Don't we all need saddles now?


Lol, I always preferred bareback. But then again I am use to percheron and Holdstein horses, like couches! This one is a bit more boney!


----------



## HalloScream

Any idea when the stores will start putting out Halloween stuff? I'm dying to get that skeleton wolf.


----------



## Restless Acres

Saki.Girl said:


> ITS huge .


Seconded. The box is huge. The pictures do not do it justice, as it is big in all three dimensions. I am planning on storing it vertically, but it will need its own floor space, and not in an attic or other inaccessible room. 

Just taking the leg out of the box to show someone astounds them.


----------



## Forhekset

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I never considered AtmosfearFX DVDs overpriced personally. Owning several of them I actually find you get a lot for the buck. People who create the digital content for these things do put in a lot of hours to end up with the scenes you get especially the animation ones and they give you so many options for how to use them with different variations provided. Given it's a seasonal item only used once a year for maybe several hours I can see feeling that way as a consumer but from a design marketing standpoint I still think they are priced reasonably for the average Joe who couldn't begin to hope to create something so cool.


I like the AtmosfearFX DVDs, I own Phantasms and Ghostly Apparitions. "Extremely overpriced" was a poor choice of words. I think they're a little pricey. I'm a tightwad, though.

I also don't think the digital downloads should cost $10 more than the physical product. That's a ripoff, even if they are 1080p.


----------



## dbruner

The horse is awesome!


----------



## jb1sb2

HalloScream said:


> Any idea when the stores will start putting out Halloween stuff? I'm dying to get that skeleton wolf.


Not sure on Home Depot yet. But you can get that wolf at Big Lots already from what I hear. I would check there.


----------



## Dinobuzz

Anybody have a pic of the Skelly Wolf?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Dinobuzz said:


> Anybody have a pic of the Skelly Wolf?


I think there are several in the big lots thread, a video too if I'm not mistaken. https://www.facebook.com/1031HillHouse/ Video

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/147711-big-lots-2016-a.html Big Lots thread


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

And here's the link to the post in the BL thread with a video of it howling that a member posted: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/147711-big-lots-2016-a-5.html#post1855440

I played with it in BL and it and the vulture are pretty nice. Both BL and HD are priced the same within a few pennies I think. My BL has them in stock now whereas HD won't be setting up halloween until end of August or early September from what people have reported.


----------



## Vsalz

Phantom arrived, though he's still in pieces. Resurrection tomorrow.


----------



## LairMistress

JaCk said:


> My galloping friend arrived last night! A skelly hitched a ride, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sound and light up eyes is kind of cheesy, so I'm not sure I'm going to do anything with that. I want to play some horse sounds coming from it, but I'll add my own.


I haven't been following too closely, but what sound does it make? Is there a video capturing these sounds somewhere in this thread? 

Thanks!


----------



## LairMistress

I'm confused. The set on the left has 6 pc, is LED illuminated, and is way cheaper than the 5 pc set on the right. The sizes are the same. Why is the 5 pc set so much more than the 6 pc set?


----------



## mraymer

LairMistress said:


> I'm confused. The set on the left has 6 pc, is LED illuminated, and is way cheaper than the 5 pc set on the right. The sizes are the same. Why is the 5 pc set so much more than the 6 pc set?


I believe the ones on the left is an assortment that you can choose from, with each individual tombstone being $12.88. The one on the right is a set of 5 tombstones for $48.98.


----------



## J-Man

LairMistress said:


> I haven't been following too closely, but what sound does it make? Is there a video capturing these sounds somewhere in this thread?
> 
> Thanks!


Go here.


----------



## JaCk

Here's an example of the sound. I guess the sound isn't that cheesy, but I don't really like LED eyes.





By the way, if I'm starting to build up a skeleton army of multiple species, how do people plan to trigger the sounds once all animals are set up? It seems to me the controls are either on or off for the sound. Anyone have a mod for making them triggerable?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

JaCk said:


> Here's an example of the sound. I guess the sound isn't that cheesy, but I don't really like LED eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, if I'm starting to build up a skeleton army of multiple species, how do people plan to trigger the sounds once all animals are set up? It seems to me the controls are either on or off for the sound. Anyone have a mod for making them triggerable?


I posted a diagram he came with a number of posts back and it showed a Try Me under his jaw by the battery compartment. My thought when I saw him was you could run wiring under his jaw from the Try Me button and down him on a non-viewable side and set up trigging for him that way. I played with the vulture and the wolf in the store and both had Try Me buttons as well. Don't recall where the Try Me buttons were on those guys.

If these guys are sound activated all you might have to do is set one up to trigger when you want and the others if in sound range would go off. All depends on how sensitive the sensors are.


----------



## JaCk

The "try me" port is in the back of the head,. I guess a trigger mat could be plugged into the same port? I'll have to check to see if they're compatible. The problem would still be finding a cord long enough to reach from the head to the ground. Or I guess wiring a motion sensor would be more practical. I just don't have experience doing that yet.

I dont think it's sound activated, at least it didn't seem to be when I turned the button to "on". The sound just stayed on continuously which is kind of useless.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well this is called taking the easy route decorating with your horse. Just leave the carcass on the ground, add some rats crawling around him. Vultures nearby. Maybe some wolves having enjoyed a good meal. Skeleton nearby having died of thirst.











But our horse made it to his feet today. Wasn't sure how DH was going to receive the new prop, but secretly I think he loved it. Didn't hear any complaints about him or inquiries into what he cost so I took that as a good sign he approved. Went together pretty easily although we did have two legs where the "bone" you insert the pole into was a bit misaligned and so made for a tight fit. Pulled out my cheapo BigLots Dremel-like tool and we ground the plastic down to make for an easier fit into the plastic area. Otherwise went pretty quickly. He sounds great and his LED eyes lit. Here he is:











So kind of funny story to go along with him. We were clearing out and rearranging the garage space to better fit things in for the moment. We were transferring boxes back into the garage after deciding to call it quits for the day and decided to just carry the horse assembled into the garage. I still wanted to see about adding a rider and getting more ideas before packing him away for a few months. As we were moving halloween prop boxes back into the garage, I hear our neighbor across the street sitting on her porch say to her son who was also outside apparently watering the lawn, "So are you outside here just being nosey?" He said no and she said "I think you are!" Doubt she knew we could hear her so clearly, guess it was the wind direction. Anyway then as the two of us are carrying this big horse from the porch to the garage, I hear her say "They have a horse!" Dang, secret's out of the barn now! Guess I should have covered him in plastic or something to hide him. 

Can't wait to pull him out tomorrow morning and play a little with him. I think he's fabulous and worth every dollar. "Nice Job!" to whoever designed him.


----------



## Restless Acres

JaCk said:


> The "try me" port is in the back of the head,. I guess a trigger mat could be plugged into the same port? I'll have to check to see if they're compatible. The problem would still be finding a cord long enough to reach from the head to the ground. Or I guess wiring a motion sensor would be more practical. I just don't have experience doing that yet.
> 
> I dont think it's sound activated, at least it didn't seem to be when I turned the button to "on". The sound just stayed on continuously which is kind of useless.


Two words: Speaker wire. Splice wire, electrical tape.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That's exactly what I was thinking Restless Acres. BTW did anyone notice that Home Depot now has a Limit of 3 horses each per order? Way more than I could buy but the fact that they added that makes me think people are trying to stock stables or planning for a wagon train . Still showing a backorder status of 8/25.


----------



## Suzy Q

Mine is sound activated in the "on" position. If yours doesn't stop it must be defective.


----------



## mraymer

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking Restless Acres. BTW did anyone notice that Home Depot now has a Limit of 3 horses each per order? Way more than I could buy but the fact that they added that makes me think people are trying to stock stables or planning for a wagon train . Still showing a backorder status of 8/25.


I don't think the purchase limit is to keep haunters from amassing a stable, it's to try and prevent people from taking advantage of others. There's a person on eBay with this horse, listed at $400, bragging about how it's out of stock by retailers but they have an inventory. They have more than 10 available. Unless they drastically reduce their price, I hope they get stuck with every one of them.


----------



## Barbie K

Forhekset said:


> My opinion on those "seasonal" projectors marketed towards people decorating their houses is that they're not great. This one might be ok, but you'd probably get a little more for your money just buying a used projector on eBay. I got a pretty decent, name-brand projector off of eBay several years ago to project my Hallowindow DVDs, and it only cost about $50. It's outdated now, for sure (the resolution is only 800x600 - it was already outdated when I bought it) but at one time it was a pretty decent projector, and it works just fine for my purposes. They're not difficult to use at all. Hook it up to a DVD player and turn it on. That's about it.
> 
> There will be some that tell you that you need a $1000+ projector for Halloween, and I do own a high-end projector for my home theater room, but a cheap used one will work just fine unless you're running a professional haunted house and you want your projections to hold up under the strictest scrutiny.


Thanks so much for the advice. I won't be spending a ton of money on this since we don't set up a haunted house and we barely get kids coming by. Halloween in our neighborhood is pretty much forgotten, sadly  Our house is usually the only one with decorations.

Appreciate the input


----------



## Penumbra

I decided to go ahead and order a skeleton horse, I'll probably regret having to store such a large item, but I'd also probably regret not buying it while I had the chance. You win some you lose some.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

mraymer said:


> I don't think the purchase limit is to keep haunters from amassing a stable, it's to try and prevent people from taking advantage of others. There's a person on eBay with this horse, listed at $400, bragging about how it's out of stock by retailers but they have an inventory. They have more than 10 available. Unless they drastically reduce their price, I hope they get stuck with every one of them.



Why am i not surprised. Someone bought one already. Wonder what the shipping is for him, included in the price.


----------



## Forhekset

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Why am i not surprised. Someone bought one already. Wonder what the shipping is for him, included in the price.


Oh man, don't get me started on resellers/scalpers. Hope everyone who wants a horse gets one, at retail price.


----------



## mraymer

Forhekset said:


> Oh man, don't get me started on resellers/scalpers. Hope everyone who wants a horse gets one, at retail price.


I agree. I don't have a problem with someone selling something and making a little profit from it but this is blatant gouging, buying so many of them and then doubling the price. Not cool. I would love to buy another one but the wife doesn't share my enthusiasm for a skeletal pony.


----------



## Restless Acres

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking Restless Acres. BTW did anyone notice that Home Depot now has a Limit of 3 horses each per order? Way more than I could buy but the fact that they added that makes me think people are trying to stock stables or planning for a wagon train . Still showing a backorder status of 8/25.


I am not the most advanced haunter but I've done it before. Works fine, generally.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Skelly horse looks pretty nice!

Ok---who's going to be the first to figure out how to shoot fog out of his nose??


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

My husband set up my pair in my dining room! Luckily I have a double outside door so I can walk them out to the garage for modification. I like the idea of nostril fog, but that it a very thick piece of plastic in that area. I would love to go to town and corpse them up, but I have to figure out how I'm going to store them first. Corpsing might make boxing difficult. I hang my skeletons. 

I did not plan to use my hearse this year. Now I have to and I'm trying to think of ways to make it work for my witch theme. I think I might make it an apothecary wagon. This might also influence what I do with the horses.


----------



## JaCk

Suzy Q said:


> Mine is sound activated in the "on" position. If yours doesn't stop it must be defective.


Ok, thanks -- I'll see what I can find out about mine.


----------



## LairMistress

Restless Acres said:


> Two words: Speaker wire. Splice wire, electrical tape.


*six words!* haha, kidding, kidding...I knew that the last four were directions for the two.


----------



## screamqueen2012

im so glad i didnt miss this.........was a few days late coming into the thread and my pony is back ordered but in the system none the less....yeah!! sooooo, whats everyone going to do with their horse..........i want to eventually build a hearse, got to get rid of stuff in the garage before i do that to park it in..haha.......ive got to find out what folks have done for the wheels, bought or made them...


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

That's so strange. Every time I've checked online, the HD website tells me that the skeleton horse is Out of Stock Online? Been that way for weeks now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Maybe not weeks since it only became available on the Fri 7/29. But it sold out after 24 hrs., another shipment came in and got bought out pretty quickly, then another shipment came in and it got sold out (they were getting split shipments apparently). Now for the first time it's saying On Backorder and delivery is a few weeks out, so thinking they placed another order which is going to take some time to get filled. Hopefully they ordered enough to keep online orders filled for a while but the horses will also be appearing in the stores as soon as they set up halloween. 

You can still place an order online for free delivery to your home or free pick up at the store right now. Just it will take a few weeks now to get.


----------



## Serpentia

OMG With this horse, you guys!! Stop making me want one! Enablers!! 

First, I'd have the other half disable any sounds he makes. I don't want a noisy ghost.... then I would drape him with layers of spectral tattered white tulle, and put that GR purple spotlight on him. Red eyes glowing, purple spotlight.... tattered white tulle flapping and glowing in the night breeze....yeah. Or you could use the fire and ice spot for a flaming hell-horse. 

YOU GUYS ARE A BAD INFLUENCE

.....lol


----------



## Serpentia

....Wouldn't it be awesome to rig one of the GR ghost-girls like Vicky or Helsa to be able to sit on him?!! I cant think of a way to hold her on the horse, but I bet a lot of people here could.

EDIT: Could those of you with this item in-hand, do a check and tell us: is this horse blacklight-reactive? I know a lot of this type thing is.... if he is, that would be wonderful....


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

No, not reactive, but I am going to dust them with a spray of Wildfire optical white. They should glow like the moon after that!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Pumpkinprincess said:


> No, not reactive, but I am going to dust them with a spray of Wildfire optical white. They should glow like the moon after that!


Please post nighttime photos if you do!

i would think that if you wrap the individual bone sections when separated in like the paper you pack with (unprinted newsprint I think) you could store something painted without the risk of it getting scratched off by shifting of the pieces during storage. If you corpse it and can cut through the corpsing to separate the bones into their original pieces I'd wrap it for storage as well. But I do think you'd want to somehow protect the surface whether by paper or something else that would store well without living an imprint, color transfer or adhere to the bones after a while.


----------



## Serpentia

Pumpkinprincess said:


> No, not reactive, but I am going to dust them with a spray of Wildfire optical white. They should glow like the moon after that!


Please post a pic when you do!! it doesn't even have to be a good pic, just give us an idea.


----------



## annamarykahn

ordered another horse & 3 more skeletons ... horse is back ordered :-( 

uncertain exactly what i'll do with them ... but i always figure something out ... i'll probably almost definitely modify them ... got to make them my own, like i pretty much do with everything ... i can't just put out a prop that i haven't done anything with ... at the very least make them black light reactive ... have too many ideas & haven't decided what i'll do ... yet ... 

i've already started modifying a couple of the skeleton from my first order ... i really like how this they're turning out but i've got some more things that i want to try out on them ... 

amk


----------



## Serpentia

...other half gave the green light. Horse is ordered. 

I am blaming you guys.


----------



## kittyvibe

What was the price of the horse Before? It's $199 now , was it cheaper before?


----------



## Restless Acres

kittyvibe said:


> What was the price of the horse Before? It's $199 now , was it cheaper before?


No, it's always been 199.

Mike


----------



## Restless Acres

So what's the next step after a Skeleton Horse? What is the next leap forward in skeletons?

Personally I'd like a small Mammoth or Mastodon. Like the size of one of those dwarf elephants from some island. 

Think about it. The Rubicon has been crossed.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ROTFLOL. Hey be careful what you ask for! Last year I said I'd love to see a Crazy Bonez snake you could pose, and HH people were saying they wanted a horse. They came out with both of them this year. Can't wait to see my snakes from Target (arriving end of month). They actually would work well with the horse and other critters in a died-in-the-desert scene although don't think they were rattlers but suppose could be made into them easily enough.

Personally after the horse I don't have room for another large critter although I think a T-Rex might be fun. Had to laugh when we were putting together the horse on the patio yesterday, hubby started singing the "this bones connected to the ... bone". yeah, the horse is great.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Restless Acres said:


> So what's the next step after a Skeleton Horse? What is the next leap forward in skeletons?


I think a large alligator skeleton would do well, and I think the gater skull at Target last year sold decently, so I think there would be interest from people who do a variety of displays. I also think they should do a mermaid skeleton. Lots of creative people have already done some of these, but for those that don't have that talent, maybe pointy ears & an added bone-ish tail & fin would be awesome. 

Now, if we were to step into the fantasy realm a little more, a Hydra about the size of that horse would be SO AMAZING!!! As would making the little scorpion into a GIANT one. Sure, unrealistic, but so fun!


----------



## halloween71

waiting for the ups truck to deliver.He stopped while I was delivering mail and I ask him if he had some packages for me he said yes I will see you later lol.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Got my horse today but the box was smashed, they had attempted to tape it back together. I haven't put him together but did take the pieces out to make sure they were ok, it seems to be but I don't have any instructions and I'm all but certain the little thing to take him apart is gone ( can someone take a picture of the little thing to push in the pins to take him apart please !!!) and a picture of the instructions would be great too if anyone can do that. I'm kinda pissed off, I think I will need that thing to help take him apart.


----------



## Restless Acres

Great suggestions! Hydra, mermaid, t rex..maybe a saber-toothed cat or a lion or tiger. Mountain lion wouldn't be too big.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

disembodiedvoice said:


> Got my horse today but the box was smashed, they had attempted to tape it back together. I haven't put him together but did take the pieces out to make sure they were ok, it seems to be but I don't have any instructions and I'm all but certain the little thing to take him apart is gone ( can someone take a picture of the little thing to push in the pins to take him apart please !!!) and a picture of the instructions would be great too if anyone can do that. I'm kinda pissed off, I think I will need that thing to help take him apart.



Man those boxes I don't think were designed for shipping out. Sorry to hear. I already posted what you asked for. Here's the link for the horse diagram, tool and instruction manual: http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...me-depot-halloween-thread-29.html#post1858791

As for the missing tool, even a small diameter wooden dowel or bamboo shish kabob skewer that will fit in the hole and depress the spring pin will do. My tool was inside the plastic sleeve with the instructions and diagram BTW so if those are gone it's probably wherever that ended up. If you have all the other parts though your pretty much good to go. Even my box that was only slightly damaged will only probably hold up for a while and then get broken down and disposed.


Better yet, I see that Home Depot answered my question I asked them back when I first ordered him about posting an instruction manual on the Horse page for people to look at. They did! So now you can just print out the whole thing for yourself (minus the tool of course):

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/1d/1d39290d-dc25-451d-9ea1-7003b90c997d.pdf

I'm keeping a copy of the pdf on my computer in case I lose my manual or it gets accidentally tossed out. Not hard to figure out though once you've assembled him. As someone mentioned if you're not sure which leg is left or right, look for the pin and the corresponding release hole on the upper part of the leg your attaching to.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

You are the best Gos ! ya know I luvs ya ! I checked the sheet and all the parts are there except that little tool and I'm pretty sure I can find something else to work just as well. Still ticked off that these delivery service companies are not held more accountable but we could go on and on about that for days...they all suck.
I went and checked your post you linked to first to make sure he was all there and then came back and saw you had posted the pdf, awesome ,printed off and ready to go. Thanks again !


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

disembodiedvoice said:


> You are the best Gos ! ya know I luvs ya ! I checked the sheet and all the parts are there except that little tool and I'm pretty sure I can find something else to work just as well. Still ticked off that these delivery service companies are not held more accountable but we could go on and on about that for days...they all suck.
> I went and checked your post you linked to first to make sure he was all there and then came back and saw you had posted the pdf, awesome ,printed off and ready to go. Thanks again !



Any day partner! (meant to be said in a cowboy tone). Let's giddy on up and ride them out!


----------



## Restless Acres

Anyone know how heavy HD's new big gargoyles are? Last year they were 36" high and a whopping 55lbs. This years are listed shorter, 30", and more of that might be upraised wing, so could easy be 15 pounds less and also less massive than last year. Personally I hope so, for storage mostly.


----------



## halloween71

my shipment arrived yesterday.Unboxed the greyhound and buzzard love them.Havent unboxed my skelly horse or horseman yet.


----------



## Cwikhart

Meet the latest editions to our brood, this is Abercrombie & Fitch. Our very first skeletons! (Yes, those are cookies in their mouths.)


----------



## lilibat

I wish stuff would show up in stores. Checked today, nothing. Somehow ordering online isn't the same. :-/


----------



## Suzy Q

I had been eyeing Bony Tony, the animated skeleton with microphone. I even posted a question on the Home Depot website asking if the mouth moved. I was told no and then someone replied that it did. I decided what the heck and ordered him knowing I could return him. Well... HIS MOUTH MOVES! He is a heck of a deal for $90. The recorded phrases are awful but I was able to record a file and just feed it through the microphone jack.


----------



## JaCk

Suzy Q said:


> I had been eyeing Bony Tony, the animated skeleton with microphone. I even posted a question on the Home Depot website asking if the mouth moved. I was told no and then someone replied that it did. I decided what the heck and ordered him knowing I could return him. Well... HIS MOUTH MOVES! He is a heck of a deal for $90. The recorded phrases are awful but I was able to record a file and just feed it through the microphone jack.


Thanks for info, Suzy! So, the microphone can't be used for "live" talking to make his mouth move? It needs to be a recorded file sent through the microphone? If so, do you know how long the file can be at the longest? Thanks again!


----------



## Suzy Q

Sorry for the confusion. Yes you can use the microphone and the mouth moves in response to your voice.


----------



## JaCk

Suzy Q said:


> Sorry for the confusion. Yes you can use the microphone and the mouth moves in response to your voice.


Thank you!


----------



## halloween71

seems like their skellys are great prices.


----------



## TheNextMartha

I blogged on what happened with a recent Home Depot order including an alert with orders and charges.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/thenextmartha/2088-home-depot-sent-me-all-projectors.html


----------



## jb1sb2

Fyi the microphone skeleton is at At Home for $79.99!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

If they only charge you for one you could always just keep the others and make money by selling the rest at half price ! Noooo that would be wrong, so so wrong. but still I would buy one lol


----------



## Restless Acres

TheNextMartha said:


> I blogged on what happened with a recent Home Depot order including an alert with orders and charges.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/thenextmartha/2088-home-depot-sent-me-all-projectors.html
> View attachment 285676


This recently happened to me with the Cauldron Ghost. Since they sent you 1 case instead of 1 item, the mistake is almost certainly theirs. As such, the rules of the FTC are pretty clear (at least according to my brief search). You get to keep them. Simple as that. If you want to, you can contact HD and offer to ship them back AT THEIR EXPENSE, but that's strictly voluntary. The FTC is on the consumer's side and the rule is probably intended to prevent companies from shipping non-ordered product and trying to get people to pay for it. 

I suspect places like HD that do seasonal stuff are prone to this problem. My suspicion is that I got sent a case of four Cauldron Ghosts because the manufacturer didn't mark the box clearly enough, and the Skeleton Horse was so big, that the Ghosts didn't scream "I am actually four mid-sized boxes inside".


----------



## J-Man

Stuff is starting to show up in stores. Got this guy today to put in front of my projector box. Pretty hefty tombstone and really nicely finished. It was actually still in the stock room but because the website was showing they had 3 in stock they dug it out for me.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for that Heads Up on some of the props showing up at Local Home Depots. I don't know I'm going to buy any thing else (already have the horse) but a quick check showed my 2 local stores each had the Reanimated Monster, the Longhorn Steer skull, and the howling wolf in stock. This is exciting. Only seeing 2-5 of some of the items per store so shop early would be my recommendation. 

Look under the Pick up at Store FREE button area and it will say Pick up Today and then click on check local store for availabilty. All stores in your area with stock will show.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I'm thinking about that Reanimated Monster guy, I don't have any use for him this year but I already have Dr . Shivers but don't have a monster and think this guy looks pretty good. I wish they would go ahead and put things out in the stores so I could see him in person.

Did what you suggested GoS and my store doesn't have any in at this moment, another store about 25 miles away does so I guess I will wait.


----------



## TheNextMartha

Restless Acres said:


> This recently happened to me with the Cauldron Ghost. Since they sent you 1 case instead of 1 item, the mistake is almost certainly theirs. As such, the rules of the FTC are pretty clear (at least according to my brief search). You get to keep them. Simple as that. If you want to, you can contact HD and offer to ship them back AT THEIR EXPENSE, but that's strictly voluntary. The FTC is on the consumer's side and the rule is probably intended to prevent companies from shipping non-ordered product and trying to get people to pay for it.
> 
> I suspect places like HD that do seasonal stuff are prone to this problem. My suspicion is that I got sent a case of four Cauldron Ghosts because the manufacturer didn't mark the box clearly enough, and the Skeleton Horse was so big, that the Ghosts didn't scream "I am actually four mid-sized boxes inside".


I had know idea about the rules of such a mistake. It makes sense but I fear KARMA will come and burn down my display!

Thanks for the info though!


----------



## TheNextMartha

I know right?

It's so hard not to set these up in all my front windows tonight!

JUST ONCE????

ha!



disembodiedvoice said:


> If they only charge you for one you could always just keep the others and make money by selling the rest at half price ! Noooo that would be wrong, so so wrong. but still I would buy one lol


----------



## mikeem99

has anyone bought the skeleton devil yet??

I am curious to know what sound byte it has? and to see if it is comparable to the one what the one I purchased says.


----------



## Tannasgach

disembodiedvoice said:


> I'm thinking about that Reanimated Monster guy, I don't have any use for him this year but I already have Dr . Shivers but don't have a monster and think this guy looks pretty good.


Did they re-release the "Reanimated Corpse"!? I see the pic of him on the website but I can't find the product. A couple years back, after searching everywhere for him, I put an ad in the forum's wanted to buy section and another member sold him to me. I love him, he is huge! He's wire frame so there's no bulk to him and his shoes are cheap plastic but his face is great. He doesn't say any corny phrases, just sways back and forth and grunts and groans. His eyes light up and when the bolts on his head light he screams/groans.

Here he is in action:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nHUQErtsew

Here's mine one year as the proprietor to Frank-n-Stein's BBQ Pit.









and as the carnival Beast Tamer









How much are they wanting for him?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Love your pics of him and especially the Carnival Beast Tamer one. Good reuse of him. Yes HD has him for $149.


----------



## Tannasgach

Is it the same one? Could you provide a link please, I can't find him on the website.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sorry, I had to switch devices. He's under Indoor Decorations:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-75-in-Reanimated-Corpse-5123199/206766576


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Tannasgach said:


> Did they re-release the "Reanimated Corpse"!? I see the pic of him on the website but I can't find the product. A couple years back, after searching everywhere for him, I put an ad in the forum's wanted to buy section and another member sold him to me. I love him, he is huge! He's wire frame so there's no bulk to him and his shoes are cheap plastic but his face is great. He doesn't say any corny phrases, just sways back and forth and grunts and groans. His eyes light up and when the bolts on his head light he screams/groans.
> 
> Here he is in action:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nHUQErtsew
> 
> Here's mine one year as the proprietor to Frank-n-Stein's BBQ Pit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as the carnival Beast Tamer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much are they wanting for him?


Love him ! glad to see he could be used in many different ways than just a mad lab. I think I will get that little bugger.


----------



## Tannasgach

Thanks GOS, I have no idea how I kept missing him. Yup, he's exactly the same. You'll going to love him disembodied voice!


----------



## Ditsterz

Zero items are shown in stock at the two nearby hd stores. I hope this stuff shows up soon. It seems like the things I want to get say in store only. It is hard to wait.


----------



## Renfield

Has anyone ordered the Martha Stewart Apothecary Eyeglasses online? I want them but having trouble pulling the trigger on that price, sight unseen! http://m.homedepot.com/p/Martha-Stewart-Living-18-5-in-Apothecary-Eyeglasses-9715700830/300126869


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J-Man

Renfield said:


> Has anyone ordered the Martha Stewart Apothecary Eyeglasses online? I want them but having trouble pulling the trigger on that price, sight unseen! http://m.homedepot.com/p/Martha-Stewart-Living-18-5-in-Apothecary-Eyeglasses-9715700830/300126869
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is pricey although it's a big item at 37.5" wide. You can always return it to any HD store if you don't like it.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Renfield said:


> Has anyone ordered the Martha Stewart Apothecary Eyeglasses online? I want them but having trouble pulling the trigger on that price, sight unseen! http://m.homedepot.com/p/Martha-Stewart-Living-18-5-in-Apothecary-Eyeglasses-9715700830/300126869
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Renfield, I haven't seen it in person but several other sites are selling it as well, under a Bethany Lowe collection. Here is a pic of it with other items from the collection , sort of gives an idea of the size.


----------



## Paint It Black

The apothecary glasses are featured in the Bethany Lowe Design catalogue, pages 2 and 3. Not sure why Home Depot is able to label it Martha Stewart.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Maybe Martha Stewart is their vendor for it?

BTW I checked out a few items last night that were in limited quantity in my nearby stores and then checked them out again this morning. All but one store now has 0 or 1 left in stock and the rest of the 21 stores in my area say it can be delivered to the store within a short time frame. I think everyone is ready to pounce on this stuff. If people don't go online to see what's available to order for shipping to home or the store, I think they will miss out on a lot of what's available.


----------



## Windborn

Our HD doesn't have their display out yet but they are showing stock in store. I was able to have them pick 6 of the skellies and a projector from the back for me!


----------



## JLWII2000

I pulled the trigger on a skeleton horse....all your guys fault.  I have to wait until late August for it to ship according to the website.


----------



## hermit4099

Just ordered the horse skeleton. As advertised its on backorder. I just hope that I Really get one. Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Water heater maintenance guy came for a scheduled yearly check up today. Water heater is in our garage so we got up early and moved the built horse we had stored there from last weekend out to our front porch (out of view of people from street). And wouldn't you know it, before hubby could get outside to meet him at his truck, he rings the doorbell. Hubby answers the door and the maintenance guy says "horse looks like he needs to be fed". I can hear all the comments from people come halloween already! Sure some will be doozers. So after the guy leaves, we head back to the porch to do an experiment for me on adding a rider. Not sure yet how he will be supported, if I use this full head mask it makes the CB skeleton top heavy. Might have to get creative with tall rebar coming up the horse's rib cage and under the warrior's clothing. That or plan for something much lighter in weight. However in 90+ degree heat, figure this is a problem to ponder another day.  

Anyway here's what my jungle native warrior, who will be standing guard protecting the jungle encampment (with all the ToT candy), _may_ look like. Will play with a few masks and wigs as we get closer. Very curious to see what others decide to do with riders on their horse and how you approach the issue of securing them.


----------



## halloween71

Mine was backordered till 25th i got it in three days.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BTW after posing the rider on the horse, we broke him down and packed him away for storage in the garage. What a breeze taking him apart with the tool. Seriously very little time to disassemble. Looked at the staged photos I took when we first unpacked him to see how his head fit in the rib cage and such in the box and got everything back inside there, no problems. Big relief!


----------



## HaunterMom

To all the people who have their Home Depot skeleton horse...
Is it possible to pose him standing on his rear legs?
Are the back legs movable to allow this or are they in a fixed position?
Thanks!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I'd consider him to be fixed position. Someone here with welding and all kind of other creative skills might cut his bones apart (which have steel rods in them) and rearrange his structure and create extra support for that type of a pose, but unless you are one of those people consider him in a fixed standing pose as you see him.


----------



## hermit4099

Just got the news my horse is on backorder. No date was given yet. Keeping good thoughts.


----------



## Malicious

Arrgh So now HD has the headless horseman as well. Looks like it's the same one cvs had last year. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...th-Jack-O-Lantern-Head-4302-72089HD/206762922

They also have a cool gemmy chainsaw with a moving blade and sound for a reasonable price!

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-Animated-Rusty-Chainsaw-with-Sound-and-Lights-55578/206054241


----------



## lilibat

AH! I ordered the horse. I hope I don't find a lot more MUST HAVES this year.


----------



## CJSimon

Picked up my horse (Pony Stark) at HD Friday night. We opted for store pickup because our UPS drivers will not leave deliveries on the porch. The box was a bit too big for our Hyundai Accent, so we just pulled it out of the box and transported it in the back seat.
















Of course we had to assemble him as soon as we got home. As has been noted by others, he is huge. And relatively easy to assemble/disassemble. 

I think the cats like him.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

CJSimon said:


> Picked up my horse (Pony Stark)


Bwahaha! "Pony Stark" is an awesome name!


----------



## J-Man

CJSimon, LOVE the pics of your cats, I think they found a new playground!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

I saw the chainsaw at At Home on Saturday for $29.95. It wasn't with the Halloween section, though, it was up near the cashiers with the Star Wars buckets.



Malicious said:


> Arrgh So now HD has the headless horseman as well. Looks like it's the same one cvs had last year.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...th-Jack-O-Lantern-Head-4302-72089HD/206762922
> 
> They also have a cool gemmy chainsaw with a moving blade and sound for a reasonable price!
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-Animated-Rusty-Chainsaw-with-Sound-and-Lights-55578/206054241


----------



## LurkerNDdark

I'm a little late crawling out from under my rock and visiting this forum. However, I needed some inspiration to start working (or finishing) this year's projects. And what do I find? A horse skeleton! I've always wanted a pony, and this one won't need to have his stable cleaned. Seriously, though, I have been wanting a horse skeleton to go with the rest of the menagerie. The horse is backordered, so he won't arrive until the end of the month. That's okay, I need to find a place to put him anyway.


----------



## Serpentia

"PROOF THAT PONY STARK HAS A HEART!"




...... please don't kill me, lol. 

These pix make the cockles of my heart go squish.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Someone may have already said this regarding the next "big thing" we hope they release in skelly critters but I wouldn't mind having a Dragon , either standing or sitting. Sort of like either one of these.


----------



## Serpentia

....."Hmmm. I bet if I jumped high enough, I could catch that light cord and make this horse go crash in the night!!" 

Other cats: "WHAT TIME DO WE DO THIS?!!!" 

3 am: *CRASH*


----------



## RCIAG

What is the string hanging out of Pony's mouth?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Serpentia said:


> ....."Hmmm. I bet if I jumped high enough, I could catch that light cord and make this horse go crash in the night!!"
> 
> Other cats: "WHAT TIME DO WE DO THIS?!!!"
> 
> 3 am: *CRASH*



LOL exactly what I was thinking. That cat doesn't care about that horse, he's diggin' that dangling cord.


----------



## Serpentia

lilibat said:


> AH! I ordered the horse. I hope I don't find a lot more MUST HAVES this year.


Girl you ain't jokin. I'm already over budget.


----------



## Serpentia

RCIAG said:


> What is the string hanging out of Pony's mouth?


I imagine its the switch for his glowing eyes and sound effects. 

Bet CJ's cats wanna check those out too. At 3 aM.  I know mine would.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

It's the Try Me button that activates the eyes and horse sounds. It's detachable.


----------



## halloween71

Malicious said:


> Arrgh So now HD has the headless horseman as well. Looks like it's the same one cvs had last year.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...th-Jack-O-Lantern-Head-4302-72089HD/206762922
> 
> They also have a cool gemmy chainsaw with a moving blade and sound for a reasonable price!
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-Animated-Rusty-Chainsaw-with-Sound-and-Lights-55578/206054241


I got the horseman and im sure he is the one from cvs..I really like him.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

halloween71 said:


> I got the horseman and im sure he is the one from cvs..I really like him.


He is. It's nice HD added him as a prop to order this year because he goes so well with the horse. Smart on the part of their Halloween buyer. CVS did offer better pricing on him when they had him in store. He was one of their Hot Deals so discounted to begin with and that was before coupons and sales. But if you missed out on him a few years back, I suspect HD or ebay are the only places to get him this year when you really want to make the most of the horse. I can't see many people wanting to part with him if they bought him before. He's great quality. I think there's going to be lots of horses and HH out there on Halloween night!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

ordered the horse! So excited to finally get a skeleton rider horse combo on the yard. Now all I need is a scythe. Hoping they have excess and they go on sale after, I am going to be corpsing...


----------



## The Joker

Sorry, don't have time to read through all the pages in hopes of finding it.  Can anyone tell me how big the box is? Just curious if I should have this delivered to the store instead of my house. Thanks!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Can someone measure the circumference around the head and jaw (mouth)? I am going to fit a bridle to this and need to know what size that head is.


----------



## Ghouliet

Lil Ghouliette bought me a seasonal Window FX Projector Animated Window Display Kit. I am not quite sure how I will go about hooking it up but I assume it will come with directions. Can't wait to see it in action on my house.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Gosh, I wish I could drive over to all of your yards where you are going to be displaying these horses this year! The prop is wonderful & I love it too, but we really don't have a place for it and it's not in our budget this year anyway. As Halloween gets closer, we are going to have to have a thread titled "How did you display your horse?" so that you can all add photos & the rest of us can oohhh & aahhh!
> 
> GoS - hopefully you can appreciate this odd sense of humor, but I did find this - http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Horse-drawn_submarine
> LOL!



Jenn&MattFromPA, had to come back to revisit your post and the link provided and give a shout out to you. I was in a Goodwill today and saw a pair of Scuba Fins for cheap, thought of that second photo linked there, so bought them! Now just to get a giant inflatable innertube for his neck, I have a scuba mask and snorkel already. Also found at that Goodwill a State of Hawaii decorative license plate to put on my parked car on Halloween night. Just seemed like destiny. Will go great when I do a "Skeletons just want to have fun on the beach at night....with their horse" haunt. Even have big Eyeball Beach Balls coming soon . Thanks for an easy haunt theme down the road using my horse again!










BTW now that our landscaping in finished I could always have a few skeletons climbing our mule palms (they look like coconut palms) and tossing down a few coconuts.


----------



## Windborn

I couldn't stand it any longer - had to assemble mine! Was playing with lighting tonight. Kinda eerie!

LOVE the skeleton, GoS! We have a skellie in a rocking chair that we display at various times through the year. This is his most recent costume!


----------



## Serpentia

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 
Imagine if you hit him with some uv reactive paint this horse is gonna ruuuuuule


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

I always wanted to plumb in the fogger through the nostrils. I feel compelled to move the head and neck... Also need to solve the standing thing.


----------



## whichypoo

I really think I need one of those horses so many different things you can do... mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Forhekset

Windborn said:


> View attachment 286425
> 
> I couldn't stand it any longer - had to assemble mine! Was playing with lighting tonight. Kinda eerie!


Sweet lighting, what kinda bulb are you using?


----------



## ChrisW

Received my AtmosFX projector yesterday. For the price I am very pleased. I went ahead and bought the Jon Hyers USB animation collection as well.
I haven't set it up with the projection screen yet, just testing it out on a wall.


----------



## Malicious

HD has free shipping to home right now on a lot of Halloween items for purchase of 45 $ or more ( lot of sold out stuff already too!)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Free shipping over $45 is part of their regular online policy. Amazon does something similar. Always a nice option and a lot of the props are over $45. I took advantage of the free ship on the horse and really glad I did. Really big box. 

Yeah things that were stocked in the stores have been snatched up quickly. Most stores in my area only had a few of each to begin with. I don't see a horse anywhere at HD in my area and the wolf who seems to be very popular is only available in store in at a few locations and many list it as limited stock which is like maybe 1. Many of the items have only been available to order online, like the Cloaked Devil or Headless Horseman (you can tell by whether the item has a Store SKU or not). Still great to be able to order these props even if not carried in the store.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

GoS: What is the Cloaked Devil that you mentioned above? Don't remember seeing that on the HD website.


----------



## Forhekset

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> GoS: What is the Cloaked Devil that you mentioned above? Don't remember seeing that on the HD website.


Probably this guy here I reckon.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...ed-Cloak-with-Pitch-Fork-6330-72045/206762925


----------



## halloween71

selfie with my hd passenger.


----------



## Big Mouth Billy Bass

Rockstar Graphics said:


> I didn't see a thread started for this year, so I figured I'd start one up.
> 
> Just got off the phone with Home Depot and they didn't have any info on their Halloween merchandise shipment. I called both my local store and their customer care line. Unfortunately, they also couldn't tell me if the poseable skeleton would be part of their line-up for this year. Based on last year's thread, it looked like things started popping up around mid August. Now that I own a home, I'm at HD almost daily so I'll keep checking.
> 
> In the meantime, I did see this video on YouTube for HD in Canada, which shows similar things we've seen before here in the US:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this video is accurate, looks like the poseable skeleton will be back, but this year it looks like it's got light up eyes? Or maybe that's just in Canada? We shall see.
> 
> ETA: **Noting that this video is from Canada**


That skeleton with the light-up eyes is called Bony Tony or Standing Microphone Skeleton. He will be sold at stores such as Spirit Halloween and At Home this year as well. Also, he is created by Gemmy Industries Corp.


----------



## bingo666

Home Depot has a lot of new stuff, check under indoor Halloween decorations, and lots of stuff is showing available in stores.


----------



## Ghouliet

ChrisW said:


> Received my AtmosFX projector yesterday. For the price I am very pleased. I went ahead and bought the Jon Hyers USB animation collection as well.
> I haven't set it up with the projection screen yet, just testing it out on a wall.


Let me know how it turns out. Did you get the Hon Hyers USB animation collection at Home Depot too?


----------



## jb1sb2

Well Lowes beat Home Depot putting out their halloween! My store has theirs out.


----------



## Jezebel82

Has anyone noticed they now have a purple only F&I light?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-10...LED-Purple-Light-Stake-2-Pack-73101/206851983

Looks like last year's version but without the pink that everyone hated. I just ordered me one and waaaaaay too much other stuff.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I've been debating on what type of modifications for my bony ponies. I wanted to corpse them, maybe even make them into Thestrals. Husband said I should go minimum this year since they are new and add things through the year to keep them fresh. I rotate props as well.

I decided to just add some hair and paint them for blacklight. Very happy with the outcome. I'll post night photos when it gets dark. May even sneak one out in the yard for distant shots. 

So happy with the Wildfire paint. You would never guess they are painted in daylight, but wow they glow! I dry brushed them for the most part. I want to see how well they show up from down the street before I add any more paint.

Will post tonight with my findings!


----------



## Jezebel82

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I've been debating on what type of modifications for my bony ponies. I wanted to corpse them, maybe even make them into Thestrals. Husband said I should go minimum this year since they are new and add things through the year to keep them fresh. I rotate props as well.
> 
> I decided to just add some hair and paint them for blacklight. Very happy with the outcome. I'll post night photos when it gets dark. May even sneak one out in the yard for distant shots.
> 
> So happy with the Wildfire paint. You would never guess they are painted in daylight, but wow they glow! I dry brushed them for the most part. I want to see how well they show up from down the street before I add any more paint.
> 
> Will post tonight with my findings!


I was not familiar with Wildfire paint but I just looked it up and that soundsawesome. Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Godcrusher

Has anyone purchased this reaper? He looks pretty good and has decent review.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-6-ft-Animated-Lurching-Reaper-5124341/205836742#customer_reviews


----------



## TheNextMartha

I own the lurching reaper. For the money, really good. 

Worth it and I recommend it.


----------



## DvlsToy

I've been stalking my local HD since the skull bottle openers came out. It's been a good month since they showed in stock, yet no one could find them. Finally today someone that actually worked in the department they were in, was willing to help. He found them in a few minutes, still in the case, on the top shelf of overstock! A month! So I grabbed a few.

As I was leaving I turned around, seeing how helpful he was, and asked about Halloween stuff. He got that grin we all do and responded its in the back but not scanned in yet! Woo hoo!


----------



## Godcrusher

TheNextMartha said:


> I own the lurching reaper. For the money, really good.
> 
> Worth it and I recommend it.


Thanks. I think I will pick this one up.


----------



## Penumbra

I plan on getting the Lurching Reaper this year, he sold out way too fast in my area last season so I never got a chance.


----------



## EventCityMall

Do you, or anybody on this post/thread can respond if in their experience and general area where they live, do Home Depots "normally" carry Smoke/Fog machines or any other Special FX equipment for sale? Thanks


----------



## Forhekset

EventCityMall said:


> Do you, or anybody on this post/thread can respond if in their experience and general area where they live, do Home Depots "normally" carry Smoke/Fog machines or any other Special FX equipment for sale? Thanks


Don't believe I've ever seen a fogger actually in a HD brick & mortar store, but they're selling one on their website that's available for in-store pickup. Looks exactly like the one I bought at Target a few years ago.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-400-Watt-Metal-Fog-Machine-5724042/205836765

Only other "fx" items Home Depot might carry in store are the fire and ice lights or mini projection lights, if those qualify as "fx".



Jezebel82 said:


> Has anyone noticed they now have a purple only F&I light?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-10...LED-Purple-Light-Stake-2-Pack-73101/206851983
> 
> Looks like last year's version but without the pink that everyone hated. I just ordered me one and waaaaaay too much other stuff.


I wish they were selling this as a single light as well instead of only in a 2-pack. You're right though, I bought the purple/pink one last year to test it out and the pink ruined it.


----------



## J-Man

Penumbra said:


> I plan on getting the Lurching Reaper this year, he sold out way too fast in my area last season so I never got a chance.


Just an FYI, TheXmasLights.net has this for $79 with $5 shipping.
http://thexmaslights.net/72-in-animated-lurching-reaper.html


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I do order stuff online but my feeling about animated props is sometimes it's better to buy those locally so if you have a problem with a part not fitting, damaged or just not working you can return it easily. Shipping things back can get really costly on big props.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I am planning on ordering that Reaper as a surprise for my DH. He loves props that have mouth movement & I think he'll be thrilled that this one lurches forward unexpectedly. I liked it myself but after reading the positive feedback here, it further inspired me to grab it. We're visiting some family soon & I'll order it when I get back so as not to have to worry about it being delivered & sitting on our step.


----------



## jb1sb2

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I am planning on ordering that Reaper as a surprise for my DH. He loves props that have mouth movement & I think he'll be thrilled that this one lurches forward unexpectedly. I liked it myself but after reading the positive feedback here, it further inspired me to grab it. We're visiting some family soon & I'll order it when I get back so as not to have to worry about it being delivered & sitting on our step.


You both will love it! He is pretty fantastic for the price!


----------



## Jezebel82

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I am planning on ordering that Reaper as a surprise for my DH. He loves props that have mouth movement & I think he'll be thrilled that this one lurches forward unexpectedly. I liked it myself but after reading the positive feedback here, it further inspired me to grab it. We're visiting some family soon & I'll order it when I get back so as not to have to worry about it being delivered & sitting on our step.


I have to second that, you'll both love him!! I got him last year and his sensor worked amazingly. Scared myself and several other family members accidentally a few times when I set him up in our storage room.


----------



## HalloScream

I just ordered the skeleton wolf. I should have him by next week.


----------



## Restless Acres

J-Man said:


> Just an FYI, TheXmasLights.net has this for $79 with $5 shipping.
> http://thexmaslights.net/72-in-animated-lurching-reaper.html


Have you actually ordered anything from them? I looked into that site previously and looks like it could be a sham. No CC's, probably originates in Eastern Europe...


----------



## lilibat

Mine shipped. Poor thing has too go straight into the garage no room in the house right now to build him.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Here are some photos of my horses. One is before I applied hair. I still haven't had a chance to take them outside to do a wide shot. I bought blond hair extensions and dyed them silver. Then I soaked them in some watered down paint. I took off the bony tail and replaced it with one I made with hair. I'll post a photo of my hearse as well. I think my team will look great leading my hearse this year. I haven't decided what I"m going to do with the hearse. I'm thinking of adding a version of my weeping lady. I would give her the same blacklight paint treatment.


----------



## Vsalz

I didn't think I'd like the hair, but that looks amazing. Looks like my Phantom may be getting a rug.


----------



## Forhekset

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Here are some photos of my horses. One is before I applied hair. I still haven't had a chance to take them outside to do a wide shot. I bought blond hair extensions and dyed them silver. Then I soaked them in some watered down paint. I took off the bony tail and replaced it with one I made with hair. I'll post a photo of my hearse as well. I think my team will look great leading my hearse this year. I haven't decided what I"m going to do with the hearse. I'm thinking of adding a version of my weeping lady. I would give her the same blacklight paint treatment.


Your horses are going to look badass with that hearse.


----------



## halloween71

pumpkinprincess said:


> here are some photos of my horses. One is before i applied hair. I still haven't had a chance to take them outside to do a wide shot. I bought blond hair extensions and dyed them silver. Then i soaked them in some watered down paint. I took off the bony tail and replaced it with one i made with hair. I'll post a photo of my hearse as well. I think my team will look great leading my hearse this year. I haven't decided what i"m going to do with the hearse. I'm thinking of adding a version of my weeping lady. I would give her the same blacklight paint treatment.


awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## halloween71

HalloScream said:


> I just ordered the skeleton wolf. I should have him by next week.


mine came in with a broken neck...I ordered another one they gave me 10 percent off.Just waiting on ups to pick up the broken one.


----------



## JaCk

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Here are some photos of my horses. One is before I applied hair. I still haven't had a chance to take them outside to do a wide shot. I bought blond hair extensions and dyed them silver. Then I soaked them in some watered down paint. I took off the bony tail and replaced it with one I made with hair. I'll post a photo of my hearse as well. I think my team will look great leading my hearse this year. I haven't decided what I"m going to do with the hearse. I'm thinking of adding a version of my weeping lady. I would give her the same blacklight paint treatment.
> ]


Wow, pumpkinprincess! They look amazing! I love the black light effect. Just curious, which Wildfire paint did you end up using? I thought about ordering the invisible white clear color, so you can't see the paint during the day (http://www.wildfirefx.com/wildfire_...&eq=&key=it&desc=WildfireInvisibleClearColors). But darn that paint is expensive...I just want to make sure I order the right one. Great job again!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

pumpkinprincess the horses look great but that hearse is the cats behind ! I love it, did you make it ?


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

It's Optical White paint.

Yes, our hearse is fully collapsible and stores flat for the most part. My husband made it for me years ago. We only bring it out if it goes with the theme.


----------



## HalloScream

halloween71 said:


> mine came in with a broken neck...I ordered another one they gave me 10 percent off.Just waiting on ups to pick up the broken one.


That sucks Halloween71. Hopefully won't have any issues.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Generally HD has some of the lowest prices on some of the halloween items, but not always. Don't know if this has been mentioned already but if you have a Big Lots near you they have the Fuse Box for $5 less. They are a great prop.


----------



## LurkerNDdark

I have a horsey, I have a horsey! 

Not the best packing job in the world. The box rattled, and the backbone was bulging the upper seam, but Specter the Wonder Horse seems to be intact. I thought the instructions and little tool was missing, but they turned up tucked under a box flap on the bottom.

As much as I love Pumpkinprincess' fluorescent version, Specter will be as is for this year, then spiffied up next year. It will be like getting a new prop.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I saw the Animated Rat in the Potato Chip Bag HD has online to order and have been thinking about it since I saw it. I couldn't resist and ordered 2 today. I'll switch out one of the bags to be something different. When I do my carnival theme I want the kids to pass the ticket booth and walk down a brick alley way past graffiti and peeling posters for the carnival, kind of trashy and littered look, dim lighting, with rats and cats hanging out there. I have 2 Morbid cats from a few years ago that are triggered to meow and screech and really thought these rats in the bags would be the perfect accessory for little movement. Probably have SH's Uncle Charlie hanging out in the Alley too. 

If you like these guys, they are only available online. There's a video on their site showing the little guy feasting away. Kmart has something similar (similar pricing) but instead of a chip bag they are eating halloween candy. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...Bag-with-Sound-Effects-4302-16353HD/206762927


----------



## whichypoo

just wondering how many horses we have all gotten together.. I have 1


----------



## Nox Eterna

I have 1 



whichypoo said:


> just wondering how many horses we have all gotten together.. I have 1


----------



## Vsalz

One horse

I adore that rat in a chip bag. Bought it at Walgreens 2 years ago. My favorite "unnoticed" prop that always brings the biggest surprised screams.


----------



## JLWII2000

I got my horse today. BUYER BEWARE, be on the lookout for two left feet or two right feet. I got two left feet but I whittled the insert down and reversed the ball spring insert to make it work. I am guessing they cheaped out and went with one mold for the front feet so no need to ask for another leg.


----------



## JLWII2000

*Two left hooves*

sorry my computer posted twice.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

JLWII2000 said:


> I got my horse today. BUYER BEWARE, be on the lookout for two left feet or two right feet. I got two left feet but I whittled the insert down and reversed the ball spring insert to make it work. I am guessing they cheaped out and went with one mold for the front feet so no need to ask for another leg.


We put ours together and I don't think we had that problem. Not sure we paid close enough attention. I'll have to look at his feet in my photos as he's already back in the box. Did need to file down 2 pieces of plastic edging so the plug would fit into the metal, no big deal to do though. 

With your height he looks like a pony!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Duplicate post for me too. I have this problem sometimes and don't think I'm doing anything wrong.


----------



## JLWII2000

Ghost of Spookie said:


> We put ours together and I don't think we had that problem. Not sure we paid close enough attention. I'll have to look at his feet in my photos as he's already back in the box. Did need to file down 2 pieces of plastic edging so the plug would fit into the metal, no big deal to do though.
> 
> With your height he looks like a pony!


If you didn't have to reverse a ball spring you should be good. I think both legs are only one mold but I could be wrong.


----------



## Godcrusher

JLWII2000 said:


> I got my horse today. BUYER BEWARE, be on the lookout for two left feet or two right feet. I got two left feet but I whittled the insert down and reversed the ball spring insert to make it work. I am guessing they cheaped out and went with one mold for the front feet so no need to ask for another leg.
> 
> 
> View attachment 287781


The Gargoyle looks pretty great.


----------



## acutermints

Canadian tire on line has the poseable skeleton with the light up eyes. 3 AA battaries. fairly cheep. If u buy on line they will hold it in the store for pick up or transfer to a closer store if yours has none


----------



## acutermints

I have been lookng all over for the horse,,,where did you find it???


----------



## JLWII2000

acutermints said:


> I have been lookng all over for the horse,,,where did you find it???


I bought it online here:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...-Standing-Skeleton-Horse-6342-86676/206802721

By the way, on top of coupon matching when I placed the order they gave me another 10% off for the leg issue. Works for me! $160.


----------



## JaCk

Hey all, I've been seriously thinking about the Bony Tony animated skeleton (http://m.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-5-ft-Life-Size-Animated-KD-Bony-Tony-with-Mic-70467/207107606) for a while now, and I finally decided to pull the trigger. I wanted a prop for my graveyard scene, so I could interact with the ToTs in real-time. The mouth movement isn't the best compared with other talking skulls, but it's great for the price point of $89. I posted a review over on my YT channel if anyone is interested. Overall I'm happy with it for the price.
https://youtu.be/7ABItQYivq8


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Does he have a mic that you plug in or is it hard wired? Reason I ask is I wonder if you could just plug an mp3 player into him or if a hack like the one done by OpenTrackRacer on the White haired Gemmy spirit ball would work and you could then hook it up to a mp3 player as another alternative. He's really just a talking head with a body and actually his head looks like one of the Gemmy talking skulls.


----------



## JaCk

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Does he have a mic that you plug in or is it hard wired? Reason I ask is I wonder if you could just plug an mp3 player into him or if a hack like the one done by OpenTrackRacer on the White haired Gemmy spirit ball would work and you could then hook it up to a mp3 player as another alternative. He's really just a talking head with a body and actually his head looks like one of the Gemmy talking skulls.


Yes, there's a plug in mic that comes with it, which is ok quality, but yes it looks like a standard input on the back of the skull. I would think you could input an mp3 player, but I didn't try it yet. The speaker is located on the top/back of the skull, and it's neither the loudest nor the best quality speaker. I would also think about hooking it up to a better speaker, but I'm not quite sure how to do that yet. Maybe: mic-->good quality speaker-->split output to back of skull for input.


----------



## J-Man

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Does he have a mic that you plug in or is it hard wired? Reason I ask is I wonder if you could just plug an mp3 player into him or if a hack like the one done by OpenTrackRacer on the White haired Gemmy spirit ball would work and you could then hook it up to a mp3 player as another alternative. He's really just a talking head with a body and actually his head looks like one of the Gemmy talking skulls.


I don't have one of these but based on the review, the jaw sync doesn't seem to be all that great. For mp3 player use, you'll get much better response with one of my Jemmy Talk boards which will work with any motor driven talking skull. Menards has a good one for $15.


----------



## JaCk

J-Man said:


> I don't have one of these but based on the review, the jaw sync doesn't seem to be all that great. For mp3 player use, you'll get much better response with one of my Jemmy Talk boards which will work with any motor driven talking skull. Menards has a good one for $15.


Interesting, J-Man --- not a topic for this thread, specifically, but I'm curious, do you have more info on the Jemmy Talk board? Maybe a link and info about how one would modify a motor driven talking skull? Feel free to pm. Thanks!


----------



## J-Man

JaCk said:


> Interesting, J-Man --- not a topic for this thread, specifically, but I'm curious, do you have more info on the Jemmy Talk board? Maybe a link and info about how one would modify a motor driven talking skull? Feel free to pm. Thanks!


You can find the thread here:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/145976-new-gemmy-talking-skull-board.html


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

All of these talking skeleton props could use better controls and sometimes audio, but for the average home haunter out there if they could just add an mp3 or other audio out device to it, it would be a big, cheap upgrade for really no extra cost and open up lots of possibilities for display like the skeleton doing a slow reading of a halloween story. JaCk, if you get a chance could you try testing the jack out and seeing if it works this way? Thanks.

My last Home Depot purchase, 2 rats in potato chip bags, is due to arrive later today. I've watched the HD video of the prop and am excited to be getting them.

Delivered. I like!


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru

Will the gemmy jack in the box baby face be a canada exclusive?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

On Saturday I noticed the Reanimated prop was listed online for 129.98. I thought he was more than that. He's one of those props I've looked at a few times. We were busy this weekend and I forgot to ask you guys about it. I took a screen shot however of it so know I wasn't imagining it. Today while surfing some other site, an HD ad popped up featuring Reanimated and I noticed his price was 149.00. Just checked the website and sure enough he's 149.00 now. I wasn't aware HD randomly did temporary price drops on these guys. I do know if the price ends in .00 it's regular price and then there's a code for .99 or .98 and such. Sorry I didn't mention this on Saturday but if you have a prop you've had your eye on you should check back on it often...and report here if it gets marked down...duh!


----------



## JaCk

Ghost of Spookie said:


> All of these talking skeleton props could use better controls and sometimes audio, but for the average home haunter out there if they could just add an mp3 or other audio out device to it, it would be a big, cheap upgrade for really no extra cost and open up lots of possibilities for display like the skeleton doing a slow reading of a halloween story. JaCk, if you get a chance could you try testing the jack out and seeing if it works this way? Thanks.
> 
> My last Home Depot purchase, 2 rats in potato chip bags, is due to arrive later today. I've watched the HD video of the prop and am excited to be getting them.
> 
> Delivered. I like!


GoS: Well, I recorded a voice memo on my phone and plugged it into the skull, and it worked great to trigger the jaw movement. It does require rather loud input levels to trigger the jaw movement, so I needed to really annunciate each word in the recording. Again, it's not the most responsive jaw movement, but it will work great for my home haunt. I'm planning to use the mic and interact in real-time with ToTers. Thanks to J-Man, I'm also interested to see if I can mod some other cheap talking skulls for playback of MP3 files.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Must-see Modification to HD Horse*

In case you don't wander over to the Prop Section, you guys _need_ to see what Scubaspook has done with his poor horse. He's turned it from ordinary to extraordinary:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...n-animated-skeleton-horse-10.html#post1870249


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Ahem, my brother alerted me to this. Seems to be last years atmofear package, loaded with their effects and an 1800 lumen projector for 70.00 plus window scrim

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Seasonal...imated-Window-Display-Kit-75050-THD/206770956


----------



## Kemp Sparky

Awesome! Thanks, LittleBlue, I've been looking out for one of those kits to be affordable for a long time. Just grabbed one!

I wonder if any of you fine people have seen this guy in person: 63 in. Poseable Vampire with Stand (can't post links yet, but he's on the home depot site)

I was considering getting him to use for my cauldron creep this year, since he's only $10 more than the pose-n-stay I was going to get and he has sound effects with jaw movement. The thing I'm curious about is...what _are _the sound effects? I tried to hunt down a video of the prop in action, but no dice.


----------



## Renfield

LittleBlueBMW said:


> Ahem, my brother alerted me to this. Seems to be last years atmofear package, loaded with their effects and an 1800 lumen projector for 70.00 plus window scrim
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Seasonal...imated-Window-Display-Kit-75050-THD/206770956


I wish they would have included a better projector on the package. I would have been willing to pay a bit more. [emoji53]


----------



## halloween71

LittleBlueBMW said:


> Ahem, my brother alerted me to this. Seems to be last years atmofear package, loaded with their effects and an 1800 lumen projector for 70.00 plus window scrim
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Seasonal...imated-Window-Display-Kit-75050-THD/206770956


it looks cool!!!


----------



## halloween71

wow is all I can say!!!I need him in wv to make mine move lol


----------



## HexMe

Do any other skeleton horse owners think the black support stand would be necessary for a 6 - 7 hour display?


----------



## MeScaryGirl

HexMe said:


> Do any other skeleton horse owners think the black support stand would be necessary for a 6 - 7 hour display?



I would say "yes".
It is included for a reason. 
I know it takes from the look. But better than taking a chance of it breaking.
I will be using mine.

You could always but a small prop in front of the stand to hide it (well, a little bit) ........lol


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

The stand is a must. My husband is also going to attach staked rebar on the inside of each leg with clear zip ties. We get lots of wind and keeping them upright is going to be a challenge.


----------



## nosefuratyou

Went to HD for painting supplies ( non Halloween related) and they were just putting out the Halloween stuff. Needless to say I was a bit delayed. Did not buy anything but will probably go back tomorrow for a closer look.


----------



## Neuf350Z

My local HD (Leominster, MA) was setting up their Halloween display today. I wasn't able to take any photos due to the chaos surrounding the area. They had about 8 people buzzing around a bunch of boxes and shelving and all of them looked beyond annoyed. I didn't dare poke around.  No worries, I need to go back again this week so I'll check everything out later.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

Tonight, maybe an hour ago i happened to see Home Depot's on-line ad for their boney horse! Shipped free or come pick it up?


----------



## jb1sb2

This is what happens when I get a 15% all items on a single receipt and I find out our HD has their Halloween out!


----------



## Ditsterz

Wasted time going to local home depot today. They had stock out but claimed it wasn't for sale for a few days. Yet they sold one of the beware tombstones earlier today. So since they don't want my money I went to a different hd store and picked up my most wanted items. Heres some pics:


----------



## Barbie K

I think it's time for a Home Depot visit! Hope my store is fully stocked like yours.


----------



## Windborn

Our HD had theirs out as well! Only took one pic but did bring someone home with me!















It was a good bit bigger than I thought! Will probably cover the red light with some tape to reduce the Rudolph look


----------



## RCIAG

Just went to a HD & they only had out a few things but the boxes of other stuff was just sitting there, unopened, mocking me.


----------



## Therewolf

Your Home Depot has alot more than mine did. Was looking for a BlueTooth tombstone speaker I saw last year, did not find it. I did find that they have the 5' pose-able skeleton for $30, best price I've found yet


----------



## jb1sb2

Fyi: for those who want to buy the howling skeleton wolf , go to CVS! They are only $29.99 there!


----------



## Forhekset

Windborn said:


> View attachment 300882
> 
> It was a good bit bigger than I thought! Will probably cover the red light with some tape to reduce the Rudolph look


I bought the longhorn skull as well. Didn't realize he had the red/pink light when I ordered him, but it looks kinda cool in the dark anyway. I'm gonna pay HD a visit tomorrow and stock up on cheap charcoal and hope that my store has their Halloween stuff out.


----------



## JaCk

It's really exciting to see the Halloween stuff coming out at more and more locations! My local HD finally brought out the display yesterday. I'm really impressed with the huge selection they have on display compared to last year. They even have the horses out!








I'm also really impressed with HD's animated figures this year. I put together a video showing some of my favorite ones from HD:
https://youtu.be/oZqJcW8apHs


----------



## screamqueen2012

bahahaha i just christened our home depot, pulled the first stuff off the shelve..........now i looked forever for the frank there years ago and dug deep to buy him used, the new ones a bit smaller in size...the witch, oh shes great girls.........she flew home with me....setting her up now and outside they have pottery pieces of cats, witchheads, pumpkin something else, i got the cats to go by my front door............im taking back the big gargoyle to homegoods, the gargoyle at home depot, i love it....omg love love... then the fire and ice lights, go check them out fast. they have different bulbs to put in your light fixtures....and the flicker on and off, and a different one with blood splatter..........overall i think homedepot has some good things and not alot of junk mixed in.......


----------



## Neuf350Z

Anyone else finding that their local HD isn't carrying the poseable skeletons?


----------



## Therewolf

Rockstar Graphics said:


> Anyone else finding that their local HD isn't carrying the poseable skeletons?


Not around here. I've been to two HD and they both have the 5'' bucky, best price around $30. Not quite so good on the Skeleton Wolf $40. CVS has it for $30.


----------



## chaney

Grabbed these guy yesterdays. Sort of a Blow Mold crossover!


----------



## Forhekset

This was the scene at the Home Depot I just went to during lunch. Man, it's like Christmas when you walk into a store and see the shelves chock full of Halloween stuff.









I ended up with some pathway markers, some shelf sitters, a 4' animated talking witch, a pillow that says "BOO", a wooden Trick or Treat sign, and I also got the purple fire & ice lightbulb to plug into my porch light. Should create a cool effect on the porch, I hope.

I might go back and get that giant scarecrow in the picture if I can talk myself and my wallet into it. They had some nice Halloween wreaths as well for $15 each, plus a bunch of fall/harvest stuff that was nice. Overall I was pretty impressed with HD's selection. Like someone else said, lots of nice, reasonably priced stuff and not a whole lot of junky looking items.


----------



## Skeletoncrew

OMG .. Y'all stop it! 
I don't need a horse, I don't need a horse, I don't need a horse! 
What the hell am I going to do with a horse?


----------



## halloween71

Finally got my broken skelly wolf picked up.Two phone calls and two weeks of waiting.
I did order a projector.I have three good projectors and several dvds but it is a hassal to set everything up and put it up daily.So I figured this would work for days I don't wanna lol


----------



## creeeepycathy

y'all don't forget to use your military I.D. for 10% off (always) at Home Depot. (And Lowes)

This includes active duty, retired, and their dependents.


----------



## DvlsToy

Mine finally had everything out. My 3 year old had a ball. Amazingly we were the only people in that area... I grabbed a projector to try out. The 2 pack of skulls that I swear was cheaper last year and a steer skull. Had to argue a bit to get another. The one they had out had the try me button stuck. Customer service told me "it'll be fine" nah... I want one that hasn't burned its batteries up already. So they had one out on the shelf but 7 more in overstock "somewhere" yea, took em 15 minutes but I got one that worked!


----------



## JLWII2000

Does anyone know how much the tall pumpkin headed scarecrow figure is?


----------



## chaney

I believe the pumpkin headed scarecrow is $169.00 I watched your costco gargoyle review...I should of ordered one and none to be had in stores in the mid west.


----------



## J-Man

JLWII2000 said:


> Does anyone know how much the tall pumpkin headed scarecrow figure is?


It's called the Harvester. $169
http://m.homedepot.com/s/Harvester?searchtype=text&NCNI-5


----------



## LairMistress

Skeletoncrew said:


> OMG .. Y'all stop it!
> I don't need a horse, I don't need a horse, I don't need a horse!
> What the hell am I going to do with a horse?


I figured out how to solve my problem with (not) buying the horse. Take the SO to HD, pretending that I don't know that Halloween is "already" out (shhh, he's not a Halloweener, he doesn't know it NEEDS to be out now). Hug said horse skeleton, using sad puppy dog eyes and say "Remember when I said that I wanted a pony?" (he always asks me what I want as a gift for birthdays and holidays, and I never know, so I answer "a pony!")

It probably won't work, but it's worth a shot.  I do need to go pick up a projector. Ugh, I hate spending money!


----------



## ghostbust99

Home Depot Canada will have some exclusives from Gemmy such as a ghost with Donna the Dead's audio, crawling feet and that creepy baby head in a box. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKe0Ery1rLM https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgDv2GxnR_M https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkZAp0kaOzE


----------



## creeeepycathy

LairMistress said:


> I figured out how to solve my problem with (not) buying the horse. Take the SO to HD, pretending that I don't know that Halloween is "already" out (shhh, he's not a Halloweener, he doesn't know it NEEDS to be out now). Hug said horse skeleton, using sad puppy dog eyes and say "Remember when I said that I wanted a pony?" (he always asks me what I want as a gift for birthdays and holidays, and I never know, so I answer "a pony!")
> 
> It probably won't work, but it's worth a shot.  I do need to go pick up a projector. Ugh, I hate spending money!



Hilarious! Hope it works!!!  

btw-- my 'pony' just shipped. yay!! 
Unfortunately, my kiddo does not share my enthusiasm for the horse. She does not understand how it fits into my theme. My 'theme' is skeletons... how does it not fit?


----------



## halloween71

They also have cheap skellys creepycathy..29.00 for 5ft one.


----------



## Skeletoncrew

LairMistress said:


> I figured out how to solve my problem with (not) buying the horse. Take the SO to HD, pretending that I don't know that Halloween is "already" out (shhh, he's not a Halloweener, he doesn't know it NEEDS to be out now). Hug said horse skeleton, using sad puppy dog eyes and say "Remember when I said that I wanted a pony?" (he always asks me what I want as a gift for birthdays and holidays, and I never know, so I answer "a pony!")
> 
> It probably won't work, but it's worth a shot.  I do need to go pick up a projector. Ugh, I hate spending money!


Crossing my fingers for you Lair Mistress! Sounds like a good plan  

Does anyone know if the horse can be posed in a rearing position or if it's pretty much meant to be on all four feet? I've been mulling it over and I do have a really good place for it, but just trying to decide if I want to pull the trigger . 

Also the trio of witches look interesting, has anyone beefed them up and redressed them ? I'd love to see pics if so


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

The horse won't be moved unless you cut it apart. 
Got the projector set they are selling, the first one had a bad fan which caused a black spot to grow in the center. The second one runs great. Good thrown, resolution, and brightness. Great deal with Atmosfear FX preloaded, a screen, and tripod, all for 70


----------



## halloween71

I am impressed with the projector.I have three good ones but the plug and play impressed me.


----------



## JLWII2000

This may sound stupid but I'm a little upset that my skeleton horse came in a plain flimsy box when the one at the store is nice and has a large graphic showing the horse on it. Is that petty?


----------



## LurkerNDdark

JLWII2000 said:


> This may sound stupid but I'm a little upset that my skeleton horse came in a plain flimsy box when the one at the store is nice and has a large graphic showing the horse on it. Is that petty?


Maybe UPS/Fed-Ex/whoever didn't want to be seen delivering dead horses to people's houses.


----------



## jb1sb2

I totally walked by the horse at Home Depot today and ended up buying another one...... note to self stay out of HD untill the horses are gone!


----------



## jb1sb2

JLWII2000 said:


> This may sound stupid but I'm a little upset that my skeleton horse came in a plain flimsy box when the one at the store is nice and has a large graphic showing the horse on it. Is that petty?


If it bothers you too much, return it and buy it at an HD storefront. You can return the ordered ones in store.


----------



## Restless Acres

jb1sb2 said:


> If it bothers you too much, return it and buy it at an HD storefront. You can return the ordered ones in store.


No, I'm with you. Perhaps 50% of my enjoyment of Spirit props come from the awesome design of the boxes. These props spend 11/12ths of their lives (or more if they don't come out every year) and if the box is plain, blearrggghhh. But if it's in a colorful Spirit box it has some soul.


----------



## RCIAG

I finally got to see one of these horses in person & they are pretty awesome but it makes me sad that they had to put "Please don't sit on the horse" type of sign on it. 

HD has really stepped up its Halloween game in the last 2 years.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

JLWII2000 said:


> This may sound stupid but I'm a little upset that my skeleton horse came in a plain flimsy box when the one at the store is nice and has a large graphic showing the horse on it. Is that petty?



Stopped in HD to pick up the Steer Skull that I had ordered online. First time in the store with Halloween set up. They had the horse set up, which I think was smart because people could see how impressive a size he was for the money. Looking at the boxes I saw in my store (2 on the floor) I didn't think they looked better. It's just a brown box like the shipped one with a big label slapped on it. I took a few photos at HD and here's the horses in the boxes. The top of the upper one looks like what mine did when UPS delivered it, that plus it had a hole in it which I'm sure happened during shipment. I guess you could take a high res picture of the front and print it out and slap it on your box LOL. It is nice to see what's inside something at a glance so from that aspect I understand. 










I haven't opened up and assembled the Steer Skull yet so no idea on the quality. Kind of like the fact that it's in 3 pieces for storage. Spent a little time looking at things and pushing buttons. I will say that I was actually disappointed in the quality of the materials on a lot of HD's props. Everything from the skeletons, to the big props, the little guy props to the howling wolf. The plastic looked really cheap to me, didn't like the aging on it and I probably saw more jagged exposed plastic seams on the props than I ever remember seeing in a store like Spirit. The wolf definitely didn't look like a Crazy Bonez prop which I have thought are pretty good quality. The witch trio was small as others have mentioned and I have to say I was disappointed in Reanimated who I had been thinking I'd love to pick up after a few paychecks. I know props are all pretty flimsy these days but he had on the cheapest vacuform black shoes I've seen. For $150 I would have expected at least decent hard plastic shoes. The Scary Peepers being sold at HD are less expensive than what GR was selling the guy one for but he was a much higher quality at GR, latex I think. These looked vacuformed. Having bought a GR one I guess I got spoiled.


----------



## RichardG

Has anybody saw the projectors in their stores? I haven't been able to get to mine yet to see if they have a display. I know they are selling it though lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Godcrusher

RichardG said:


> Has anybody saw the projectors in their stores? I haven't been able to get to mine yet to see if they have a display. I know they are selling it though lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw them at one of the stores near me. They have a big shelf full but they dont have one playing to check the quality.


----------



## Pat-f

*Horse skeleton*

Look what I just found at Home Depot! 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...-Standing-Skeleton-Horse-6342-86676/206802721


----------



## Eric_Edwards

Mine had 12 of the horses and one built looks solid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardG

Godcrusher said:


> I saw them at one of the stores near me. They have a big shelf full but they dont have one playing to check the quality.


Thanks. That's what I wanna see/hear is the quality. Checking online they say mine has them in stock as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therewolf

After much internal debate over the Greyhound or the Wolf, I had to put it to a vote to my boys (15 &18) ... and the vote was unanimous... The Greyhound! So need to pick up 3-4 skeletons plus the Greyhound. Plan is to have one 'walking the dog', one riding a motorcyle, one pushing the wheelbarrow, and maybe one playing a piano.


----------



## Therewolf

WOOHOO! Girlfriend went to HD with me to get some yard stuff, asked her opinion on the Greyhound or Wolf. Not only did she pick the Greyhound... SHE BOUGHT IT FOR ME! How awesome is that! Frees up the budget to get all regular skeletons I need. Curious to see how my real dog reacts to the skeleton one.


----------



## Restless Acres

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Stopped in HD to pick up the Steer Skull that I had ordered online. First time in the store with Halloween set up. They had the horse set up, which I think was smart because people could see how impressive a size he was for the money. Looking at the boxes I saw in my store (2 on the floor) I didn't think they looked better. It's just a brown box like the shipped one with a big label slapped on it. I took a few photos at HD and here's the horses in the boxes. The top of the upper one looks like what mine did when UPS delivered it, that plus it had a hole in it which I'm sure happened during shipment. I guess you could take a high res picture of the front and print it out and slap it on your box LOL. It is nice to see what's inside something at a glance so from that aspect I understand.
> 
> 
> 
> "I haven't opened up and assembled the Steer Skull yet so no idea on the quality. Kind of like the fact that it's in 3 pieces for storage. Spent a little time looking at things and pushing buttons. I will say that I was actually disappointed in the quality of the materials on a lot of HD's props. Everything from the skeletons, to the big props, the little guy props to the howling wolf. The plastic looked really cheap to me, didn't like the aging on it and I probably saw more jagged exposed plastic seams on the props than I ever remember seeing in a store like Spirit. The wolf definitely didn't look like a Crazy Bonez prop which I have thought are pretty good quality. The witch trio was small as others have mentioned and I have to say I was disappointed in Reanimated who I had been thinking I'd love to pick up after a few paychecks. I know props are all pretty flimsy these days but he had on the cheapest vacuform black shoes I've seen. For $150 I would have expected at least decent hard plastic shoes. The Scary Peepers being sold at HD are less expensive than what GR was selling the guy one for but he was a much higher quality at GR, latex I think. These looked vacuformed. Having bought a GR one I guess I got spoiled."[This is part of quote too].
> 
> 
> I am in total agreement with you. The animatronics are very cheap. I bought Reanimated two months ago. He is in the bsmt unopened, along with the Lunging Reaper (I have a horse too, but I at least opened him). HD has at least two grades of props. The lower grade, $70-80, I have no interest in. Their mouths move like nutcrackers and they look super cheap. The higher grade of stuff they have (99-169) is better, no question, but still some of them feel cheaper than the Spirit comparables (though Spirit is getting cheaper quality stuff, too). I saw Reanimated in store and was very disappointed. Maybe in the dark he will be cooler with his bolts (I hope they are like the old prop).
> 
> On the other hand I bought my first inflatable (if you don't count Spirit's Ghost Girl, of which I have three - long story) ever at HD the other day. It's the 12' blacklight ghost and he is freaking awesome! I am contemplating putting him on the roof. I am on the flightpath to Logan and I guarantee planes will be able to see him. I tested him out last night on my second floor deck and I noticed a couple of my neighbors just transfixed staring up at him.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

So seems I am the first to the projector camp. Grabbed a unit and had it shipped, arrived and the fan was broken so it developed an awesome black spot. Exchanged it for a new one and tested it in the set-up I left up from last year. Not bad at all. Plenty bright, good resolution, preloaded with Atmosfear FX, and even a screen. I paid more for a projector last year with half the brightness and resolution. For home use, this is a nice little package deal. I grabbed another today. Still need to fire that one to make sure the fan is good. No idea what the lifespan on the bulb is going to be like or whether replacements will be easily had. As an entry into projections, seems like a no-brainer. 

I have my horse, I need to reassemble him, seems it does not quite go together right so the hip is rotated under, keeping the rear legs from being square.


----------



## Skeletoncrew

Therewolf said:


> WOOHOO! Girlfriend went to HD with me to get some yard stuff, asked her opinion on the Greyhound or Wolf. Not only did she pick the Greyhound... SHE BOUGHT IT FOR ME! How awesome is that! Frees up the budget to get all regular skeletons I need. Curious to see how my real dog reacts to the skeleton one.


Congrats on your new addition! 

If your dog is anything like mine, he's going to do the dog nose/butt meet and greet. Cause dogs, are dogs


----------



## Mapleton Manor

Picked up three 3 foot skeletons at HD this weekend. Going to be thy pigmy cannibals for my Cauldron Cannibal Explorer this year.


----------



## Forhekset

Anyone else notice the lurching reaper went up from $100 to $129 over the weekend? I knew I shouldn't have waited to buy one.... I guess I can take that as a sign that I didn't really need it.


----------



## Therewolf

Forhekset said:


> Anyone else notice the lurching reaper went up from $100 to $129 over the weekend? I knew I shouldn't have waited to buy one.... I guess I can take that as a sign that I didn't really need it.


UGH! I hate having to Halloween on a budget... I just WANT IT ALL!


----------



## Forhekset

Therewolf said:


> UGH! I hate having to Halloween on a budget... I just WANT IT ALL!


I wouldn't buy it now just on principle since I could've saved $29 if I'd bought it a week ago. Oh well.

Also, why was this thread moved to the Props sub-forum? No wonder I couldn't find it earlier. I mean, I know half the thread is about that horse, but still.


----------



## Salt N Burn

My obsession with Halloween has never been a secret, but having to walk away from that horse and feeling physical pain made me realize i should check myself in to an asylum. I am supposed to be on a big "Dave Ramsey" financial plan! I looked at the horse.... Looked at my husband and said, "GET ME OUT OF HERE. I'm like an alcoholic in a bar." The next day he said he wanted to buy it for me. He gave the drunk a drink. My horsey is now in the garage between the bicycles and dirt bikes getting strange looks from passers by. If you give a mouse a cookie, he's going to want some milk to go with it. Now I "need" Home Depot's headless horseman to go with it.... Or another skeleton with a cowboy hat and a rope light lasso over the horns of the $30 Home Depot steer skull. We're gonna need a bigger yard...


----------



## chuckb0004

I love this horse and the price is not that bad. I have been looking to add a horse to my hearse for years but could never afford one until now. I just finished working on him (Mr. Ed) this weekend.


----------



## RichardG

Stopped by Home Depot today and saw him in person. Man how I do like it. And it was the last one at this store. My store never even got them. 

And there was a defect as his mouth didn't move like it should have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisW

I am very impressed with how much Home Depot has for Halloween this year. A good assortment including some nice props at prices much more reasonable than Spirit. 
We bought the raising Phantom, marked $169 - compared to $229 at spirit. But, because there was only one, a floor display, I asked for a discount. They gave me 25% off! Yippee!
There were three horses, but I just don't see using one, and don't plan on scalping them on ebay. Plus we already bought the big Stay-Puft Marshmallow Man at Lowes...and a projector...and...FearFX...and...


----------



## ChrisW

LittleBlueBMW said:


> So seems I am the first to the projector camp. Grabbed a unit and had it shipped, arrived and the fan was broken so it developed an awesome black spot. Exchanged it for a new one and tested it in the set-up I left up from last year. Not bad at all. Plenty bright, good resolution, preloaded with Atmosfear FX, and even a screen. I paid more for a projector last year with half the brightness and resolution. For home use, this is a nice little package deal. I grabbed another today. Still need to fire that one to make sure the fan is good. No idea what the lifespan on the bulb is going to be like or whether replacements will be easily had. As an entry into projections, seems like a no-brainer.
> 
> I have my horse, I need to reassemble him, seems it does not quite go together right so the hip is rotated under, keeping the rear legs from being square.


I ordered the pre-loaded projector online and am satisfied for the price. Funny, but there weren't any at either of our local home Depots.


----------



## Therewolf

Has anybody used of of these image projectors? I'm considering the Skeleton one, as it matches my growing theme. I think it would look good for when the Lab (aka my garage) is closed. Just not sure how well it looks in the real situation.


----------



## Salt N Burn

I bought the ghost one last year. I was impressed by it. I shine mine on the garage and I will probably get another one. It's one of my favorite decorations. Works great on a garage door, but the ghosts disappear on anything black.


ChrisW said:


> I ordered the pre-loaded projector online and am satisfied for the price. Funny, but there weren't any at either of our local home Depots.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Decided my skellie horse needs to be refinished. Anyone point to a tutorial on getting a better skeleton finish onto plastic?

Also my HD had two horses and the next day they were gone... not even by my hand


----------



## jb1sb2

LittleBlueBMW said:


> Decided my skellie horse needs to be refinished. Anyone point to a tutorial on getting a better skeleton finish onto plastic?
> 
> Also my HD had two horses and the next day they were gone... not even by my hand


No idea on paint. But yes if you see a horse and want it, BUY IT NOW! Those things are galloping right out of the stores as soon as they hit the floor here!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Forhekset said:


> I wouldn't buy it now just on principle since I could've saved $29 if I'd bought it a week ago. Oh well.
> 
> *Also, why was this thread moved to the Props sub-forum? No wonder I couldn't find it earlier. I mean, I know half the thread is about that horse, but still.*



I completely agree Forhekset. It should go back to the way it was. There was the General Discussions Home Depot shopping thread which covered the horse purchasing and a bunch of other stuff, and separately in this Prop Section there was the Home Depot Horse thread. There are many people who only go to the General Discussion thread area of the board because they buy decor and ready-made props, mostly don't intend to modify them like the Prop Section people do and now they have NO Home Depot thread to post to. The posts there tend to be more conversational. Prop Section people in the past have expressed they only hang out in this section and want more of the technical DIY talk about modifying the props. 

We maintained two separate thread areas in past years for Costco shopping and Costco skeletons for example. Bad move especially as we are now in September and some people will come to the forum for the first time, hang out in the General Discussion shopping area and may never see this thread along with the comments member shoppers intended to help out fellow shoppers.


----------



## Godcrusher

Forhekset said:


> I wouldn't buy it now just on principle since I could've saved $29 if I'd bought it a week ago. Oh well.
> 
> Also, why was this thread moved to the Props sub-forum? No wonder I couldn't find it earlier. I mean, I know half the thread is about that horse, but still.


I agree. $29 is not alot but still a 30% increase that Im not willing to pay. I even drove around to 4 different HD looking for it over the weekend. Oh well might just settle for the CVS one this year.

And this thread should be moved back to General Halloween with the rest of the 2016 store threads.


----------



## Penumbra

I am disappointed by the Lunging Reaper's price increase, I was planning to pick it up after having missed out on it last year but every little bit of extra money adds up quick, I think I may just have to settle with the one at Costco.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

RCIAG said:


> I finally got to see one of these horses in person & they are pretty awesome but it makes me sad that they had to put "Please don't sit on the horse" type of sign on it.
> 
> HD has really stepped up its Halloween game in the last 2 years.


For all who have the skeleton horse, RCIAG's comment above is worth noting as a potential concern re: mischievous neighborhood kids and/or oblivious parents.

Yes, HD's offerings last year were great (still bummed that I had missed out on getting the full-size creepy bobblehead butler  ), but this year's are even better.


----------



## Forhekset

Has anyone been able to check out the CVS reaper in person? Does he move at all, or just talk? He's $60 if I'm remembering RichardG's pictures from the CVS thread correctly. Seemed like a pretty good deal. I got a killer deal a couple of years ago on the headless horseman from CVS after Halloween - they were selling him for $80 and I only paid $30.

I may also just wait and try my luck with the lurching reaper when HD starts putting Halloween stuff on sale, if they have any left.

Also, I'm glad to see that this thread is back in the general forum, where it belongs.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Anyone who sees the horse in person (including a kid I would think) would easily recognize that it is not a solid statue that could be climbed on. I've built mine and saw the one in my store when I went to pick up the steer skull, and there's_ no way_ you could hold it and climb on it. Sure the sign was placed to avoid kids (and maybe some adults!) touching it and knocking it over. The horse instructions also say something similar about it's use just I assume to CYA so to speak.

I too was happy to see this thread back in General Discussion. Thanks to who ever made the move.


----------



## Forhekset

WELP, after hemming and hawing for a couple of months, I bought the last skeleton horse at my local Home Depot. Figured I'd better pull the trigger and not procrastinate like I did with the reaper. I knew back in July that thing was going to go fast.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Congrats on the horse, sorry about the reaper. I've noticed that the sale prices only last for a few days and then go back up to reg. pricing at this point in the season. Still 2 months more or less til halloween so understandable. I know that my closest store has the horse listed as call first and just about every other store in my vicinity only has 1 listed or the majority say call. I wonder if the stores will keep restocking for awhile. HD is still taking orders online for delivery to your house (by Sept. 12) so still an option for those who can't find one in a store close to them. I wonder how many horses will get sold this year.

At some point we'll rebuild our horse so I can figure out some type of a saddle-type setup to anchor a rider on to him. If anyone has a method to secure a skeleton rider, love to see how you're doing it.


----------



## halloween71

LittleBlueBMW said:


> So seems I am the first to the projector camp. Grabbed a unit and had it shipped, arrived and the fan was broken so it developed an awesome black spot. Exchanged it for a new one and tested it in the set-up I left up from last year. Not bad at all. Plenty bright, good resolution, preloaded with Atmosfear FX, and even a screen. I paid more for a projector last year with half the brightness and resolution. For home use, this is a nice little package deal. I grabbed another today. Still need to fire that one to make sure the fan is good. No idea what the lifespan on the bulb is going to be like or whether replacements will be easily had. As an entry into projections, seems like a no-brainer.
> 
> I have my horse, I need to reassemble him, seems it does not quite go together right so the hip is rotated under, keeping the rear legs from being square.


I bought the projector to.I have three other ones but I like how compact and the plug and play aspect.
Downloaded youtube downloader and pulled some amazing stuff off youtube including scenes from sleepy hollow.Put them on a usb drive.


----------



## Forhekset

The horse is now showing as in-store only for me. Most stores in my city still have 1 or 2 available (and one store has a whopping 5).


----------



## LairMistress

I haven't checked our store online, but there were no horses, no projectors, and no wolves today. Those were the only items that I intended to purchase, but I didn't see anything else noteworthy, either, aside from the lifesize figures. I was disappointed. At least they had the heavy duty magnets that I needed for a project.


----------



## Serpentia

The Other Half dragged me into Home Depot today to cheer me up after a heartrending situation involving our visiting a cat we had fostered who is up for adoption in the local PetSmart [it was definitely the right thing to do, but a little teary and heartrending nonetheless. Said cat is doing well. I just miss her]. 

So, we're in HD and they have more Halloween stuff than anyone else locally, except Michael's....? And amongst the stuff they have, is this *life-size* light up LED steer skull.









IT IS GORGEOUS and will be up at my house all year. It is NOT motion activated, light stays on till you switch it off. $29.99 and grab one before they are gone. My store had four - well.... three now. I will post a picture taken after dark, later or tomorrow. This is really, really cool. Grab you one now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sorry about your cat. I do understand how hard that can be. Went through similar situation decades ago due to what developed into severe allergies. Later encounters with people's cats became an asthma trigger. And I loved my cats, all strays. Always wanted a cat since I was little (dad had allergies to them), so was hard to give them up. And even married someone who had and loved cats. arhhhh. Hugs.

I like my Steer Skull. Picked it up with the thoughts of using it as part of a Haunt Sign one year. Nice that it comes with it's own lighting and it's a nice size.


----------



## Barbie K

Home Depot was finally stocked!


----------



## Misfit Ghoul

Trying to decide between the 6 ft. animated grim reaper and the animated reaper with the candy tray.. ugh this is tough..


----------



## Serpentia

I love this thing!!


----------



## Serpentia

I was really impressed with their whole setup. That dragon inflatable is really neat. I don't do inflatables, but if I did he'd be the one. Dragon phone, also interesting.


----------



## Halloweeeiner

I bought the 6ft lurching reaper 2 weeks ago, I absolutely love it. I got it for $99, now the price jumped to $129


----------



## Scarecrow1006

So I recently noticed a price drop on these two last I checked they were about $135. Does anybody own either of them? I saw the Reaper in person yesterday but he wasn't on.


----------



## Godcrusher

Scarecrow1006 said:


> So I recently noticed a price drop on these two last I checked they were about $135. Does anybody own either of them? I saw the Reaper in person yesterday but he wasn't on.
> View attachment 311106
> View attachment 311114


The reaper I saw in the store and it was activated. I thought it was pretty cool with the wing movement but the sound was real low so I couldnt really hear what it was saying.


----------



## Dinobuzz

I think I may get the howling wolf.... well, I let hubby know that's what I'd like for my birthday... LOL! Anyone else get him? If so, do you like him?

On another note, Dragon phone? Does anyone have a pic?


----------



## jb1sb2

Dinobuzz said:


> I think I may get the howling wolf.... well, I let hubby know that's what I'd like for my birthday... LOL! Anyone else get him? If so, do you like him?
> 
> On another note, Dragon phone? Does anyone have a pic?


Wolf is worth buying, I love him. But try to find him at CVS if you can. He is $29.99 there! This phone?


----------



## Dinobuzz

jb1sb2 said:


> Wolf is worth buying, I love him. But try to find him at CVS if you can. He is $29.99 there! This phone?


Thanks! We don't have CVS but will be using a gift card to get him!  That phone is pretty cool... I collect dragons so this may be worth looking into! Could you imagine a large dragon skelly?


----------



## jb1sb2

Dinobuzz said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf is worth buying, I love him. But try to find him at CVS if you can. He is $29.99 there! This phone?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! We don't have CVS but will be using a gift card to get him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That phone is pretty cool... I collect dragons so this may be worth looking into! Could you imagine a large dragon skelly?
Click to expand...

You are welcome! Sure is. That would be awesome! If you talk about it enough it will problably happen like the horse and snake did!


----------



## panther93

Does anybody know if Home Depot has orange colored light bulbs for Halloween? They had plenty of the red and green light bulbs for Christmas, so I am just wondering if they have one for Halloween.


----------



## Forhekset

panther93 said:


> Does anybody know if Home Depot has orange colored light bulbs for Halloween? They had plenty of the red and green light bulbs for Christmas, so I am just wondering if they have one for Halloween.


Yeah, they've got a variety of colors, both led and CFL. I bought a couple of purple ones this year.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Philips-60W-Equivalent-Orange-A19-LED-Light-Bulb-463232/206923102

Also, I noticed the price on the headless horseman dropped from $129 to $99...I guess it probably happened around the same time the price on the lurching reaper went up.


----------



## chuckb0004

There are several ways to make plastic bones look more realistic. The easiest way is to spray paint small sections black or brown and immediately wipe off with a cloth. You could latex over the plastic and stain to get more depth or latex then tissue paper then latex again to get a skin type effect. Then there is always amber shellac mixed with black paint. I have used all these methods with good results.


----------



## Salt N Burn

I have to say, my OCD is itching looking at my skeleton horse's head. Horses don't have ear bones.... And they don't have nostril bones. The elongated nose holes in a horse skull play a huge part in a horse skull's creep factor. Has anyone altered their horse's skull to look more realistic? I'm considering taking a dremel to him...


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

It is not a great head but those ear keep tack on!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

And kids probably expect the horse to have ears. It may not be authentic but it helps make the animal more recognizable by the younger ToTers (and maybe some of the older ones who haven't taken anatomy class or lived on a farm). Personally I wouldn't bother. A few people have complained about the human skeletons with the wrong leg bones as well as many of the other skelly animals with bone issues.


----------



## Salt N Burn

Very true. I do this for the kids, after all. You talked me out of it 


Ghost of Spookie said:


> And kids probably expect the horse to have ears. It may not be authentic but it helps make the animal more recognizable by the younger ToTers (and maybe some of the older ones who haven't taken anatomy class or lived on a farm). Personally I wouldn't bother. A few people have complained about the human skeletons with the wrong leg bones as well as many of the other skelly animals with bone issues.


----------



## Therewolf

The Wolf and greyhound have similar 'fleshy' features on the skull, and feet. While these are certainly not realistic for a skeleton, they do certainly add the appearance and make the figures more recognizable. It's a small trade off for the overall effect. I seriously doubt anybody looking at these in a display will complain.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane

We stopped in to our local Home Depot today to look at flooring and I snuck a look at their Halloween items. I didn't see the horse skeleton so I assume someone bought them already.

I loved the resin tombstones but some of them have glitter?! Just not my cup of tea. Tempted to buy it and remove the glitter somehow.

Does anyone have any experience with the Window FX Animated Window Project Kit? It come with a projector, some fabric and a sd card preloaded with 12 scenes. I was super tempted as it was only 70 bucks. Seemed like a great deal for a jumping off point. Here's the link for it.


----------



## Kemp Sparky

I bought the Window FX kit. I love it. The projector is by no means top of the line, but it looks great in the window. When I was testing it, the people who were visiting were in awe of it. I like some of the videos that come with it, and will be putting the "beckoning beauty" in my display for this year. In the future, I will be making my own videos for it. I was looking around for inexpensive projectors to create Halloween illusions, and most of them were $50 or above, many of which were lower quality than the projector in this kit, so I think it's a good value. Also, this projector doesn't need to be hooked up to a computer or dvd player, just an SD card or flash drive. Handy for easy setup.


----------



## Jottle

Serpentia said:


> View attachment 310914
> 
> 
> I was really impressed with their whole setup. That dragon inflatable is really neat. I don't do inflatables, but if I did he'd be the one. Dragon phone, also interesting.


Does it look relatively easy to get access to the led's on this? It's a fantastic looking prop in terms of realism with the lights off, but I'm not a huge fan of the led color scheme.


----------



## halloween71

hopelesslyinsane said:


> We stopped in to our local Home Depot today to look at flooring and I snuck a look at their Halloween items. I didn't see the horse skeleton so I assume someone bought them already.
> 
> I loved the resin tombstones but some of them have glitter?! Just not my cup of tea. Tempted to buy it and remove the glitter somehow.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the Window FX Animated Window Project Kit? It come with a projector, some fabric and a sd card preloaded with 12 scenes. I was super tempted as it was only 70 bucks. Seemed like a great deal for a jumping off point. Here's the link for it.


Its awesome.


----------



## Muffy

Salt N Burn said:


> My obsession with Halloween has never been a secret, but having to walk away from that horse and feeling physical pain made me realize i should check myself in to an asylum. I am supposed to be on a big "Dave Ramsey" financial plan! I looked at the horse.... Looked at my husband and said, "GET ME OUT OF HERE. I'm like an alcoholic in a bar." The next day he said he wanted to buy it for me. He gave the drunk a drink. My horsey is now in the garage between the bicycles and dirt bikes getting strange looks from passers by. If you give a mouse a cookie, he's going to want some milk to go with it. Now I "need" Home Depot's headless horseman to go with it.... Or another skeleton with a cowboy hat and a rope light lasso over the horns of the $30 Home Depot steer skull. We're gonna need a bigger yard...


Oh it's nice to see someone is as crazy as me! I'm the same way, I get so excited standing that close to some of these props. I was the same way today as I trotted into Home Depot to buy the steer skull and low and behold there was>>>>> THE HORSE, in all its glory, exposed completely in the main middle aisle. How could I go home without it? I had too.....hubby was waiting in the truck and I knew the big boxes from Grandin Road were getting delivered today. Bon Voyage my dear horsey....I shall return! We had plans a few years ago and talked about building a hearse, I brought 18 real wagon wheels from in front of my cafe, they formed a fence line, brought them from Nebraska because I just could not part with them. Perfect for a hearse.


----------



## Serpentia

BWA-HAHAHAHA I LOVE THIS THING









The other half was complaining that we should wait till after Halloween and score him half off or whatever. 

Me: "This wont MAKE it till Halloween. There's four in the store, I bet they don't make it till October first." 

After seeing it on the wall lit up, the other half wants to buy another one. Preferably on sale, but ".... yeah, it would be cool to have two of those." 

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Salt N Burn

My experience with Home Depot, (I go huge on Christmas, too... As contrasting as that is) is don't wait for the 50% off sale. Everything good goes out of stock in stores and online QUICK. I'm always having to sign up for the "in stock again" emails way before the holiday. Home Depot has a lot of hot ticket items that avid decorators try to get their hands onto year after year without luck. People are rabid for them all over the Internet.. You can't buy straight from the manufacturers, either. I've tried... And they are tired of getting emails from people like me judging by the tone of their replies!, Serpentia, I will be jealous of your steer head and wishing I had grabbed one off the shelf like you did in a couple weeks! Hehe


----------



## Salt N Burn

Hahaha. I love it!! I literally started clawing my husband and almost climbing up him like a cat to a tree saying, "oh my God, oh my God" 400 feet from the horse. I hope you get your horsey! I have been on Craigslist trying to find wagon wheels so I can turn my husband's dirt bike trailer into a temporary coffin hauler (don't tell him).


Muffy said:


> Oh it's nice to see someone is as crazy as me! I'm the same way, I get so excited standing that close to some of these props. I was the same way today as I trotted into Home Depot to buy the steer skull and low and behold there was>>>>> THE HORSE, in all its glory, exposed completely in the main middle aisle. How could I go home without it? I had too.....hubby was waiting in the truck and I knew the big boxes from Grandin Road were getting delivered today. Bon Voyage my dear horsey....I shall return! We had plans a few years ago and talked about building a hearse, I brought 18 real wagon wheels from in front of my cafe, they formed a fence line, brought them from Nebraska because I just could not part with them. Perfect for a hearse.


----------



## Muffy

Well I took the advice of some of you guys here and odered the FX projector online along with an extra tape , also ordered that white projector they have with the spooky faces and a really good price on the 5 ft. skeletons so I bought 3. Thanks for the advice on the projector.


----------



## Kemp Sparky

Salt N Burn said:


> Hahaha. I love it!! I literally started clawing my husband and almost climbing up him like a cat to a tree saying, "oh my God, oh my God" 400 feet from the horse. I hope you get your horsey! I have been on Craigslist trying to find wagon wheels so I can turn my husband's dirt bike trailer into a temporary coffin hauler (don't tell him).


That would've been me, if my Home Depot hadn't sold out of them before I even got there! I was looking forward to at least seeing him in person. Alas...


----------



## Kemp Sparky

Oh, if anyone was curious about the 63" poseable vampire skeleton I asked about earlier, I took a chance and bought him. I took a video in case anyone else was considering buying him but couldn't find out what he does. ^.^

At $10 more than one of the static skeletons, I'm happy with him. At $20 more, I might not have been, so I'm glad I didn't order it before the price dropped. I was disappointed he doesn't say anything about blood, since I'm going to have him stirring a cauldron of blood. ;-)

His four phrases are: 

"Welcome to this home, it is wonderful to be in a house so full of life." 

"It is lovely to see so many beautiful choices, I mean, guests." 

"I really do enjoy pets, especially cats, they are delicious." 

"I'm so glad you decided to stop by for a bite."


----------



## halloween71

usb stick pulled from youtube on my ceiling in daytime with my phone.


----------



## halloween71

Im very happy with everything from hd this year.


----------



## LairMistress

Actually, Shopko online has cheaper skeletons, that are very similar to Home Depots. You can see them in the Shopko thread. They're offering a $10 off coupon if you sign up for their emails, too. I bought two for less than $45.


----------



## Kemp Sparky

Any chance of a link? I can't seem to find any skeletons other than the 36" skellies for $14.99, and the "Life Size Poseable Skeleton" for $49.99, perhaps the price on the life size one just went up?


----------



## Saki.Girl

I bought the gravekeeper excited for him to arrive


----------



## halloween71

Night video with hd projector


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Question for those who have any of the various Whirl-A-Motion lights: How large can it project the images before getting too blurry (and at what distance would that happen)?

The in-store demo only throws the image maybe 5 or 6 inches, so can't really tell.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Forhekset said:


> Anyone else notice the lurching reaper went up from $100 to $129 over the weekend? I knew I shouldn't have waited to buy one.... I guess I can take that as a sign that I didn't really need it.


Yeah, I for sure noticed. I'm really disappointed about it. I had put off ordering it because we were away on vacation & I didn't want it delivered while we were gone. I preferred not to pick it up in store because I've always got my two little ones with me & home delivery was much more convenient. But now with the price increase ~ this may not be what I pick up for my husband this year. Really bummed since the feedback here was really good on it.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Question for those who have any of the various Whirl-A-Motion lights: How large can it project the images before getting too blurry (and at what distance would that happen)?
> 
> The in-store demo only throws the image maybe 5 or 6 inches, so can't really tell.


Answered my own question. Had to go to Home Depot today for other household reasons, and looked at the boxes, which state that it can project up to 20' distance. 

Decided to buy one of the orange-and-green JOL/Happy Halloween Whirl-A-Motion lights. Tested it out briefly inside my garage when I got home. Easily projected 20' and at a good size (2 or 3' wide JOL face and words), such that it will be quite visible to TOTs in the neighborhood. (Will be projecting on the side of my house, which has light grey siding.)


----------



## MamaGrizzly

I got the projector and love mine. Now I need to figure out how to get the fold lines out of the scrim without damaging it. Also, I'd like to put it inside a haunt and visible on both sides. Wondering how to work all that out, but happy with the product. Hopefully it won't burn itself up because I'm going to be having to leave it running for hours.


----------



## Forhekset

MamaGrizzly said:


> I got the projector and love mine. Now I need to figure out how to get the fold lines out of the scrim without damaging it. Also, I'd like to put it inside a haunt and visible on both sides. Wondering how to work all that out, but happy with the product. Hopefully it won't burn itself up because I'm going to be having to leave it running for hours.


I would think you'd be able to steam the wrinkles out of that thing without messing it up. I just use a white fabric shower curtain with my projector. Mine's up in a second story window so the wrinkles in my curtain don't really show up.


----------



## ironmaiden

In regards to the Window FX projector, personally I've decided to keep this unit. We set it up this past weekend, used my larger camera tripod for height and stability and went outside to watch the show.
Perhaps it is because we are amatures at this projection stuff but we were impressed by the results.
Honestly if not for the price, availability and Home Depot's generous return policy we wouldn't have even bought it. I wasn't even considering doing anything with projection.

That said I did look at the newer pricey option that AtmosFX is taking preorders on and while it obviously is a better unit, quite frankly I am unimpressed with the included scenes. In fact looking over ALL of their dvds etc I wouldn't buy any of them. I would rather pay less for the projector alone.

Now the included sd card content on the cheapy unit, that I like and on the website I absolutely love the downloadable "Alien Invasion" as well as "Spooky Eyes".
My plan is to run a different video every other night for several hours.

We will use it in an upstairs window, two horizontal ones that are actually side-by-side and make what looks like one larger window. Our house also sits upon a knoll high above street level so anything way up there is not always easy to discern from the road.

I will have to alter my decorating scheme however. That side of the house will need to be kept dark.

Oh well, I try to change things up a bit anyways each year. Particularly Halloween night. Depending on the weather we are able to put out alot of props and even use the fogger that are only set out for those two hours of Trick or Treating.

Next year I can look around for a better projector but at this price point I'll keep it.


----------



## Therewolf

Finally went and got my Skeletons at HD. Got a few looks as pushed out a cart with 4 full skeletons and 2 bags of bones. Still a pretty good haul for under $150. Cant wait to get them setup.


----------



## acutermints

I did pick up another posable skeleton at HD in canada. the howling warewolf bones are very cool but limit of funds. I agree and think that if you can look at home depot first the prices are better and the quality is also better.
I am looking for a good price on Pumpkins for a singing pumpkin display. I went to micheals and they want way too much for a crafters foam pumpkin. the dollar stoors pumpkins are too small. I may be forced to purchace real ones at the veg stand again this year. 
Any I deas?


----------



## acutermints

try the dryer for just a few minutes.


----------



## The Crow 1994

Got a late start this year. Missed out on the horse skeleton. All sold out in the entire district here.


----------



## avgjoefriday

acutermints said:


> I did pick up another posable skeleton at HD in canada. the howling warewolf bones are very cool but limit of funds. I agree and think that if you can look at home depot first the prices are better and the quality is also better.
> I am looking for a good price on Pumpkins for a singing pumpkin display. I went to micheals and they want way too much for a crafters foam pumpkin. the dollar stoors pumpkins are too small. I may be forced to purchace real ones at the veg stand again this year.
> Any I deas?


Hobby Lobby had Funkins 40% off right now as part of their fall discount. They have them as large as 16x20 (69$ before discount)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Scribe

Purchased the projector tonight... For the money and considering this will be my first stab at including one in our display I am impressed. Plan to also use it in a haunted hallway display at a Halloween event we organize at our kid's school. Might also try to use the fireworks video behind an awards table at another event.


----------



## Forhekset

acutermints said:


> I did pick up another posable skeleton at HD in canada. the howling warewolf bones are very cool but limit of funds. I agree and think that if you can look at home depot first the prices are better and the quality is also better.
> I am looking for a good price on Pumpkins for a singing pumpkin display. I went to micheals and they want way too much for a crafters foam pumpkin. the dollar stoors pumpkins are too small. I may be forced to purchace real ones at the veg stand again this year.
> Any I deas?


It won't help you for this year, but I know every year after Halloween people buy tons of the foam pumpkins when places like Hobby Lobby are trying to get rid of them and the prices are marked way down. So maybe keep an eye out and stock up later this year.


----------



## mikeythemars

Picked up an animated cat skeleton at HD last week for $22. This prop is a real sleeper, above average OEM animation and very hackable. I am adding enhancements to him, details on the project are on another post here which is at:

http://http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/89730-what-did-you-find-buy-today-post1920602.html#post1920602


----------



## Conjured Soul

The Crow 1994 said:


> Got a late start this year. Missed out on the horse skeleton. All sold out in the entire district here.


Check again. Yesterday my area was the same way. As of today...09/13/16...there is a ship to store option that wasn't there yesterday.


----------



## Forhekset

Conjured Soul said:


> Check again. Yesterday my area was the same way. As of today...09/13/16...there is a ship to store option that wasn't there yesterday.


Yeah, the stock status seems to change constantly. I panicked and bought one because the store closest to me supposedly only had one left and I didn't want to miss out. Then when I went to pick it up, they had 4 more in the store, right there next to the display model. Online the horse shows up as backordered til 9/25 for me.


----------



## Gail's Wails

Whoa!  Looks like HD is restocking the skeleton horse. Shipping/pick-up at the end of the month.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That's good news for all late comers to the Forum who might not have been in their HD to find out about it and are seeing this. Must be some large breeding farm they have going right now.  I like the other large props ($$) that I've bought this year but have to say the horse holds a special place in my heart. He's just so big and cool and so perfect to eventually go with my CVS HH when I do that theme. Glad more will get a chance to get him.


----------



## Gail's Wails

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc..._Thank_You_2953405-_-product_desc__W526355588


----------



## Cloe

I noticed when I ran in my store for something today they had 3 which weren't there last week. Kind of bummed to see them to be quite honest and they had one set up right by the door. A prop just loses it's appeal I think when everyone has seen it and you hear them commenting loudly when they are here about the price it was. Not everyone stalks Halloween stores or sites but who doesn't have to go to Home Depot for something? That's just my personal opinion for those that don't agree.


----------



## HeathenHeart

The Home Depot by me still had one or two in stock. You can always ask someone at the store and they will order you one which you can come back and pick up. Or you can just order it online.


----------



## mikeythemars

Saw a display horse skeleton at HD while I was there last week picking up their animated cat skeleton (which is a killer deal and will be even better when I am done with the modifications and enhancements I am doing to it). The horse skeleton is impressively detailed. The worst thing I could say about it -- as someone who lives in an equestrian area and is around horses all the time -- is that if it's supposed to represent a full grown horse, it's definitely not to scale. In terms of size, the skeleton I saw in the store was somewhere between a pony and a colt (bigger than the former but smaller than the latter).


----------



## boys5times

My husband is not near as into Halloween as I am....not even close. We live in a small town (pop. 400) and when UPS had my horse skeleton to deliver, my UPS guy ran into my husband at the General Store and said "I have your horse skelton, can I put it in the back of your truck?" My husband looked at him like he was crazy and asked "my what?!". Busted! My husband sent me a text (I was at work) with a picture of the huge box and it said "WTF is THIS?!". ROFL!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

boys5times said:


> My husband is not near as into Halloween as I am....not even close. We live in a small town (pop. 400) and when UPS had my horse skeleton to deliver, my UPS guy ran into my husband at the General Store and said "I have your horse skelton, can I put it in the back of your truck?" My husband looked at him like he was crazy and asked "my what?!". Busted! My husband sent me a text (I was at work) with a picture of the huge box and it said "WTF is THIS?!". ROFL!


Now I'm ROTFLOL! Boy that is not the way to introduce your other to your latest purchase. At least I had the chance to break it to my husband that we had a horse in the garage. Oh I wish we had a video of that first exchange...the one with you and him, maybe not so much.  Well at least you are living and here to tell about it. Bet the UPS man got a good laugh out of it too. They should be sworn to a code of secrecy. Or maybe HD should ship in plain brown boxes. But given the size of it it's still pretty hard not to raise an eyebrow on what's inside. Nothing that big can be inexpensive.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Got the gravedigger very happy with him


----------



## Godcrusher

very cool. What does he say? Does his mouth make that plastic clacking sound when it talks?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Saki.Girl said:


> Got the gravedigger very happy with him


Gravedigger looks really good. Thsnks for sharing these photos.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Godcrusher said:


> very cool. What does he say? Does his mouth make that plastic clacking sound when it talks?


Hey says I have been waiting for you I'm the gravedigger


----------



## Saki.Girl

Here is a vid of him click on photo


----------



## The Crow 1994

Conjured Soul said:


> Check again. Yesterday my area was the same way. As of today...09/13/16...there is a ship to store option that wasn't there yesterday.


Yep. Just checked again online and they are able to ship to store or home later this month. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ironmaiden

Picked up the Longhorn Steer skull Saturday, I have a perfect spot for it. I like that it is unique


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

A few years ago this small town needed some "Fill -dirt" they got some from a farm just outside of town. The "fill" was full of bones! Horse and Cow?
So guess where I got MY BONES for display? they are lit up by a red spot light under a steel grating as people walk over them.(I think some of the bones were stolen by the Raccoons!) How "Tasty" could those ancient bones still be?


----------



## Richmon

In the daily deal for Home Depot, they are discounting Halloween, 2 for 1 kaleidoscope lights and $5 off the projector, webcaster glue guns and more. Also free shipping.


----------



## Forhekset

Richmon said:


> In the daily deal for Home Depot, they are discounting Halloween, 2 for 1 kaleidoscope lights and $5 off the projector, webcaster glue guns and more. Also free shipping.


That's a darn good deal...I'm tempted to get a pair of the purple ones, but I really don't need anymore fire & ice lights.


----------



## halloween71

awesome buys


----------



## The Scribe

Picked up a pair of purple lights... Had a 10 percent more off code to boot!


----------



## DesertSasquatch2011

Over weekend got a LED bobble head Butler, enchanting Witch Trio, life size skelly, and led animated projector. Halloween spree which is all my gifts for this plus next year, hahahahahaha oh well. Feeling super excited.


----------



## The Great Pumpkin

That's scary how good does it look?


----------



## stuffyteddybare

Ok I broke down..or is that broke ....after buying this horse...but he ain't no horse no more..I built some skeleton wings for him...now I have a DRAGON!!!..working on the horns for the head and some spikes for the backs.. and the tail I am working on...will get pics up once I am finished. I don't think I 've had a more happier start to my hallows.


----------



## boys5times

The horse is now on sale for $150


----------



## jb1sb2

boys5times said:


> The horse is now on sale for $150


Where are you seeing that price at? I just went to Homedepots website and it is still showing 199.


----------



## Forhekset

jb1sb2 said:


> Where are you seeing that price at? I just went to Homedepots website and it is still showing 199.


I think the sale ended yesterday (certain items were discounted through 9/21, including the lurching reaper which was down to $96) - but the horse showed as sold out online and not available for order. Of course, now it's available again.


----------



## jb1sb2

Forhekset said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you seeing that price at? I just went to Homedepots website and it is still showing 199.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the sale ended yesterday (certain items were discounted through 9/21, including the lurching reaper which was down to $96) - but the horse showed as sold out online and not available for order. Of course, now it's available again.
Click to expand...

Ah, figures! Love those kind of tactics!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I missed seeing that the Lurching Reaper went on sale (arrrgghhh!), but I do try to pull it up regularly to check because each time I click on it, it says not sold in stores & sold out online, even with the increased price. 

Ugh, I'm so annoyed by this. I still can't believe they raised the price by $30 before I could order it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I just took a look over on the HD site for animated props and saw that many of them are listed as not sold in stores (guess they sold out of their store inventory stock) and now many of those same ones are listed as sold out online. Only 8 of 27 animated props were still available. I haven't been in my local HD recently but need to run in for some primer and am now curious what's left more than one month before halloween. Really pays to shop early for some of this stuff.


----------



## LurkerNDdark

As of yesterday, my Home Depot is completely out of animal skeletons, except for one cow skull. They still had 5 or 6 human skeletons, and seemed to be decently stocked on other things. I don't know how many of the animated figures were down to only the display model, though. Sadly, I noticed a couple of the display models are already broken. People have been letting their kids play with the figures without supervising them.


----------



## Muffy

I just wanted to ask if most of you agree that these life size skeletons from Home Depot for $29.00 might be the very last time we see this cheap a price. I looked at skeletons everywhere and was shocked to see the various prices. The cheapest other than the ones from Home Depot were $40.00 but most were in the $50.00 range and went as high as $70.00. I bought 3 of Home Depots skeletons, and the werewolf skeleton from K Mart....I got him for $47.00 w/ free shipping.

I always wanted to start collecting these 5ft. skeletons, only had one that was my organ player....now I can do a larger scene with them.


----------



## Forhekset

I agree Muffy. They might not be the highest quality skeletons around, but for the price you really can't beat it.


----------



## Big Mouth Billy Bass

I bought the Harvester A.K.A. Corn Stalker from Home Depot a few days ago. I haven't set him up yet, but he is so cool in person at the store.


----------



## halloween71

The skellys are super cheap and I like mine.I agree about the prices being so dang high at other places.However I do remember when the skeleton store and the like were the only options for non blucky skellies and they were well over 75.00.So I am gratefull that alternatives are being sold.


----------



## Therewolf

I was at MENARDS today, they now have their Sketons on Sale for $30, so matching HD regular price. Walmart has them for $30 regular, but no with the LED eyes, and they don't seem to be maintaining the stock very well. Craft and hobby stores are SUPER EXPENSIVE, I saw the same one at JoAnne's for nearly $100, crazy if you don't look around. I got all mine at HD and are very happy with them, including the Grey hound which my dog wants to attack!


----------



## Therewolf

I usually just check the HD stores near home in NW INdiana, but during lunch at work today (West Suburbs of Chicago) I was very happy to find the BlueTooth Tombstone speaker I've been looking for since last Year. It's now part of my collection, can't wait to get home and play with it.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...ween-Tombstone-Speaker-5304-15362HD/205828001











Also noticed the Animate REaper W/Candy Tray is marked down to $ 71.20 in store was $89.00 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...d-Reaper-with-Candy-Tray-6330-72718/206770898


----------



## Godcrusher

Therewolf said:


> I usually just check the HD stores near home in NW INdiana, but during lunch at work today (West Suburbs of Chicago) I was very happy to find the BlueTooth Tombstone speaker I've been looking for since last Year. It's now part of my collection, can't wait to get home and play with it.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...ween-Tombstone-Speaker-5304-15362HD/205828001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also noticed the Animate REaper W/Candy Tray is marked down to $ 71.20 in store was $89.00
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...d-Reaper-with-Candy-Tray-6330-72718/206770898


That speaker is cool. Site said indoor use only though. That sucks.


----------



## Windborn

just a jeads up to anyone looking at the usb sticks they have that are loaded with video s there is one thatclaims to have a giant monster eye on it but it doesn't! had to rwturn mine tomthe store today since tnat is the image we needed.
so... does anyone know of a good monster eye video to project?


----------



## Forhekset

Windborn said:


> just a jeads up to anyone looking at the usb sticks they have that are loaded with video s there is one thatclaims to have a giant monster eye on it but it doesn't! had to rwturn mine tomthe store today since tnat is the image we needed.
> so... does anyone know of a good monster eye video to project?


Not sure if this is the eye you were looking for, but Mark Gervais over at Hallowindow sells it individually for $4. I'd recommend just getting the whole DVD, though. You can select just the eye animation if you want, but you'll still have access to all the other stuff. I own Hallowindow 1-4 and they're all great.

http://hallowindow.com/categories/1

Oh, and about the tombstone speaker, someone here last year had it outside in the elements. I mean, I wouldn't put it somewhere where it's completely exposed, but I would think if it's partially covered, you'd be all right. I bought it last year after Halloween so I'm anxious to get it set up this year. I'm not going to set mine out except for maybe Halloween night or the weekend before, possibly, underneath a tree where it'll be slightly sheltered from rain (and I'll probably just run out and bring it in if it does rain). The sound quality's not bad for a cheap speaker.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I just took out and assembled the HD steer skull and man is this thing big. Looks nice. Am a bit concerned whether the hanger hole for it on the back side will hold up over time or not. Wish it was reinforced with metal or something given it's part of the plastic backing of it. Nice, giant skull though!


----------



## boys5times

After the UPS delivery fiasco of the horse skeleton, I ordered the GraveDigger to be delivered to the store. Once my email came that my order was ready for pick up, i went to the store to pick it up but forgot the email. Even wrose, the clerk asked what it was, and I couldn't remember! I told her it was something for Halloween or I would have had it delivered to my house. ROFL!


----------



## Forhekset

You know it's bad when they start recognizing you at Home Depot. Like when I went to pick up my skeleton horse and a couple of other things, I walk up and the woman goes, oh hello, here to pick up your Halloween stuff? I said uh, how'd you guess? Aside from the fact that there's a ton of stuff back there with my name on it.


----------



## Garrison

boys5times said:


> After the UPS delivery fiasco of the horse skeleton, I ordered the GraveDigger to be delivered to the store. Once my email came that my order was ready for pick up, i went to the store to pick it up but forgot the email. Even wrose, the clerk asked what it was, and I couldn't remember! I told her it was something for Halloween or I would have had it delivered to my house. ROFL!


Boys5times, do you mind me asking if  this is the Grave Digger you ordered? If so, have you set him up yet? I'm curious to know if he makes that awful clacking sound some animatronics make when their mouth moves up and down. I really like the look of this guy, but if he makes that noise I'm not so sure I'd want him anymore.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garrison said:


> Boys5times, do you mind me asking if  this is the Grave Digger you ordered? If so, have you set him up yet? I'm curious to know if he makes that awful clacking sound some animatronics make when their mouth moves up and down. I really like the look of this guy, but if he makes that noise I'm not so sure I'd want him anymore.


i have the grave diger and no he dose not make a awful clacking sound


----------



## Garrison

Saki.Girl said:


> i have the grave diger and no he dose not make a awful clacking sound


That's exactly what I wanted to hear. This just might be my next purchase. Thanks Saki.Girl!

BTW, how many sayings does he say? Is his voice creepy? From the video on the HD website I can't really tell.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garrison said:


> That's exactly what I wanted to hear. This just might be my next purchase. Thanks Saki.Girl!
> 
> BTW, how many sayings does he say? Is his voice creepy? From the video on the HD website I can't really tell.


he only has one saying 
i have been waiting for you i am the grave digger 
here is a vid i took of him not the best but might help give you a idea


----------



## Garrison

Saki.Girl said:


> he only has one saying
> i have been waiting for you i am the grave digger
> here is a vid i took of him not the best but might help give you a idea


Thanks Saki.Girl that helped a lot! I like his voice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spookybella977

Have you all seen the story of Home Depot pulling the Peeper Creeper in Canada? I'm on mobile so I can't see if this has been posted already!


----------



## Forhekset

Spookybella977 said:


> Have you all seen the story of Home Depot pulling the Peeper Creeper in Canada? I'm on mobile so I can't see if this has been posted already!


Wow, our "I'm offended by everything" safe space hugbox society has claimed another victim. My peeper sent a few teenage girls running and screaming from my front door a couple of years ago. It was great.


----------



## Spookybella977

If I didn't know it was a prop it would send me running & screaming too lol 

I hope they don't start getting offended by other props


----------



## halloween71

That is silly.people need to get a personality.If somebody is really peeking thru your window maybe ya need blinds.


----------



## Therewolf

The Scary Peeper has been pulled from stores in Canada, but so far not in the U.S. This story made the WGN morning news in Chicago. 
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/09/28/home...per-halloween-decoration-after-complaint.html


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Noticed this morning that the following props have been marked down (probably temporarily). Think this covers all of them on sale.

20% off:
Reanimated Corpse (149.00) now 119.20 
Bobble-Head Reaper with Candy tray (89.00) now 71.20
20 in. halloween tombstone assortment with LED (12.88) now 10.30
Lanky Witch (149.00) now 104.30
Bag of bones 12 piece (9.98) now 7.98

30% off:
Standing Witch with Glowing Orb (89.00) now 62.30


----------



## FascinatinatedFright

Home Depot has my favorite 2016 prop this year: the witch phone. She's just bizarre in all the right ways, and I imagine she's the cruel fate of a real witch who talked too much. I could have done with a molded hat and no cloth webbing, but she's still really cool.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Oh, geez.... That Peeper Creeper is just a guy looking in the window yelling: "Honey, open the front door! I'm locked out again....."

Probably started by some sour old mule that wants everyone to be just as miserable as they are.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Thanks for the sale info GoS ! I have had the Reanimated Corpse in my cart since I bought the horse but never pulled the trigger but with the sale and free shipping I decided to get him. I've wanted him for awhile. I've told myself he will be my last large prop ever....evah ! I hope I hold strong cause I have way to many as it is and no where to store them.
At first he didn't show up on sale, I changed my store location ( it was wrong at first) and when I did that the sale price showed up.


----------



## A Little Odd

I got my Reanimated Corpse today! He is awesome! So glad Scary Papa gave his review of this prop.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I just ordered a Reanimated today (was going to pass on him) and will pick him up tomorrow. 

Wanted to let you guys know that HD has just marked down a few animated props 30% including:

74 inch Reanimated, now 104.30
72 inch Standing Witch with Glowing Orb, now 62.30
84 inch Lanky Witch, now 104.30

If you signed up for HD's emails, look inside for an offer to get $10 off $100+ purchased if ordered online AND picked up at a store with stock. Looks like they are trying to clear out some stuff before halloween. There's a Yellow and Green "New Lower Price" arrow on things marked down so easy to spot.

Check other areas of their site for other markdowns. I see a few of the Gemmy spotlights down 30% to 13.98. (BTW Walmart has a number of their Gemmy lights back in stock and priced at 16.88).


----------

